# Θέματα Σχέσεων, Επικοινωνίας και Σεξουαλικότητας > Σχέσεις και Επικοινωνία >  Sos

## Dem999

Τον γνώρισα πριν από δύο χρόνια.... Εγώ 19 εκείνος 32, αστυνομικος, με σταμάτησε στον δρόμο δήθεν για εξακρίβωση στοιχείων αλλά τελικά για να ζητησει το insta μου. Μιλούσαμε συνέχεια και κάποια στιγμή βρεθήκαμε στο σπίτι του. Εγώ ήμουν αδιάθετη και απλά καθίσαμε και μιλούσαμε με τις ώρες στο κρεβάτι χωρίς να με αγγίξει, και έκανε κίνηση μόνο όταν έδωσα εγώ ξεκάθαρο μήνυμα. Προφανώς δεν έγιναν όλα. Στη συνέχεια με πήγε σε μια στάση λεωφορείου για να μου πει ποιο λεωφορείο να πάρω και εκεί με αγκάλιασε και μου είπε τώρα πότε θα σε ξαναδώ; Έστειλε μετά να δει αν έφτασα σπίτι, καρδιές κλπ. Εγώ είχα κολλήσει με την πρώτη ματιά... Ύστερα χάθηκε.... Σταματήσαμε απότομα να μιλάμε. Λίγο καιρό μετά εγώ διέγραψα τα social media και άλλαξα νούμερο γιατί μου συνέβη κάτι. Έτσι δεν μπορούσα να επικοινωνήσω μαζί του. Όμως, λίγους μήνες μετά, εντελώς ξαφνικά συναντήθηκαμε τυχαία σε ένα μαγαζί στο κέντρο, εγώ απ τη μία άκρη της Αθήνας εκείνος από την άλλη. Θεώρησα ότι είναι καρμικο... Άφησε την κοπέλα που συνόδευε, έτρεξε αμέσως σε μένα να με ρωτήσεις πού χάθηκα, τι κάνω αν άλλαξα κινητό τι έγινε κλπ. Έτσι άρχισαμε ξανά να μιλάμε. Κάποια στιγμή τραυματιστηκε στο χέρι και του κρατούσα παρέα με μηνύματα όσο έμενε σπίτι. Κάποια στιγμή πήγα, και εκεί επιτέλους ολοκληρώσαμε. Πέρα απ αυτό, για μια ακόμα φορά μιλούσαμε με τις ώρες, μου άνοιξε την καρδιά του για πολλά θέματα, με ρώτησε αν μπορώ να έρχομαι πιο τακτικά και με πήγε με τη μηχανή στη στάση του ηλεκτρικού. Για μια ακόμα φορά χάθηκε, αλλά κάποια στιγμή εν τέλει μιλήσαμε με μηνύματα. Μια μερα τον πήρα τηλέφωνο και εκεί τσακώθηκαμε γιατί μου είπε να μην τον παίρνω και ότι μπορεί να μην είναι μόνος. Επέμεινα και μου εξήγησε ότι έχει σχέση.... Μου είπε να του στέλνω μηνύματα μόνο στο βαιμπερ, όχι κλήσεις αλλά εγώ του είπα ότι δε θέλω καμία επαφή γιατί μου είπε ψέματα. Δυσκολεύομουν να το ξεπεράσω γιατί μ άρεσε απίστευτα πολύ, αλλα παρόλα αυτά προσπάθησα να κάνω μια σχέση με ένα παιδί που ήξερε πως το ήθελε αυτό μαζί μου. Είχα σχέση τρεις μήνες όταν εκείνος έστειλε μήνυμα και μου είπε να πάω από κει γιατί θέλει να με δει. Του είπα ότι και να ερχόμουν είμαι αδιάθετη, θέλοντας να ειρωνευτώ το ότι μάλλον μόνο για το σεξ με ήθελε. Μου λέει δε με νοιάζει, δε θέλω το σεξ από εσένα. Πήγα εκεί και μου εξομολογηθηκε για τη σχέση του, μου ζήτησε συγγνώμη για το πώς μου φέρθηκε μου είπε ότι δεν τα πάνε καλά. Τελικά έγινε κάτι μεταξύ μας, όχι ολοκληρωμένο, και του είπα ότι ήταν λάθος και μάλλον είναι η τελευταία φορά γιατί εχω σχέση και δε μ αρέσει να έρχομαι σπίτι του για να γίνεται κάτι. Μου είπε ότι δε θέλει να κόψουμε και ότι αν θέλω να αρχίσουμε να βγαίνουμε έξω και με παρακαλούσε σχεδόν 
Δεν τον άφησα να με πάει με τη μηχανή στη στάση, έφυγα μόνη μου. Οι τύψεις δε με άφηναν να ηρεμήσω, οπότε το είπα στη σχέση μου ζητώντας συγγνώμη κι χωρίσαμε. Έκτοτε εγώ συνέχισα μαζί του, βρισκόμασταν αρκετά συχνά, κάναμε τέλειο σεξ αλλ το βασικό ήταν ότι μου ανοιγόταν σε όλα. Για την άσχημη κατάσταση στην οικογένειά του, προβλήματα με τη δουλειά και οικονομικά, τη σχέση του, αλλά και την εμμονή του να πηγαίνει με πολλές (την απατούσε συστηματικά), τις οποίες όμως είχε για ένα βράδυ και μόνο εγώ είχα μείνει τοσο καιρό. Με την κοπέλα του ήταν μια μαζι μια χώρια, εγώ σταθερή, να μου εκμυστηρευεται πράγματα με τις ώρες, να γελάμε, να πηγαίνουμε βόλτες με τη μηχανή, τα Χριστούγεννα του έκανα ένα δώρο και συγκινήθηκε πολύ, μου είπε ότι αναγνωρίζει όσα κάνω και με θέλει στη ζωή του και τον στήριξα πολύ όταν έχασε τον κολλητό του φίλο. Ωστόσο, πρόσφατα μου είπε ότι παρολο που με την άλλη ειχαν χωρίσει κάποιο καιρό και δεν τα πάνε τόσο καλά, εκείνη ήρθε να μείνει σε αυτόν. Του είπα ότι αν το πάνε σοβαρά δε θέλω να του δυσκολέψω τη ζωή όμως εκείνος επιμένει να συνεχίσουμε να βρισκόμαστε. Εγώ είμαι πολύ ερωτευμένη, αυτή η κατάσταση διαρκεί δύο χρόνια τώρα και συνεχίζεται, τον έχω αγαπήσει, ειδικά με το ότι είναι τόσο ευάλωτος και ευαίσθητος σε μένα πάρα τη σκληρή εικόνα του. Εγώ τον θέλω για μένα, με κίνδυνο βέβαια να με απατά λόγω των βιωμάτων του από την οικογένεια, αλλά και λόγω συνήθειας. Πιστεύω όμως ότι μπορώ να αγκαλιάσω τις σκοτεινές πλευρές του. Για την ώρα όμως πώς να το χειριστώ;

----------


## george1520

Ποια είναι η ερώτηση σου; τι να χειριστείς; Τι σου λείπει από αυτή την σχέση; Νομίζω τα έχει όλα δηλαδή μια σταθερή σχέση και εσένα. Δεν βρίσκω πρόβλημα εγώ σε αυτή την σχεση.

Απλά αναρωτιέμαι, δεν έχεις την ανάγκη να είσαι εσύ και μόνο εσύ για κάποιον; Σου αρκεί να είσαι εσύ η σταθερή στην ζωή του (όχι η βασική) και να μπαινοβγαινει μια άλλη;

----------


## Dem999

Έχεις δίκιο.. Είναι πολλές φορές που το έχω σκεφτεί, αλλά μου αρέσει τόσο πολύ το συγκεκριμένο άτομο που είπα ότι θέλω να τον έχω στη ζωή μου έστω και έτσι. Έχω προσπαθήσει να απομακρυνθω αλλά δεν τα κατάφερα ποτέ. Συν του ότι αν ένα μια σχέση τώρα θα επαναλαμβανα το ίδιο λάθος, αν ζητούσε να με δει δε θα μπορούσα να αντισταθώ. Και αυτό είναι άδικο για τον άλλον

----------


## george1520

Ο λόγος που άνοιξες το θέμα ποιος είναι;

----------


## Dem999

Ότι υπάρχει ένα τέλμα, παρόλα αυτά εγώ θέλω να συνεχίσω να βλεπόμαστε, όπως κι εκείνος αλλά το ότι δεν υπάρχει εξέλιξη και ότι κάπως σοβαρεύει με την άλλη με μπερδεύει.

----------


## george1520

> Ότι υπάρχει ένα τέλμα, παρόλα αυτά εγώ θέλω να συνεχίσω να βλεπόμαστε, όπως κι εκείνος αλλά το ότι δεν υπάρχει εξέλιξη και ότι κάπως σοβαρεύει με την άλλη με μπερδεύει.


Αυτή την σχέση διάλεξες ομως.. Πιο πάνω είπες ότι είσαι εντάξει με όλο αυτό.

----------


## Dem999

Ναι επειδή με έναν τρόπο υπάρχει στη ζωή μου. Όμως ο απώτερος στόχος μου είναι να είμαι μαζί του

----------


## george1520

Αυτό δεν θα γίνει και το βλέπεις..
Σου αξίζει να είσαι δεύτερη; Ότι και να γίνει δεν θα είσαι ποτέ η πρώτη. Ξέρεις γιατί; Γιατί εσύ του έδειξες ότι μπορεί να σε έχει εκεί,δεύτερη. Έριξες την αξία σου και περιμένεις το θαύμα. Δεν θα γίνει.

----------


## Dem999

Δεν έχεις άδικο σε αυτό... Δηλαδή δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι, σα να λέμε για να τον ταρακούνησω;

----------


## george1520

Μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι ναι.. Να φύγεις. Αν θέλει να είναι ΜΌΝΟ μαζί σου θα χωρίσει την άλλη και θα σε πλησιάσει. Αν όχι τότε θα δεις επιτέλους πως αυτός ο άνθρωπος δεν άξιζε ούτε μισή μέρα από την ζωή σου.

----------


## Dem999

Οπότε να του πω στα ίσια ότι το τελειώνω και επειτα να δω αν θα κάνει κίνηση;

----------


## george1520

> Οπότε να του πω στα ίσια ότι το τελειώνω και επειτα να δω αν θα κάνει κίνηση;


Θα φύγεις από αυτή την σχέση επειδή σου αξίζει κάτι καλύτερο και όχι για να κάνει κίνηση. Αν θέλει αυτός να είναι το καλύτερο να είσαι σίγουρη ότι ξέρει τι πρέπει να κάνει, αν δεν θέλει τότε θα βρεις σίγουρα το καλύτερο. Μη συμβιβάζεσαι ποτέ με κάτι λιγότερο από ότι αξίζεις..

----------


## Dem999

Έχεις δίκιο και σε ευχαριστώ... Απλα καμία φορά τα συναισθήματα μας υπερισχύουν της λογικής και του τι αξίζουμε και απλά θέλουμε πολύ να είμαστε με κάποιον και συναντάμε τειχος. Το έχω παλέψει πάρα πολύ

----------


## george1520

Σε καταλαβαίνω. Ξέρω πως όπου υπάρχει συναίσθημα, δεν υπάρχει λογική και αν υπάρχει δεν μπορεί να βγει πάνω από το συναίσθημα (ή δυσκολεύεται να βγει) . Αλλα ποτε δεν ξεχνάμε τι αξίζουμε, γιατί την αξία μας εμείς την ορίζουμε.

----------


## Dem999

Ευχαριστώ πολύ... Απλα το να φύγεις ειδικά μετα από τόσο καιρό θέλει χρόνο και σθένος

----------


## george1520

Το θέμα ήταν να μην μείνεις.. Το να φύγεις θεωρώ ότι είναι εύκολο στην φάση που είσαι επειδή δεν έχεις να χάσεις κάτι γιατί είσαι ήδη χαμένη. Αντίθετα θα κερδίσεις τον εαυτό σου.

----------


## Dem999

Θα το λάβω σοβαρά υπ'οψιν μου... Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Ορέστης

"έκανε κίνηση μόνο όταν έδωσα εγώ ξεκάθαρο μήνυμα."

Ποιο ηταν το μηνυμα και τι κανει ενα μηνυμα ξεκαθαρο;

----------


## kerasi

Τωρα μένει με την κοπέλα του? Κάνουν συγκατοίκηση? ή μένει μονος του?

----------


## Sonia

Λυπάμαι που στο λέω, αλλά ο τύπος σε δουλεύει ψιλό γαζί. Μπορεί πέρα από μία ξερή ξεπέτα να εμφανίζει μία πιο ανθρώπινη επικοινωνία, αλλά και πάλι σε δουλεύει και δεν σε θέλει για κάτι πιο σοβαρό. Τι είσαι εσύ, η ξεκαβλωτήρα του ή ο ψυχολόγος του, να μένετε μόνο στο σεξ και να σου λέει τα όποια αληθινά η ψεύτικα προβλήματά του και να τα παρουσιάζει όπως θέλει κι εσύ να τρέχεις πίσω του; Διότι μες τον τρόπο του σε χειρίζεται και σε κάνει να τρέχεις, μην νομίζεις ότι αυτός καίγεται και πολύ.

Κάντην με ελαφρά και μην ξανασχοληθείς. Η κοινή λογική και η αξιοπρέπειά μας πρέπει να μπαίνει πάνω από το όποιο συναίσθημα. Νεαρότατη κοπέλα με όλη τη ζωή μπροστά σου είσαι, γιατί να χαραμίσεις τα πρώτα χρόνια της ενήλικης ζωής σου σαν ένα δευτερότριτο πρόσωπο ενός 30αρη άστατου, άπιστου, χειριστικού γκομενιάρη;

----------


## Ορέστης

> Λυπάμαι που στο λέω, αλλά ο τύπος σε δουλεύει ψιλό γαζί. Μπορεί πέρα από μία ξερή ξεπέτα να εμφανίζει μία πιο ανθρώπινη επικοινωνία, αλλά και πάλι σε δουλεύει και δεν σε θέλει για κάτι πιο σοβαρό. Τι είσαι εσύ, η ξεκαβλωτήρα του ή ο ψυχολόγος του, να μένετε μόνο στο σεξ και να σου λέει τα όποια αληθινά η ψεύτικα προβλήματά του και να τα παρουσιάζει όπως θέλει κι εσύ να τρέχεις πίσω του; Διότι μες τον τρόπο του σε χειρίζεται και σε κάνει να τρέχεις, μην νομίζεις ότι αυτός καίγεται και πολύ.
> 
> Κάντην με ελαφρά και μην ξανασχοληθείς. Η κοινή λογική και η αξιοπρέπειά μας πρέπει να μπαίνει πάνω από το όποιο συναίσθημα. Νεαρότατη κοπέλα με όλη τη ζωή μπροστά σου είσαι, γιατί να χαραμίσεις τα πρώτα χρόνια της ενήλικης ζωής σου σαν ένα δευτερότριτο πρόσωπο ενός 30αρη άστατου, άπιστου, χειριστικού γκομενιάρη;


Tι σχεση εχει η ηλικια του;

----------


## Sonia

Στο ότι συνήθως, πρακτικά, έχει μεγαλύτερη εμπειρία ζωής ένας 30αρης από μία 20χρονη. Και μπορεί πιο εύκολα να γίνει χειριστικός.

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> Τον γνώρισα πριν από δύο χρόνια.... Εγώ 19 εκείνος 32, αστυνομικος, με σταμάτησε στον δρόμο δήθεν για εξακρίβωση στοιχείων αλλά τελικά για να ζητησει το insta μου. Μιλούσαμε συνέχεια και κάποια στιγμή βρεθήκαμε στο σπίτι του. Εγώ ήμουν αδιάθετη και απλά καθίσαμε και μιλούσαμε με τις ώρες στο κρεβάτι χωρίς να με αγγίξει, και έκανε κίνηση μόνο όταν έδωσα εγώ ξεκάθαρο μήνυμα. Προφανώς δεν έγιναν όλα. Στη συνέχεια με πήγε σε μια στάση λεωφορείου για να μου πει ποιο λεωφορείο να πάρω και εκεί με αγκάλιασε και μου είπε τώρα πότε θα σε ξαναδώ; Έστειλε μετά να δει αν έφτασα σπίτι, καρδιές κλπ. Εγώ είχα κολλήσει με την πρώτη ματιά... Ύστερα χάθηκε.... Σταματήσαμε απότομα να μιλάμε. Λίγο καιρό μετά εγώ διέγραψα τα social media και άλλαξα νούμερο γιατί μου συνέβη κάτι. Έτσι δεν μπορούσα να επικοινωνήσω μαζί του. Όμως, λίγους μήνες μετά, εντελώς ξαφνικά συναντήθηκαμε τυχαία σε ένα μαγαζί στο κέντρο, εγώ απ τη μία άκρη της Αθήνας εκείνος από την άλλη. Θεώρησα ότι είναι καρμικο... Άφησε την κοπέλα που συνόδευε, έτρεξε αμέσως σε μένα να με ρωτήσεις πού χάθηκα, τι κάνω αν άλλαξα κινητό τι έγινε κλπ. Έτσι άρχισαμε ξανά να μιλάμε. Κάποια στιγμή τραυματιστηκε στο χέρι και του κρατούσα παρέα με μηνύματα όσο έμενε σπίτι. Κάποια στιγμή πήγα, και εκεί επιτέλους ολοκληρώσαμε. Πέρα απ αυτό, για μια ακόμα φορά μιλούσαμε με τις ώρες, μου άνοιξε την καρδιά του για πολλά θέματα, με ρώτησε αν μπορώ να έρχομαι πιο τακτικά και με πήγε με τη μηχανή στη στάση του ηλεκτρικού. Για μια ακόμα φορά χάθηκε, αλλά κάποια στιγμή εν τέλει μιλήσαμε με μηνύματα. Μια μερα τον πήρα τηλέφωνο και εκεί τσακώθηκαμε γιατί μου είπε να μην τον παίρνω και ότι μπορεί να μην είναι μόνος. Επέμεινα και μου εξήγησε ότι έχει σχέση.... Μου είπε να του στέλνω μηνύματα μόνο στο βαιμπερ, όχι κλήσεις αλλά εγώ του είπα ότι δε θέλω καμία επαφή γιατί μου είπε ψέματα. Δυσκολεύομουν να το ξεπεράσω γιατί μ άρεσε απίστευτα πολύ, αλλα παρόλα αυτά προσπάθησα να κάνω μια σχέση με ένα παιδί που ήξερε πως το ήθελε αυτό μαζί μου. Είχα σχέση τρεις μήνες όταν εκείνος έστειλε μήνυμα και μου είπε να πάω από κει γιατί θέλει να με δει. Του είπα ότι και να ερχόμουν είμαι αδιάθετη, θέλοντας να ειρωνευτώ το ότι μάλλον μόνο για το σεξ με ήθελε. Μου λέει δε με νοιάζει, δε θέλω το σεξ από εσένα. Πήγα εκεί και μου εξομολογηθηκε για τη σχέση του, μου ζήτησε συγγνώμη για το πώς μου φέρθηκε μου είπε ότι δεν τα πάνε καλά. Τελικά έγινε κάτι μεταξύ μας, όχι ολοκληρωμένο, και του είπα ότι ήταν λάθος και μάλλον είναι η τελευταία φορά γιατί εχω σχέση και δε μ αρέσει να έρχομαι σπίτι του για να γίνεται κάτι. Μου είπε ότι δε θέλει να κόψουμε και ότι αν θέλω να αρχίσουμε να βγαίνουμε έξω και με παρακαλούσε σχεδόν 
> Δεν τον άφησα να με πάει με τη μηχανή στη στάση, έφυγα μόνη μου. Οι τύψεις δε με άφηναν να ηρεμήσω, οπότε το είπα στη σχέση μου ζητώντας συγγνώμη κι χωρίσαμε. Έκτοτε εγώ συνέχισα μαζί του, βρισκόμασταν αρκετά συχνά, κάναμε τέλειο σεξ αλλ το βασικό ήταν ότι μου ανοιγόταν σε όλα. Για την άσχημη κατάσταση στην οικογένειά του, προβλήματα με τη δουλειά και οικονομικά, τη σχέση του, αλλά και την εμμονή του να πηγαίνει με πολλές (την απατούσε συστηματικά), τις οποίες όμως είχε για ένα βράδυ και μόνο εγώ είχα μείνει τοσο καιρό. Με την κοπέλα του ήταν μια μαζι μια χώρια, εγώ σταθερή, να μου εκμυστηρευεται πράγματα με τις ώρες, να γελάμε, να πηγαίνουμε βόλτες με τη μηχανή, τα Χριστούγεννα του έκανα ένα δώρο και συγκινήθηκε πολύ, μου είπε ότι αναγνωρίζει όσα κάνω και με θέλει στη ζωή του και τον στήριξα πολύ όταν έχασε τον κολλητό του φίλο. Ωστόσο, πρόσφατα μου είπε ότι παρολο που με την άλλη ειχαν χωρίσει κάποιο καιρό και δεν τα πάνε τόσο καλά, εκείνη ήρθε να μείνει σε αυτόν. Του είπα ότι αν το πάνε σοβαρά δε θέλω να του δυσκολέψω τη ζωή όμως εκείνος επιμένει να συνεχίσουμε να βρισκόμαστε. Εγώ είμαι πολύ ερωτευμένη, αυτή η κατάσταση διαρκεί δύο χρόνια τώρα και συνεχίζεται, τον έχω αγαπήσει, ειδικά με το ότι είναι τόσο ευάλωτος και ευαίσθητος σε μένα πάρα τη σκληρή εικόνα του. Εγώ τον θέλω για μένα, με κίνδυνο βέβαια να με απατά λόγω των βιωμάτων του από την οικογένεια, αλλά και λόγω συνήθειας. Πιστεύω όμως ότι μπορώ να αγκαλιάσω τις σκοτεινές πλευρές του. Για την ώρα όμως πώς να το χειριστώ;


Συμφώνω με την Σονια, ο τύπος σε δουλεύει και άγρια κιόλας.
Έχει την σχέση του εδω και δυο χρόνια και εσύ είσαι εκεί οποτε του κ*υλωσει..
Μην μπω στην διαδικασία να σχολιάσω τα ψέμματα που σου εχει πει όπως την εμμονή του να πηγαίνει με άλλες για ένα βράδυ, με εσένα όμως περισσότερο. Η ότι εδω και δυο χρόνια δεν τα πάει καλά με την κοπέλα του αλλά αυτη πήγε να μείνει μαζι του. Με το ζόρι πήγε;
Πιστεύω ότι και εσύ καταλαβαίνεις οτι καπου μπάζει η ιστορία αλλά δεν θέλεις να το παραδεχτείς..Δεν σου αξίζει, νέο κορίτσι εισαι. Προχώρα παρακάτω!

----------


## ntinti

Αυτος ειναι η προσωποποιηση της εννοιας χειριστικος......

Σου εχει πλασαρει την δακρύβρεχτη πονεμενη ιστορια του και μια χαρα βουλεύεται ο τυπος να το εχει δίπορτο....

Βρες την δύναμη γιατί απ ότι καταλαβαίνω εισαι άγρια κολλημένη μαζι του για να συνεχιζεις να δεχεσαι ολα αυτα και να το τελειωσεις οσο ειναι νωρις ...
,
Εικοσι χρονων εισαι εχεις ολη την ζωη μπροστα σου να γνωρισεις ανθρωπους μην χαραμιζεσαι αδικα....

----------


## Dem999

Μιλήσαμε πριν λίγο καιρό και μου είπε ότι αυτή έχει πάει να μείνει εκεί, τώρα μόνιμα ή προσωρινά δε γνωρίζω

----------


## Sonia

Μην αυταπατάσαι κοπελιά. Αν δεν το ήθελε αυτός, δεν θα πήγαινε εκείνη εκεί. Βασικά αν είχανε προβλήματα και δεν γούσταρε, θα είχε χωρίσει. Δεμένο σε κανένα υπόγειο τον έχει να μη μπορεί να φύγει; Αυτά είναι γελοία πράγματα. Μην σε τυφλώνει το συναίσθημα, σε έχει σπάσει στο δούλεμα ο τύπος.

----------


## Dem999

Ναι σωστά καταλαβαίνεις και το ζητούμενο είναι ακριβώς αυτό, να βρω τη δύναμη

----------


## george1520

> Μιλήσαμε πριν λίγο καιρό και μου είπε ότι αυτή έχει πάει να μείνει εκεί, τώρα μόνιμα ή προσωρινά δε γνωρίζω


Και ποιος είπαμε ότι είναι ο ρόλος σου σε αυτή την σχεση;

----------


## Dem999

Το ότι πάει με πολλές αν και έχει σχέση το ξέρω εξακριβωμένα, δεν την απατάει μόνο μαζί μου

----------


## george1520

> Το ότι πάει με πολλές αν και έχει σχέση το ξέρω εξακριβωμένα, δεν την απατάει μόνο μαζί μου


Αλλά είναι και ευαισθητουλης..
Φύγε. Χθες!

----------


## Dem999

Δεν προσπαθώ να τον δικαιολογήσω σε καμία περίπτωση, απλώς επειδή η ενότητα είναι η ψυχολογία και ψάχνουμε και την αιτία /εξήγηση, τι ρόλο μπορεί να παίζει το ότι κατά βαθος είναι ανασφαλής και επίσης από μικρός βλέπει τον πατέρα του να κάνει το ίδιο (να απατά τη μητέρα του)?

----------


## george1520

> Δεν προσπαθώ να τον δικαιολογήσω σε καμία περίπτωση, απλώς επειδή η ενότητα είναι η ψυχολογία και ψάχνουμε και την αιτία /εξήγηση, τι ρόλο μπορεί να παίζει το ότι κατά βαθος είναι ανασφαλής και επίσης από μικρός βλέπει τον πατέρα του να κάνει το ίδιο (να απατά τη μητέρα του)?


Ας πάει σε μια ψυχολόγο να τα λύσει.. Ότι και να έζησε, ότι και να κουβαλάει δεν του δίνει το δικαίωμα να παίζει με τους ανθρώπους. Χθες οταν διάβασα αυτά που έγραψες νόμιζα ότι ήσουν απλά το νούμερο δύο γιαυτό έχεις μια ελπίδα, δεν κατάλαβα ότι μπορεί να είσαι και το νούμερο 15.

Εσυ τι έζησες στην ζωή σου και έφτασες στο σημείο να αντέχεις να σε χειρίζεται κάποιος; Αυτό μάλλον πρέπει να ψάξεις και να το λύσεις.

----------


## Dem999

Είμαι το νούμερο δύο με δεδομένο ότι μπορεί να κάνουμε κ άλλα πράγματα μαζί και επίσης αυτή η νοσηρή κατάσταση έχει διαιωνιστει
Οι άλλες είναι για ένα σεξ μια φορά και γι αυτό δε χωρεί αμφιβολία

----------


## george1520

> Είμαι το νούμερο δύο με δεδομένο ότι μπορεί να κάνουμε κ άλλα πράγματα μαζί και επίσης αυτή η νοσηρή κατάσταση έχει διαιωνιστει
> Οι άλλες είναι για ένα σεξ μια φορά και γι αυτό δε χωρεί αμφιβολία


Ε αλλάζουν τα πράγματα τότε. Περίμενε εκεί. Θα χωρίσει. Τι πειράζει που πηδαει άλλες;

----------


## Dem999

Όχι, δεν ωραιοποιω την κατάσταση, απλά διευκρινίζω τα δεδομένα. Γνωρίζω ότι ακόμα και μια στο εκατομμύριο να καταλήγαμε μαζί, Θ έκανε τα ίδια και σε εμενα

----------


## ntinti

> Όχι, δεν ωραιοποιω την κατάσταση, απλά διευκρινίζω τα δεδομένα. Γνωρίζω ότι ακόμα και μια στο εκατομμύριο να καταλήγαμε μαζί, Θ έκανε τα ίδια και σε εμενα


Οταν ξερεις οτι ειναι με αλλη -με αλλες καποιε φορες πως αισθανεσαι εκεινες τις ωρες?

----------


## Dem999

Δεν μπορώ να το διαχειριστώ. Αισθάνομαι απαίσια, είτε είναι η κοπέλα του είτε κάποια περιστασιακη. Μπαίνω και σε διαδικασία σύγκρισης με τη δικιά του και αυτό δεν είναι καλο

----------


## Deleted-13072020a

Καλά τα έχω πάρει πολύ άσχημα με τον τύπο σου. Δεν χρειάζεται να γράφεις τόσα. Το πράγμα φαίνεται από τις πρώτες κιόλας σειρές. Εκεί λίγο που γέλασα ήταν που λες ότι τον είδες με την κοπέλα του και σκέφτηκες ότι ήταν καρμικο μεταξύ σας που συναντηθήκατε. Μαλλον επειδή σου αρέσει πολυ,τα βλέπεις τα πράγματα όπως θα ήθελες να είναι.Ο τύπος θέλει να περνάει καλά και να το παίζει "άντρας" σε κοριτσακια μικρά σαν εσένα για να τα τρεχει. Ψάχνει συνεχώς την επιβεβαιωση και δεν μπορεί να είναι πιστός. Σίγουρα εκτός από τη κοπέλα του (που της ρίχνει κέρατο,) και από σενα που σε βλέπει σαν παιχνιδάκι για να περνάει καλά...μιλαει και με άλλες. Ο ίδιος στο είπε εξάλλου. Κόλλησες με έναν άνθρωπο που θέλει να περνάει την ώρα του. Προφανως και του αρέσεις. Όμως εσύ τι θες από την ζωή σου και τι θες σχετικά με αυτόν; Αν θες να πηγαίνεις να τον βλεπεις μια στο τόσο.... οπότε βαριέται και όποτε δεν αντέχει τη γκόμενά του και μετά να εξαφανίζεται και να σου πουλάει φούμαρα τους συνέχισε το. Αν όμως φαντάζεσαι μια σχέση μαζί του, να είστε μαζί,να βλεπεστε συχνά,να επικοινωνείτε και να χτισετε κάτι μαζί τοτε ξεκοψε. Θα πληγωθείς χωρίς να καταφέρεις κάτι, ο τύπος δεν είναι δικός σου...εχει κοπέλα και μιλάει και με οποία άλλη θέλει για να διασκεδάζει....Θες να είσαι με έναν άντρα απιστο που ενώ είναι 32 χρονών φέρεται σαν 20χρονο και να σε φλομωσει στο κέρατο;;

----------


## george1520

> Δεν μπορώ να το διαχειριστώ. Αισθάνομαι απαίσια, είτε είναι η κοπέλα του είτε κάποια περιστασιακη. Μπαίνω και σε διαδικασία σύγκρισης με τη δικιά του και αυτό δεν είναι καλο


Τελείωσε το και ο χρόνος θα σε βοηθήσει να πας παρακάτω.. Μην αφήνεις την ζωή σου να χάνεται δίπλα από τέτοιους ανθρώπους. Σε λίγο θα πηδηξει κι εμένα αυτος

----------


## Dem999

Ναι μου το είπε και μου δείχνει και συνομιλίες που τον πρηζουν να βρεθούν ξανά αφότου έγινε κάτι και τις κράζει και λέει ότι μόνο με εμένα συνεννοειται. Όντως, γιατί είναι ένας άνθρωπος που δύσκολα ανοίγεται και δύσκολα τον ψυχολογεις αλλά με έχει εμπιστευθεί. Ωστόσο ισχύει πως αν πραγματικά ήθελε κάτι μόνιμο ξέρει πού θα με βρει. Ναι, είναι αλήθεια ότι αν ήμασταν μαζί θα με κερατωνε όπως κάνει και τώρα. Η κατάσταση με την κοπέλα είναι μια έτσι μια αλλιώς, έχει σκεφτεί να χωρίσει αλλά έχει παραδεχτεί ότι θέλει την καβατζα του και κάτι σταθερό να επιστρέφει. Εκείνη δεν έχει ψιλιαστει τίποτα

----------


## ntinti

> Δεν μπορώ να το διαχειριστώ. Αισθάνομαι απαίσια, είτε είναι η κοπέλα του είτε κάποια περιστασιακη. Μπαίνω και σε διαδικασία σύγκρισης με τη δικιά του και αυτό δεν είναι καλο





> *Τελείωσε το και ο χρόνος θα σε βοηθήσει να πας παρακάτω.. Μην αφήνεις την ζωή σου να χάνεται δίπλα από τέτοιους ανθρώπους.* Σε λίγο θα πηδηξει κι εμένα αυτος


Αυτο!

ειναι οτι χειροτερο μπορει να αισθανθει μια γυναικα ...
ποιο ανωδυνα θα περασεις ενα χωρισμο παρα αυτο το πραγμα...ασε που με μαθηματικη ακριβεια θα σε οδηγησει σε πολυ αρρωστες καταστασεις ....

----------


## Dem999

Ναι, και ήδη είναι αρκετά νοσηρο και λόγω της κατάστασης και λόγω του μεγάλου χρονικού διαστήματος

----------


## Deleted-13072020a

Και έλεος πια με όλους τους παραπονιαρηδες που βγαίνουν και το παίζουν παντού θύμα.....για να τους δικαιολογειτε και να ανεχεστε την απαράδεκτη συμπεριφορά και την έλλειψη σεβασμού στις σχέσεις τους και στους ανθρώπους της ζωής τους . Και άλλοι άνθρωποι έχουν προβλήματα, οικονομικά,υγειας, οικογενειακά αλλά ξέρουν τι θέλουν. Δεν χρησιμοποιούν ανθρώπους για να παίζουν μαζί τους. Αυτός τώρα τα έχει με μια κοπέλα (ίσως και χρονια) και δεν τη σεβετε ....της φοράει κέρατο με οποία του κατσει και το διατυμπανίζει παντού ... Δεν υπολογίζει ούτε εσένα εφόσον δεν ενδιαφέρεται για τα συναισθήματα σου και για το αν σε πληγώσει. Τι να κάνεις με αυτόν;

Αν νιώθει ανισορροπος και ότι δεν ξέρει τι θέλει στη ζωή του. Εάν έχει προβλήματα να διαχειριστεί στις σχέσεις του...τοτε να απευθυνθεί σε ψυχολόγο η σε ψυχίατρο. Δεν χρειάζεται να κάτσεις να κάνεις ΕΣΥ τη μητέρα Τερέζα ΚΑΝΕΝΟΣ ...πρόκειμενου να γίνεις παιχνίδι του και να σε χρησιμοποιεί κατά βούληση, πληγωνοντας τη καρδιά σου και αποκτώντας άσχημες ερωτικές εμπειρίες που θα σε κλειδώσουν μετά.

Στο ξανά λέω αν θες και εσύ απλά να περνάς την ώρα σου και τίποτα άλλο τότε προχωρά. Αν είσαι ερωτευμένη και τον θες πολύ φύγε. Δεν έχεις να διεκδικήσεις κάτι στη ζωή του

----------


## Dem999

Ναι είμαι ερωτευμένη και τον θέλω πολύ.. Οπότε μαλλον ας μην πληγωνομαι άλλο αν και το να φύγω μου φαίνεται βουνό και πολύ δύσκολο
Το ξέρω ότι θα μου λείπει

----------


## ntinti

> Ναι είμαι ερωτευμένη και τον θέλω πολύ.. Οπότε μαλλον ας μην πληγωνομαι άλλο αν και το να φύγω μου φαίνεται βουνό και πολύ δύσκολο
> Το ξέρω ότι θα μου λείπει


θα σου λειπει τον πρωτο καιρο ...
εισαι νεο κοριτσι βγες γεμισε τον χρονο σου και το μυαλο σου και θα δεις θα περασει...

θα εισαι πολυ καλυτερα απο να τον σκεφτεσαι καθε φορα που θα πηγαινει με αλλη ,αυτο δεν παλευεται.....

----------


## Ορέστης

> Στο ότι συνήθως, πρακτικά, έχει μεγαλύτερη εμπειρία ζωής ένας 30αρης από μία 20χρονη. Και μπορεί πιο εύκολα να γίνει χειριστικός.


Ας μην κανουμε sterotypifing λογω ηλικιας (για εμενα οι γυναικες ειναι πιο χειριστικες) και ας μην βαζουμε την ηλικια σε μια λιστα με αρνητικα χαρακτηριστικα (τα 30 ειναι η πιο ελκυστικη ηλικια στον αντρα για τις περισσοτερες, αλλα η ελξη ειναι υποκειμενικη, και η ηλικια απι μονη της ενα ουδετερο χαρακτηριστικο χωρις ηθικο βαρος)

----------


## Dem999

Είναι αλήθεια ότι δεν παλευεται

----------


## Deleted-13072020a

> Ναι μου το είπε και μου δείχνει και συνομιλίες που τον πρηζουν να βρεθούν ξανά αφότου έγινε κάτι και τις κράζει και λέει ότι μόνο με εμένα συνεννοειται. Όντως, γιατί είναι ένας άνθρωπος που δύσκολα ανοίγεται και δύσκολα τον ψυχολογεις αλλά με έχει εμπιστευθεί. Ωστόσο ισχύει πως αν πραγματικά ήθελε κάτι μόνιμο ξέρει πού θα με βρει. Ναι, είναι αλήθεια ότι αν ήμασταν μαζί θα με κερατωνε όπως κάνει και τώρα. Η κατάσταση με την κοπέλα είναι μια έτσι μια αλλιώς, έχει σκεφτεί να χωρίσει αλλά έχει παραδεχτεί ότι θέλει την καβατζα του και κάτι σταθερό να επιστρέφει. Εκείνη δεν έχει ψιλιαστει τίποτα


Σου λέει ψέματα κορίτσι μου, ότι δήθεν τάχα μου μόνο με σένα συνεννοείται. Στο λέει αυτό προκειμένου να μειώσει τις άλλες μπροστά σου ....και να σε κάνει να πιστεύεις αυτό που θες να ακούσεις,δηλαδή ότι έχετε κάτι μοναδικό,ότι δήθεν με σένα νιώθει μεγαλύτερη οικειότητα και τέτοια. Ώστε να τον δικαιολογείς μέσα σου και να τον συγχωρεις. Εφόσον όπως λέει με σένα έχει μεγαλύτερη οικειότητα και σε εμπιστευεται τοτε γιατί δεν σταματάει να μιλάει με τις άλλες; Γιατί δεν χωρίζει την κοπέλα του να τα φτιάξει μαζί σου;; 
Δεν θα το κάνει....απλα μπορεί ο τύπος να έχει κόμπλεξ με τις γυναίκες και να τις φοβάται....και όντως να του εμπνεεις εμπιστοσύνη επειδή σε βλέπει μικρούλα και σχετικά άπειρη και αθώα....ενω μπορεί να βλέπει τις μεγαλύτερες επικίνδυνες και ότι θέλουν να τον τυλιξουν σε μια κολλα χαρτι. Ένω με σένα αυτός έχει το πάνω χέρι....μπορει να σε παίζει όπως θέλει και το ξέρει καλά...δεν σε φοβάται.

Όπως είπα μακριά από αυτόν

Αν έχει ανασφάλειες,μισος και απωθημένα με τις γυναίκες να πάει σε ψυχολόγο

----------


## Dem999

Συμφωνώ και εγώ ότι είναι θέμα ανθρώπου και νοοτροπία, όχι ηλικίας, απλά έτυχε ο συγκεκριμένος άνθρωπος να έχει στην ηλικία του αυτόν τον χαρακτήρα. Δεν είναι όλοι έτσι στα 30 (θέλω να πιστεύω)

----------


## Dem999

Ναι έχει ανασφάλειες και άσχημα βιώματα ως τώρα και όντως χρειάζεται να δει κάποιον ειδικό. Εξάλλου εγώ δεν μπορώ να τον βοηθήσω αποτελεσματικά αν απλά εμμέσως αποζητά ένα είδος ψυχαναλυσης

----------


## ntinti

> Συμφωνώ και εγώ ότι είναι θέμα ανθρώπου και νοοτροπία, όχι ηλικίας, απλά έτυχε ο συγκεκριμένος άνθρωπος να έχει στην ηλικία του αυτόν τον χαρακτήρα. Δεν είναι όλοι έτσι στα 30 (θέλω να πιστεύω)


το αντρα και γενικα τον ανθρωπο να ξερεις δεν τον κανει η ηλικια αλλα το τι εχει περασει στην ζωη του....

Υπαρχουν αντρες 25αριδες που η ωριμότητά τους ξεπερναει και 50αρι να σου πω...
και υπαρχουν και κατι 30 με 35 που το μυαλο τους εχει ξεχαστει ακομα στο κατω κεφαλι......

----------


## Dem999

Αυτή την άποψη έχω κ εγώ.... Συμφωνώ 1000%

----------


## Remedy

> Δεν προσπαθώ να τον δικαιολογήσω σε καμία περίπτωση, απλώς επειδή η ενότητα είναι η ψυχολογία και ψάχνουμε και την αιτία /εξήγηση, τι ρόλο μπορεί να παίζει το ότι κατά βαθος είναι ανασφαλής και επίσης από μικρός βλέπει τον πατέρα του να κάνει το ίδιο (να απατά τη μητέρα του)?


 δεν ειναι αυτος ο ανασφαλης. αυτος ειναι παρτακιας.
εσυ εισαι η ανασφαλης, που σου λεει καταμουτρα οτι εχει σχεση, ξεκιναει συμβιωση, παει και με αλλες 10 κι εσυ ακομα τρεχεις οταν σε φωναζει... αν δεχοντουσαν κι αλλες να τρεχουν σε καποιον που εχει σχεση και μετα να πηγαινουν στο κλουβι τους να ξαναπεριμενουν μετα απο 2 μηνες την σειρα τους, θα ειχε κι αλλες... εσενα, βρηκε.
ειναι αυτο που λεμε "σε βρηκε μικρη και σε κοροιδευει".

----------


## Dem999

Δεν πηγαίνω στο κλουβί μου...

----------


## Remedy

> Δεν πηγαίνω στο κλουβί μου...


που πηγαινεις; μενετε μαζι; του τηλεφωνεις οποτε θελεις; πατε εκδρομες; διακοπες μαζι; γιορτες μαζι; στο κλουβι σου καθεσαι και περιμενεις να σε καλεσει ο πασας οταν ερθει κι η δικη σου η σειρα, χανοντας τα καλυτερα σου χρονια και ευκαιριες να κανεις μια αληθινη σχεση με καποιον που αληθινα θα σε θελει.
αν σε ηθελε θα χωριζε με συνοπτικες διαδικασιες.

----------


## Dem999

Έχω κάνει προσπάθειες να προχωρήσω σε αλλα πράγματα αλλά είδα ότι δυσκολεύομαι και δε δένομαι με κανέναν αλλον

----------


## Remedy

> Έχω κάνει προσπάθειες να προχωρήσω σε αλλα πράγματα αλλά είδα ότι δυσκολεύομαι και δε δένομαι με κανέναν αλλον


πρεπει πρωτα να απομακρυνθεις απο αυτον. πως θα κανεις σχεση οσο τον σκεφτεσαι;

----------


## Deleted-13072020a

> Έχω κάνει προσπάθειες να προχωρήσω σε αλλα πράγματα αλλά είδα ότι δυσκολεύομαι και δε δένομαι με κανέναν αλλον


Και όχι να απομακρυνθείς από αυτόν 
Αλλα να πάρεις και τον χρόνο σου να τον ξέχασεις

----------


## Dem999

Σίγουρα χρειάζομαι χρόνο....

----------


## V for vendetta

> Έκτοτε εγώ συνέχισα μαζί του, βρισκόμασταν αρκετά συχνά, κάναμε τέλειο σεξ αλλ το βασικό ήταν ότι μου ανοιγόταν σε όλα. Για την άσχημη κατάσταση στην οικογένειά του, προβλήματα με τη δουλειά και οικονομικά, τη σχέση του, αλλά και την εμμονή του να πηγαίνει με πολλές (την απατούσε συστηματικά), τις οποίες όμως είχε για ένα βράδυ και μόνο εγώ είχα μείνει τοσο καιρό.


Σε έκανε να νιώσεις μοναδική.

----------


## Dem999

Με εμπιστεύτηκε...

----------


## Deleted-13072020a

Σε έκανε να το φας το παραμύθι....

Φυσικά και τα είπε σε σένα......γιατι δεν επιδιώκει κάτι πιο σοβαρό μαζί σου.... Και γιατί ΔΕΝ ΤΟΛΜΑΕΙ να τα πει στη κοπέλα του εφόσον ξέρει πως θα τη πληγώσει και ότι θα τον χωρίσει. Και δεν το θέλει αυτό.....δεν θέλει να τη πληγώσει ούτε να χωρίσουν.

Εσένα σε είδε ως ένα είδος ψυχοθεραπείας, μια συντροφιά που είναι διαθέσιμη για λιγο σεξ και για να της πει πόσο σκατα τα έχει κάνει στη ζωή του και δεν μπορεί να τα πει στους άλλους γιατί τους νοιάζεται και δεν θέλει να τους πληγωσει με τις απιστίες του 

Αν ήθελε κάτι πιο σοβαρό από σένα δεν θα σου ελεγε για σχέσεις και άπιστιες....θα σου το επαιζε τυπος και υπογραμμος...φερεγγυος για να τον εμπιστευτείς 

Απλά επειδή καταβαθος.... όσες μαλακιες και αν έχει κάνει....ολο και κάποια ψήγματα ανθρώπιας έχει ......ανταλλάσσει μαζί σου δύο κουβέντες για να μη νομίζεις ότι σε έχει του πεταματου και για να σου δίνει ελπίδες

----------


## Dem999

Στην αρχή δε μου το είχε πει. Μου το έκρυβε καλά έναν χρόνο και μου λεγε ότι ήταν αυτή στο μαγαζί και την έχει χωρίσει εδώ και καιρό γιατί ζήλευε. Δε μου έλεγε με τίποτα ότι έχει σχέση και έκραζε φίλους του που κάνουν απιστίες 
Μόνη μου το ανακάλυψα και τον πίεσα να το παραδεχτεί. Από εκεί και μετά άρχισε να λέει αλήθειες

----------


## ntinti

> Στην αρχή δε μου το είχε πει. Μου το έκρυβε καλά έναν χρόνο και μου λεγε ότι ήταν αυτή στο μαγαζί και την έχει χωρίσει εδώ και καιρό γιατί ζήλευε. Δε μου έλεγε με τίποτα ότι έχει σχέση και έκραζε φίλους του που κάνουν απιστίες 
> *Μόνη μου το ανακάλυψα και τον πίεσα να το παραδεχτεί. Από εκεί και μετά άρχισε να λέει αλήθειες*


Τελεια ενα ενα μας τα βγαζεις τα μαργαριταρια του....

ανετα δηλαδη ο κυριος θα το ειχε διπορτο ...πενταπορτο.... αν εσυ δεν καταλαβαινες τιποτα...

----------


## Deleted-13072020a

> Στην αρχή δε μου το είχε πει. Μου το έκρυβε καλά έναν χρόνο και μου λεγε ότι ήταν αυτή στο μαγαζί και την έχει χωρίσει εδώ και καιρό γιατί ζήλευε. Δε μου έλεγε με τίποτα ότι έχει σχέση και έκραζε φίλους του που κάνουν απιστίες 
> Μόνη μου το ανακάλυψα και τον πίεσα να το παραδεχτεί. Από εκεί και μετά άρχισε να λέει αλήθειες


Όπως και να έχει δεν νομίζω πως αξίζει να ασχολείσαι μαζί του. Μπορεί να το έπαιξε έμπιστος για να το παίζει ευκολα διπορτο....
Εσύ αναρωτιέμαι τι του βρήκες;

Έτσι όπως γράφεις στη πρώτη φράση ότι σε πλησίασε μου θύμισες έναν τύπο που πήγε να μου το κάνει σε μένα. Ήταν ελεγκτής και γενικώς τα εξυνε, μιλουσε και γέλαγε με έναν αλλον δίπλα του ...δεν σταμάτησε κανένα άλλον για έλεγχο εισιτηρίου. Μόλις με βλέπει με σκαναρει από πάνω μέχρι κάτω (εγώ ήμουν πολύ στη πένα εκείνη τη μέρα)και ενώ είχα σχεδόν φύγει από το οπτικό του πεδίο μου λέει "εεεε εσύ κοπελιά το εισιτήριο σου" 

Εκνευρίστηκα τόσο πολύ! Εκείνη τη στιγμή σκέφτηκα με ποιο θράσος τολμάει να με σταματάει επειδή έτσι του αρέσει.

Δεν μίλησα ούτε τον κοίταξα καθόλου.εκείνος με είδε που έβγαλα μια δυσαρέσκεια και με τσιγκλουσε για να του πιάσω κουβέντα. Αλλα εγώ τίποτα.

Δεν μπορώ καθόλου αυτους τους τύπους που εκμεταλλεύονται τη θέση τους και σε σταματάνε με το έτσι θέλω μόνο και μόνο επειδή μπορούν. Εξουσία δήθεν και έτσι. Για να γκομενιζουν...κατα τα άλλα σκοτώνονται στη δουλειά. Απορώ πως σου άρεσε...μονο και μονο που έκανε κατάχρηση της θέσης του για να σε ψαρέψει για ταυτοποίηση στοιχείων δείχνει ότι δεν αξίζει να ασχολείσαι. Αυτός ψαρεύει οποία να ναι

----------


## Dem999

Ε είναι πολύ ωραίος και στη συνέχεια με όλο αυτό το μπλαζέ κόλλησα. Ανόητο αλλά με κάτι τέτοια στυλακια μπορεί να κολλήσει μια κοπέλα. Ωστόσο ήξερα πως δεν είναι στην αρμοδιότητα του ή εξακρίβωση και του την ειπα

----------


## ntinti

[QUOTE=MariLen233;1119110]Όπως και να έχει δεν νομίζω πως αξίζει να ασχολείσαι μαζί του. Μπορεί να το έπαιξε έμπιστος για να το παίζει ευκολα διπορτο....
Εσύ αναρωτιέμαι τι του βρήκες;

Έτσι όπως γράφεις στη πρώτη φράση ότι σε πλησίασε μου θύμισες έναν τύπο που πήγε να μου το κάνει σε μένα. Ήταν ελεγκτής και γενικώς τα εξυνε, μιλουσε και γέλαγε με έναν αλλον δίπλα του ...δεν σταμάτησε κανένα άλλον για έλεγχο εισιτηρίου. Μόλις με βλέπει με σκαναρει από πάνω μέχρι κάτω (εγώ ήμουν πολύ στη πένα εκείνη τη μέρα)και ενώ είχα σχεδόν φύγει από το οπτικό του πεδίο μου λέει "εεεε εσύ κοπελιά το εισιτήριο σου" 

Εκνευρίστηκα τόσο πολύ! Εκείνη τη στιγμή σκέφτηκα με ποιο θράσος τολμάει να με σταματάει επειδή έτσι του αρέσει.

Δεν μίλησα ούτε τον κοίταξα καθόλου.εκείνος με είδε που έβγαλα μια δυσαρέσκεια και με τσιγκλουσε για να του πιάσω κουβέντα. Αλλα εγώ τίποτα.

Δεν μπορώ καθόλου αυτους τους τύπους που εκμεταλλεύονται τη θέση τους και σε σταματάνε με το έτσι θέλω μόνο και μόνο επειδή μπορούν. Εξουσία δήθεν και έτσι. Για να γκομενιζουν...κατα τα άλλα σκοτώνονται στη δουλειά. *Απορώ πως σου άρεσε...μονο και μονο που έκανε κατάχρηση της θέσης του για να σε ψαρέψει για ταυτοποίηση στοιχείων δείχνει ότι δεν αξίζει να ασχολείσαι. Αυτός ψαρεύει οποία να ναι[*/QUOTE]

Η ηλικια τα δικαιολογει ολα πιστευω,19 ειναι το κοριτσι μας, αν δεν ψαρωσει ο τυπος αυτες τις ηλικιες σε ποιες θα τα κανει...

ξερει πολυ καλα να παιζει το παιχνιδακι του ......

----------


## Dem999

21 είμαι τώρα, το κορίτσι μας μου άρεσε, μου δημιούργησε μια οικειότητα, ευχαριστώ

----------


## ntinti

> 21 είμαι τώρα, το κορίτσι μας μου άρεσε, μου *δημιούργησε μια οικειότητα, ευχαριστώ*


Φυσικα και να αισθανεσαι ετσι !!!!!!
19 ησουνα οταν ξεκινησε ολο αυτο γι αυτο το ειπα !οχι οτι τωρα μεγαλωσες αλλα κοριτσακι μου θα στο ξαναπω μην χαραμιζεσαι αλλο ...

----------


## Dem999

Ναι, μάλλον όσο δύσκολο κ αν είναι πρέπει να πρυτανευσει η λογική εδω

----------


## Deleted-13072020a

[QUOTE=ntinti;1119116]


> Όπως και να έχει δεν νομίζω πως αξίζει να ασχολείσαι μαζί του. Μπορεί να το έπαιξε έμπιστος για να το παίζει ευκολα διπορτο....
> Εσύ αναρωτιέμαι τι του βρήκες;
> 
> Έτσι όπως γράφεις στη πρώτη φράση ότι σε πλησίασε μου θύμισες έναν τύπο που πήγε να μου το κάνει σε μένα. Ήταν ελεγκτής και γενικώς τα εξυνε, μιλουσε και γέλαγε με έναν αλλον δίπλα του ...δεν σταμάτησε κανένα άλλον για έλεγχο εισιτηρίου. Μόλις με βλέπει με σκαναρει από πάνω μέχρι κάτω (εγώ ήμουν πολύ στη πένα εκείνη τη μέρα)και ενώ είχα σχεδόν φύγει από το οπτικό του πεδίο μου λέει "εεεε εσύ κοπελιά το εισιτήριο σου" 
> 
> Εκνευρίστηκα τόσο πολύ! Εκείνη τη στιγμή σκέφτηκα με ποιο θράσος τολμάει να με σταματάει επειδή έτσι του αρέσει.
> 
> Δεν μίλησα ούτε τον κοίταξα καθόλου.εκείνος με είδε που έβγαλα μια δυσαρέσκεια και με τσιγκλουσε για να του πιάσω κουβέντα. Αλλα εγώ τίποτα.
> 
> ...


Μα και εγώ 19 ήμουν όταν έγινε πριν λίγα χρόνια αυτό....
Δεν τη κακολογω απλά της λέω ότι μόνο και μόνο ο τρόπος που την προσέγγισε....οτι δλδ έκανε κατάχρηση της εξουσίας του...σημαίνει ότι δεν έχει αξιες στη ζωή του αυτός ο ανθρώπος και ότι το έχει κάνει και σε άλλες .....

Τουλάχιστον κατά τη γνώμη μου έτσι πάνε αυτά.

----------


## Dem999

Εντάξει εδώ τον κοίταξα και έπαθα πλάκα.... Κακώς μεν, αλλά έτσι έγινε..
Δεν το σκέφτηκα εκείνη την ώρα αυτό

----------


## Deleted-13072020a

> 21 είμαι τώρα, το κορίτσι μας μου άρεσε, μου δημιούργησε μια οικειότητα, ευχαριστώ


Δεν πειράζει ας τα λέω έτσι τσεκουρατα.... και εγώ κάποια στιγμή μικρή χρειάστηκε να έρθω εδώ γιατι υπήρξα ενθουσιασμένη και με προσγειωσαν καλά εδώ. Στεναχωρήθηκα πολύ φυσικά και πληγώθηκα αλλα νομίζω πως είναι ο μόνος τρόπος για να ταρακουνήθει κάνεις αν του λες την αλήθεια κατάματα. 
Go on.....θα βρεθεί αλλος

----------


## Dem999

Ευχαριστώ για το "ταρακουνημα". Δεν είμαι ενθουσιασμενη πια ούτε διατεθειμένη να ωραιοποιησω την κατάσταση. Καλά μου τα λέτε

----------


## Dem999

Τώρα είδα την ερώτηση σου... Νομίζω ότι όταν κάποια κοπέλα θέλει να γίνει κάτι το δείχνει με τη συμπεριφορά της. Την πρώτη φορά που περιγράφω που επειδή έβλεπε ότι ήμουν φοβισμένη δεν έκανε κίνηση, εγώ οταν ένιωσα οικεια όπως καθόμασταν και μιλούσαμε πήγα κοντά του και εγειρα προς το μέρος του, στον ώμο του νομίζω αν θυμάμαι

----------


## ntinti

> Μα και εγώ 19 ήμουν όταν έγινε πριν λίγα χρόνια αυτό....
> Δεν τη κακολογω απλά της λέω ότι μόνο και μόνο ο τρόπος που την προσέγγισε....οτι δλδ έκανε κατάχρηση της εξουσίας του...σημαίνει ότι δεν έχει αξιες στη ζωή του αυτός ο ανθρώπος και ότι το έχει κάνει και σε άλλες .....
> 
> Τουλάχιστον κατά τη γνώμη μου έτσι πάνε αυτά..


Αυτο λεω και εγω βρηκε και τα εκανε ο τυπος ....
Περσυ μεσα στην πολη μου βλεπω απο τον καθρεπτη ενα περιπολικο να ειναι ακριβως απο πισω μου και να μου κανει συνιαλο ....
λεω ενταξει επειδη ηταν στενος ο δρομος ας κανω στην ακρη να περασει θα θελει μαλλον...
κανω την ακρη σταματαω και τσουπ ερχεται μπροστα μου ακριβως και σταματαει καθετα παρακαλω και βγαινουν 2 τυποι και ερχονται κατευθειαν σε εμενα ...
περιτο να σου πω εγω καγκελο γιατι δεν ειχα κανει απολυτως τιποτα μιας και με αυτα που βλεπω λογο δουλειας η οδηγηση μου ειναι οχι απλως προσεκτικη ......

και τι μου λενε?κοπελια μου λεει ξερετε οτι περασατε με κοκκινο το ταδε φαναρι.....
εγκεφαλικο εγω πρωτον γιατι με το που βγηκαν απο το αυτοκινητο και οι δυο εκαναν μπαμ με το χαλμογελακι τους για πιο λογο το εκαναν και δευτερων για το κοπελια και το υφακι τους.....

Αφου ζητησαν διπλωματα επιμενοντας οτι περασα με κοκκινο αρχησαν να μου λενε οτι δεν θελουν αλλα πρπει να μου κοψουν κληση και να μου παρουν και τις πινακιδες ...
Δεν ηξεραν ομως οτι εγω εχω χαρτογραφημενη ολη την οδικη σημανση της πολης και ανα πασα στιγμη λογο δουλειας μπορω να αποδειξω οτι δεν περασα με κοκκινο...

οταν καταλαβαν σε ποιον πουλουσαν μαγκια καταπιαν την γλωσσα τους ...

ας βρισκοταν ομως κανα κοριτσακι ή καμια που δεν ηξερε και να δεις τι ωραια θα επαιζαν το παιχνιδακι τους οι κομπλεξικοι που φοροντας μια στολη νομιζουν οτι μπορου να το παιζουν "γαμ... και δερνω'' και σουζα ολοι μπροστα μου.

----------


## Dem999

Χαχαχα μου έφτιαξες τη διάθεση με το περιστατικό. Κι εγώ του την είπα εκείνη τη μέρα γιατί με νομικά ασχολούμαι και ξέρω ότι ο συγκεκριμένος δεν είχε αρμοδιότητα να κάνει έλεγχο, απλά ήταν πολύ ωραίος εμφανισιακά και ευγενής, από εκεί υποχώρησα και έδωσα το τηλέφωνό μου

----------


## ntinti

> Χαχαχα μου έφτιαξες τη διάθεση με το περιστατικό. Κι εγώ του την είπα εκείνη τη μέρα γιατί με νομικά ασχολούμαι και ξέρω ότι ο συγκεκριμένος δεν είχε αρμοδιότητα να κάνει έλεγχο, απλά ήταν πολύ ωραίος εμφανισιακά και ευγενής, από εκεί υποχώρησα και έδωσα το τηλέφωνό μου


Σαν νομικος φανατζομαι οτι ξερεις οτι και κληση να σου κοψουν μπορεις να μην την παραλαβεις και να το πας δικαστικος και πλεον με τις καμερες που εχουν τοποθετηθει παντου ανετα αποδεικνειεις οτι δεν εχεις κανει παραβαση ......
Αλλα ενταξει εσυ μαλλον τον ειδες και παραδοθηκες αμεσως χαχαχ!(ας το ριξουμε και λιγο στην πλακα )

----------


## Dem999

Χαχαχα ναι το γνωρίζω το πρωτο ναι. Και πλάκα ξεπλακα δεν αρνούμαι ότι παραδόθηκα αμέσως, αλήθεια είναι. Ήταν με την πρώτη ματιά εντελώς...

----------


## ntinti

> Χαχαχα ναι το γνωρίζω το πρωτο ναι. Και πλάκα ξεπλακα δεν αρνούμαι ότι παραδόθηκα αμέσως, αλήθεια είναι


ενταξει λογικο και καθολου κατακριτέο...κακα τα ψεματα μια ωραια εμφανιση παντα τραβαει το βλεμμα, μετα περνας στα ενδότερα και αποφασιζεις αν πρεπει ή οχι να συνεχισεις ...... 
και στην προκειμένη περίπτωση τα ενδότερα ειναι και μη χειρότερα.........

----------


## Dem999

Τελικά είναι αλήθεια ότι πιο εύκολα τελειώνεις μια νορμάλ σχέση όταν το αποφασίσεις για τους λόγους σου, παρά τη νοσηρή και αρρωστημένη. Εκεί εθίζεσαι

----------


## ntinti

> Τελικά είναι αλήθεια ότι πιο εύκολα τελειώνεις μια νορμάλ σχέση όταν το αποφασίσεις για τους λόγους σου, παρά τη νοσηρή και αρρωστημένη. Εκεί εθίζεσαι


Έχεις δίκιο είναι δύσκολο όταν μπαίνεις σε τέτοιες αρρωστημένες καταστάσεις και όχι μόνο σαν την δική σου και πολλές άλλες...
Φτάνεις σε σημείο να χάνεις και εσύ τον ίδιο σου τον ευατο και να απορείς με τις κινήσεις σου...
Να ξέρεις όμως αυτός που έχει γερές βάσεις μπορεί όσο δύσκολο και να είναι να πηγαίνει παρακάτω και να ξαναβρίσκει τον ευατο του...
Και είμαι σίγουρη ότι εσύ έχεις και θα καταφέρεις να βγεις από όλο αυτό το αρρωστημένο .

----------


## Dem999

Ειλικρινά σ ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τα καλά σου λόγια.... Εξάλλου δεν έχω πια ενθουσιασμό και απλό έρωτα. Είναι μια καψούρα και ένα απωθημένο να είμαστε μαζί που με κάνουν να υποφέρω. Ο υγιής έρωτας είναι αυτός που κάνει τον άνθρωπο χαρούμενο και τον πάει και ένα βήμα παραπέρα

----------


## ntinti

> Ειλικρινά σ ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τα καλά σου λόγια.... Εξάλλου δεν έχω πια ενθουσιασμό και απλό έρωτα. Είναι μια καψούρα και ένα απωθημένο να είμαστε μαζί που με κάνουν να υποφέρω. Ο υγιής έρωτας είναι αυτός που κάνει τον άνθρωπο χαρούμενο και τον πάει και ένα βήμα παραπέρα


Μην ευχαριστείς λέω αυτό που εισπράττω από τον άλλον ακομα και μέσα από τον γραπτό λόγο!
Δεν έχει πιο όμορφο συναίσθημα από τον έρωτα και τον ενθουσιασμό σε οποια ηλικία και να έρθει...πίστεψε με όμως αυτά είναι αέρας γιατί φεύγουν κάποια στιγμή ...
Η αγάπη είναι αυτή που θα μεινει και θα σου δωσει κίνητρο να ξεπερνάς τα πάντα.
Γι αυτό μην μετανοιωνεις και μην στεναχωριέσαι για κάποιον που την προσέφερες αλλά εκείνος δεν μπόρεσε να την εκτιμήσει ..
Δεν χρειάζονται ούτε κακίες ούτε τίποτα ,τελειώνει κάτι ,κλαις οδύρεσαιι φωνάζεις και το αφεινεις εκεί και πας παρακάτω....

Όταν πάρεις την οριστική σου απόφαση για το τι θα κάνεις όπως και να είσαι εμείς θα είμαστε εδώ να μας πεις τα νέα σου !

----------


## Dem999

Το βλέπω σύντομα, μέσα στις επόμενες μέρες, γιατί αν όντως αυτή έχει πάει να μείνει εκεί, δε με σηκώνει το κλίμα και δε μ αρέσει

----------


## Remedy

> Το βλέπω σύντομα, μέσα στις επόμενες μέρες, γιατί αν όντως αυτή έχει πάει να μείνει εκεί, δε με σηκώνει το κλίμα και δε μ αρέσει


οπως σου ειπε στην αρχη οτι εχουν χωρισει απλα "αυτη" μενει ακομα στην δουλεια, ετσι σου ειπε μετα οτι "αυτη" πηγε να μεινει σπιτι του!! (εκτος αν ηταν δικα σου λογια αυτα).
η αληθεια ηταν τελικα οτι ποτε δεν ηταν χωρισμενος, αλλα ειχε παντα σχεση συν 10 ξεπετες γυρω-γυρω, και βεβαια, δεν ειναι κοινοχρηστο το σπιτι του να παει οποιος θελει να μενει εκει. εκεινος την καλεσε να μεινουν μαζι, γιατι την θελει διπλα του. ουτε στα χωρισματα ειναι, ουτε περιπου στα χωρισματα. μαλλον προς γαμο τους κοβω να πηγαινουν. οπωσδηποτε "παρελειψε" να σου πει και πολλα αλλα, οπως οτι ποτε δεν θα χωριζε αν εσυ επεμενες.. δεν θα στο εκρυβε καν αν ηξερε οτι θα το καταπιεις. οποτε δεν κολλαει το οτι "σε εμπιστευεται". σου ειπε την αληθεια επειδη δεν μπορουσε να κανει διαφορετικα μιας και το καταλαβαες. 
εσυ το εφαγες κι αυτο, εμεινες αν και ειχε σχεση, να περιμενεις εναν δεσμευμενο ποτε θα τον δεις, οποτε τον απηλαξες κι απο το αγχος να σου λεει ψεματα.του εδειξες οτι μια χαρα την ανεχεσαι την αληθεια... με τις αλλες κοβει επειδη τους λεει ψεματα. αν ηξερε οτι ολες ανεχονται εναν που συζει να τον βλεπουν στην χαση και στην φεξη για κανενα σεξακι οποτε τις φωναξει, θα ειχε κι αλλες μονιμες ξεπετες, δεν θα απομακρυνοταν. αλλα βλεπεις, δεν ειναι ολες διατεθιμενες να χαντακωσουν την ζωη τους.

----------


## Dem999

Μου μιλάς με μεγάλη οργή και δεν καταλαβαίνω τον λόγο

----------


## Deleted-13072020a

> Αυτο λεω και εγω βρηκε και τα εκανε ο τυπος ....
> Περσυ μεσα στην πολη μου βλεπω απο τον καθρεπτη ενα περιπολικο να ειναι ακριβως απο πισω μου και να μου κανει συνιαλο ....
> λεω ενταξει επειδη ηταν στενος ο δρομος ας κανω στην ακρη να περασει θα θελει μαλλον...
> κανω την ακρη σταματαω και τσουπ ερχεται μπροστα μου ακριβως και σταματαει καθετα παρακαλω και βγαινουν 2 τυποι και ερχονται κατευθειαν σε εμενα ...
> περιτο να σου πω εγω καγκελο γιατι δεν ειχα κανει απολυτως τιποτα μιας και με αυτα που βλεπω λογο δουλειας η οδηγηση μου ειναι οχι απλως προσεκτικη ......
> 
> και τι μου λενε?κοπελια μου λεει ξερετε οτι περασατε με κοκκινο το ταδε φαναρι.....
> εγκεφαλικο εγω πρωτον γιατι με το που βγηκαν απο το αυτοκινητο και οι δυο εκαναν μπαμ με το χαλμογελακι τους για πιο λογο το εκαναν και δευτερων για το κοπελια και το υφακι τους.....
> 
> ...


Ιιιιιιιι έλα ρε ...γινονται και τέτοια;;;;;

Α καλα............

Δεν ξέρω πάντως ευτυχώς πέρα από αυτόν τον βλαμμένο δεν έπεσα σε άλλον. Σου λέω κωλοβαραγε και μόλις σκάω στα εκδοτήρια με βλέπει από την κορυφή μέχρι τα νύχια.....φορουσα τακουνι και φούστα ήμουν και ψηλή και σου λέει εδώ είμαστε. Βγάζω μια ξινιλα του δίνω το εισιτήριο φορούσα τα γυαλιά ηλίου δεν έβγαλα κιχ! Πόσο μαλακας με ειρωνευοταν επίτηδες για να του απαντήσω αλλα δεν χαραμισα ούτε μια λέξη μου για πάρτη του. Και εκεί που ήθελα να του χωσω μπουφλα ήταν που μου λέει: και εμείς τη δουλειά μας κάνουμε!! Και γαβγίζε....ναι θα σου λεγα τώρα τι δουλειά κάνεις μαλακα.........

Και ήταν μεγάλος γύρω στα 35-38 .....αντε τώρα να τον έχεις και άντρα στολίδι του σπιτιού σου και να κάθεται να σταματαει οποία του αρεσει επειδή μπορεί...και να σου λέει και ότι κάνει τη δουλειά του .....

Nooooot..........

----------


## Deleted-13072020a

> Μου μιλάς με μεγάλη οργή και δεν καταλαβαίνω τον λόγο


Μπα η ρεμεντυ έτσι τα λέει αλλα δεν έχει κακή πρόθεση....να σε προστατεύσει προσπαθεί για να μην παρασύρεσαι και τον δικαιολογείς.........

Άστο κοπέλα μου όσο πιο νωρίς το καταλάβεις τόσο πιο νωρίς θα συνέλθεις και θα δεις ότι δεν άξιζε

----------


## Dem999

Ναι, όπως καταλαβαίνετε εγώ δε θέλω να εξωραΐσω την κατάσταση ή να μην ακούσω τη γνώμη των άλλων
Απλά είμαι από τους ανθρώπους που με τον ήρεμο τρόπο καταλαβαίνω καλύτερα

----------


## Deleted-13072020a

> Ναι, όπως καταλαβαίνετε εγώ δε θέλω να εξωραΐσω την κατάσταση ή να μην ακούσω τη γνώμη των άλλων
> Απλά είμαι από τους ανθρώπους που με τον ήρεμο τρόπο καταλαβαίνω καλύτερα


Ε εντάξει άνθρωποι είμαστε και μερικές φορές .....

Αλλα δεν υπάρχει θέμα στο είπε αυτό για να μην τρέφεις ελπίδες γιατί όσο τρέφεις ελπίδες δεν θα μπορείς να ξεκολλήσεις ...

Δεν πειράζει που το εξωραιζεις λογικό είναι να θες να ζήσεις το παραμύθι.....απλα άλλαξε πρίγκιπα

----------


## Dem999

Πολύ ωραίο το τελευταίο....

----------


## Deleted-13072020a

> Πολύ ωραίο το τελευταίο....


Ε ναι είδες.....! Ο δικός σου δεν ήταν πρίγκιπας ήταν αρχοντοκοπανος για αυτό δεν θα σου βγει το παραμύθι........

----------


## Dem999

Επίσης πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα και η λέξη αρχοντοκοπανος

----------


## mindcrime

Δεν το ξερά πως οι μπάτσοι εχουν τετοια περαση σε σημείο δηλαδή να παίζουν με πολλές και κάποιες να το αποδέχονται σιωπηλα

----------


## Dem999

Εγώ ποτέ δεν είχα κολλήματα με στολή και τέτοια που αρέσει σε κάποιες, δεν ξέρω αν ήταν περαση λόγω δουλειάς, πάντως όπως και να χει είναι πολύ ωραίος άντρας

----------


## mindcrime

> Εγώ ποτέ δεν είχα κολλήματα με στολή και τέτοια που αρέσει σε κάποιες, δεν ξέρω αν ήταν περαση λόγω δουλειάς, πάντως όπως και να χει είναι πολύ ωραίος άντρας


Και προτιμάς να θυσιάσεις την αφοσίωση στο ονομα της εμφάνισης; Δεν κρίνω άλλωστε ποιος ειμαι εγω που θα κρίνω απλώς ρωταω

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Η συμπεριφορα σου μου φαίνεται τουλαχιστον ντροπιαστικη για το γυναικείο φυλο.Λες τον γουστάρεις και ταυτοχρονα δεχεσαι να πηγαίνει και με αλλες.Αυτοεκτιμηση μηδεν.δεν ειναι ότι ήσουν κενη συναισθημάτων και απλα σου κάλυπτε το σεξ εσυ μιλας σαν να εισαι ερωτευμένη αλλα δεχεσαι τη πολυγαμια του αληθεια τι φαση; αξιοπρέπεια δεν έχεις;Δεν ειναι ευαισθητος αυτός απλα σε εχει κάνει ψυχολογο και εισαι ενα παραπάνω σεξ γι αυτόν.Ενα σεξ μεσα στα τοσα αλλα.Πρεπει καποια στιγμή να αφυπνιστείς και να τον στείλεις στην ευχή.ολα αυτα υποτιμουν εσενα.Αυτος βρισκει και τα κάνει δυστυχώς


> Εγώ ποτέ δεν είχα κολλήματα με στολή και τέτοια που αρέσει σε κάποιες, δεν ξέρω αν ήταν περαση λόγω δουλειάς, πάντως όπως και να χει είναι πολύ ωραίος άντρας

----------


## mindcrime

> Δεν μπορώ καθόλου αυτους τους τύπους που εκμεταλλεύονται τη θέση τους και σε σταματάνε με το έτσι θέλω μόνο και μόνο επειδή μπορούν. Εξουσία δήθεν και έτσι. Για να γκομενιζουν...κατα τα άλλα σκοτώνονται στη δουλειά. Απορώ πως σου άρεσε...μονο και μονο που έκανε κατάχρηση της θέσης του για να σε ψαρέψει για ταυτοποίηση στοιχείων δείχνει ότι δεν αξίζει να ασχολείσαι. Αυτός ψαρεύει οποία να ναι


Βρίσκουν και τα κάνουν σε εμένα αν θα έρθει να μου κανει κάτι τετοιο θα του δείξω με το τροπο μου πως παει να παίξει με τη φωτιά. Αν θέλει να παίξει κανένα πρόβλημα, εγω για παράδειγμα δεν θα είχα κανένα πρόβλημα να τον κυνηγάω για τα επόμενα 10 χρονια στα δικαστήρια και να του πάρω κυριολεκτικά και τα σώβρακα. Όταν θα πεις σε μπάτσο εχεις αιτιολογημένη πιθανή αιτία που θες να μου ασκησεις σωματικό έλεγχο ειναι σαν να του λες πως παίζεις με τη φωτιά.

----------


## Deleted-13072020a

> Η συμπεριφορα σου μου φαίνεται τουλαχιστον ντροπιαστικη για το γυναικείο φυλο.Λες τον γουστάρεις και ταυτοχρονα δεχεσαι να πηγαίνει και με αλλες.Αυτοεκτιμηση μηδεν.δεν ειναι ότι ήσουν κενη συναισθημάτων και απλα σου κάλυπτε το σεξ εσυ μιλας σαν να εισαι ερωτευμένη αλλα δεχεσαι τη πολυγαμια του αληθεια τι φαση; αξιοπρέπεια δεν έχεις;Δεν ειναι ευαισθητος αυτός απλα σε εχει κάνει ψυχολογο και εισαι ενα παραπάνω σεξ γι αυτόν.Ενα σεξ μεσα στα τοσα αλλα.Πρεπει καποια στιγμή να αφυπνιστείς και να τον στείλεις στην ευχή.ολα αυτα υποτιμουν εσενα.Αυτος βρισκει και τα κάνει δυστυχώς


Σιγά τα αυγά κοπελιά.......

Λες και εσύ ποτέ δεν έχεις μπλέξει στη ζωή σου με κάποιον που σε κορόιδευε....ή δεν έχεις κάνει και συ ποτέ κάτι που δεν θα πρέπε .....

μπορει να έτρωγες κερατο πχ και να μην το ήξερες και να έβγαινες και χαρούμενη να το παίζεις ότι χτύπησες κελεπούρι..........

Προφανώς και η κοπέλα ήταν ερωτευμένη ή έστω ενθουσιασμένη και επειδή ήθελε να το ζήσει αυτό και ο τύπος ήξερε καλά να τη παίζει καλά....εγινε το παιχνίδι του χωρίς να το καταλάβει.....

Οι γυναίκες φταίνε στη τελική;;;;; ή αυτός που το ξεκινάει ...;; δεν σέβεται τη σχέση του και τη γυναίκα του και το παίζει γκόμενος σε όποιον θηλυκό περάσει.;;; αυτή δεν ήξερε τπτ στην αρχή.....οτι έχει ο άλλος σχέση 

Αυτός έδωσε αφορμή να χωθεί τρίτο πρόσωπο στη σχέση του...

Απλά μαζευτήκατε να τα ριξετε σε άλλες γυναίκες για την απιστία που έγινε....... λες και οι άντρες είναι αγιοι..........Και η οποία γυναίκα κουνιέται και μόνο....

Σιγά....

----------


## Dem999

Έχω υπάρξει τόσο ερωτευμένη μαζι του που είπα ότι από το να μην τον εχω καθόλου ας τον έχω έστω έτσι. Για την πολυγαμια του η ψυχή μου το ξέρει αν είμαι κουλ με αυτό αλλά δε μου πέφτει και λόγος να τον διαταξω να είναι μονογαμικος άπαξ και δεν είμαστε κανονικό ζευγάρι. Δεν έχεις υπάρξει καψούρα εσύ, βάζοντας σε προτεραιότητα το συναίσθημα έναντι της λογικής κάνοντας ενδεχομένως λάθη; και το ντροπιαστική συμπεριφορά για το γυναικείο φύλο είναι πολύ υπερβολικο

----------


## Dem999

Εντάξει, η εμφάνιση ήταν η πρώτη εντύπωση που με έκανε να μιλήσω μαζί του, στην πορεία κόλλησα γενικότερα. Όχι προς θεού δεν έχει σημασία μόνο η εμφάνιση

----------


## mindcrime

> Σιγά τα αυγά κοπελιά.......
> 
> Λες και εσύ ποτέ δεν έχεις μπλέξει στη ζωή σου με κάποιον που σε κορόιδευε....ή δεν έχεις κάνει και συ ποτέ κάτι που δεν θα πρέπε .....
> 
> μπορει να έτρωγες κερατο πχ και να μην το ήξερες και να έβγαινες και χαρούμενη να το παίζεις ότι χτύπησες κελεπούρι..........
> 
> Προφανώς και η κοπέλα ήταν ερωτευμένη ή έστω ενθουσιασμένη και επειδή ήθελε να το ζήσει αυτό και ο τύπος ήξερε καλά να τη παίζει καλά....εγινε το παιχνίδι του χωρίς να το καταλάβει.....
> 
> Οι γυναίκες φταίνε στη τελική;;;;; ή αυτός που το ξεκινάει ...;; δεν σέβεται τη σχέση του και τη γυναίκα του και το παίζει γκόμενος σε όποιον θηλυκό περάσει.;;; αυτή δεν ήξερε τπτ στην αρχή.....οτι έχει ο άλλος σχέση 
> ...


ΟΧΙ αυτός φταίει που αποδέχεται η ίδια να ειναι το νούμερο 57 δεν φταίει η ίδια που το αποδέχεται τι λες τωρα. Ο κακός ο άντρας που βρήκε το θύμα νούμερο 57 και όχι η ίδια που έγινε και συνεχίζει εις γνωσην της να ειναι θύμα....

----------


## Deleted-13072020a

> Η συμπεριφορα σου μου φαίνεται τουλαχιστον ντροπιαστικη για το γυναικείο φυλο.Λες τον γουστάρεις και ταυτοχρονα δεχεσαι να πηγαίνει και με αλλες.Αυτοεκτιμηση μηδεν.δεν ειναι ότι ήσουν κενη συναισθημάτων και απλα σου κάλυπτε το σεξ εσυ μιλας σαν να εισαι ερωτευμένη αλλα δεχεσαι τη πολυγαμια του αληθεια τι φαση; αξιοπρέπεια δεν έχεις;Δεν ειναι ευαισθητος αυτός απλα σε εχει κάνει ψυχολογο και εισαι ενα παραπάνω σεξ γι αυτόν.Ενα σεξ μεσα στα τοσα αλλα.Πρεπει καποια στιγμή να αφυπνιστείς και να τον στείλεις στην ευχή.ολα αυτα υποτιμουν εσενα.Αυτος βρισκει και τα κάνει δυστυχώς


Αλλα έτσι είναι...οταν γίνεται μια απιστία όλα τα ριχνουμε στις γυναίκες ....η μια γυναικα πάει να βγάλει τα νύχια της άλλης... τους αντρουληδες δεν τους πειράζετε......λες και αυτοί είναι τα αθώα και η άλλη είναι η ******* που κουνιεται.....

Για αυτό βλέπεις και εγκλήματα αντί να σκοτώνουν τους άντρες η κερατωμενες σκοτώνουν την αντιζηλη λες και ο άλλος ο μαλακας δεν το προκάλεσε...που σίγουρα δλδ κατά πάσα πιθανότητα ο κόκορας τη κυνηγάει πρώτος τη κότα


Αλλα σωστά είμαστε γυναίκες δεν μπορούμε να φερθούμε με σεβασμό η μια στην άλλη μόνο να δείχνουμε το κόμπλεξ μας και τον ανταγωνισμό μας

----------


## Dem999

Κακα τα ψέματα, φταιμε και οι δύο. Φταίει κ αυτός που παίζει πολύ και στην αρχή μάλιστα που ήμουν στη διαδικασία που κολλούσα δε μου είχε πει για τη σχέση του. Και φταίω κ εγώ που δεν το σταμάτησα μετά, αλλά ίσως έχω μειωμένο καταλογισμό γιατί ήμουν στα πατώματα για εκείνον. Το ότι όμως ο άντρας που αντί να κοιτάξει να διορθώσει τα ψυχολογικά του παίζει με τις γυναίκες δε φταίει ποτέ, είναι όντως ένα διαδεδομένο αλλοθι

----------


## Deleted-13072020a

> ΟΧΙ αυτός φταίει που αποδέχεται η ίδια να ειναι το νούμερο 57 δεν φταίει η ίδια που το αποδέχεται τι λες τωρα. Ο κακός ο άντρας που βρήκε το θύμα νούμερο 57 και όχι η ίδια που έγινε θύμα....


Φταίει αυτός κατά κύριο λόγο και μετά η κοπέλα 

Γιατί αυτός ήταν νηφαλιος από συναισθήματα και μπορούσε να την ελέγξει....να τη χειραγωγήσει όπως θέλει 

Ήταν και επιλογή της μετά....κατα κάποιον τρόπο ....αλλα παρασύρθηκε από το συναίσθημα........περιμενει τώρα να γίνει όπως θέλει αυτη...αλλα αυτό είναι λάθος ......

Και φταίει αυτός γιατί ΟΤΑΝ ΕΣΥ ΠΡΩΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΣΕΒΕΣΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΚΤΙΜΑΣ ΤΗ ΣΧΈΣΗ ΣΟΥ ΜΟΝΟΣ σου αφήνεις κάποιον άλλον να μπει....η κοπέλα δεν το ήξερε στην αρχή ότι αυτός είχε γκόμενά.....μετα της τα έλεγε....

Σε όλους έχει τύχει να είναι ερωτευμένοι και να κάνουν λάθη........ο άλλος που δεν την ήθελε γιατί την παραμυθιαζε ε;;;; και δήθεν σε εμπιστεύομαι....και νιώθω καλά μαζί σου και μπλα μπλα....

----------


## george1520

> Αλλα έτσι είναι...οταν γίνεται μια απιστία όλα τα ριχνουμε στις γυναίκες ....η μια γυναικα πάει να βγάλει τα νύχια της άλλης... τους αντρουληδες δεν τους πειράζετε......λες και αυτοί είναι τα αθώα και η άλλη είναι η ******* που κουνιεται.....
> 
> Για αυτό βλέπεις και εγκλήματα αντί να σκοτώνουν τους άντρες η κερατωμενες σκοτώνουν την αντιζηλη λες και ο άλλος ο μαλακας δεν το προκάλεσε...που σίγουρα δλδ κατά πάσα πιθανότητα ο κόκορας τη κυνηγάει πρώτος τη κότα
> 
> 
> Αλλα σωστά είμαστε γυναίκες δεν μπορούμε να φερθούμε με σεβασμό η μια στην άλλη μόνο να δείχνουμε το κόμπλεξ μας και τον ανταγωνισμό μας


Ηρέμησε.. Κόλλησες μόνο στην μια της φράση και έγινες χείμαρρος. Αυτό που κάνει ο κύριος στο θέμα εδώ μπορεί να το κάνει κι μια γυναίκα.. Δεν έχει να κάνει με το φυλο αλλά με τον άνθρωπο.. Και όλα αυτά με τα εγκλήματα, ψάξε και θα δεις πως κι εκεί ισχύει το ίδιο.

----------


## Deleted-13072020a

> Κακα τα ψέματα, φταιμε και οι δύο. Φταίει κ αυτός που παίζει πολύ και στην αρχή μάλιστα που ήμουν στη διαδικασία που κολλούσα δε μου είχε πει για τη σχέση του. Και φταίω κ εγώ που δεν το σταμάτησα μετά, αλλά ίσως έχω μειωμένο καταλογισμό γιατί ήμουν στα πατώματα για εκείνον


Φυσικά και ήταν λάθος σου....αλλα ήταν περισσότερο δικό του κατά τη γνώμη μου 


Στη σχέση υπάρχει ο δυνατός και ο αδύναμος.....ο δυνατός είναι αυτός που ελέγχεται και είναι κιλλερ....σκοτωνει έχοντας γνώση και χειραγωγεί χωρίς να έχει τύψεις. Ο ερωτευμένος κάνει το λάθος ότι δεν μπορεί να ξεκόψει από το συναίσθημα που θέλει....
Αν όμως εκείνος τη σεβόταν και δεν τις έδινε ελπίδες για να πιαστεί από κει....εκεινη θα το σταματούσε....

----------


## george1520

> Φταίει αυτός κατά κύριο λόγο και μετά η κοπέλα 
> 
> Γιατί αυτός ήταν νηφαλιος από συναισθήματα και μπορούσε να την ελέγξει....να τη χειραγωγήσει όπως θέλει 
> 
> Ήταν και επιλογή της μετά....κατα κάποιον τρόπο ....αλλα παρασύρθηκε από το συναίσθημα........περιμενει τώρα να γίνει όπως θέλει αυτη...αλλα αυτό είναι λάθος ......
> 
> Και φταίει αυτός γιατί ΟΤΑΝ ΕΣΥ ΠΡΩΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΣΕΒΕΣΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΚΤΙΜΑΣ ΤΗ ΣΧΈΣΗ ΣΟΥ ΜΟΝΟΣ σου αφήνεις κάποιον άλλον να μπει....η κοπέλα δεν το ήξερε στην αρχή ότι αυτός είχε γκόμενά.....μετα της τα έλεγε....
> 
> Σε όλους έχει τύχει να είναι ερωτευμένοι και να κάνουν λάθη........ο άλλος που δεν την ήθελε γιατί την παραμυθιαζε ε;;;; και δήθεν σε εμπιστεύομαι....και νιώθω καλά μαζί σου και μπλα μπλα....


Βρίσκει και τα κάνει! Όλοι έχουν μερίδιο ευθύνης. Αν αυτή έλεγε τέλος αυτός θα το σταματούσε.. Δεν είπε άρα ποιος φταίει;

----------


## mindcrime

> Φταίει αυτός κατά κύριο λόγο και μετά η κοπέλα 
> 
> Γιατί αυτός ήταν νηφαλιος από συναισθήματα και μπορούσε να την ελέγξει....να τη χειραγωγήσει όπως θέλει 
> 
> Ήταν και επιλογή της μετά....κατα κάποιον τρόπο ....αλλα παρασύρθηκε από το συναίσθημα........περιμενει τώρα να γίνει όπως θέλει αυτη...αλλα αυτό είναι λάθος ......
> 
> Και φταίει αυτός γιατί ΟΤΑΝ ΕΣΥ ΠΡΩΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΣΕΒΕΣΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΚΤΙΜΑΣ ΤΗ ΣΧΈΣΗ ΣΟΥ ΜΟΝΟΣ σου αφήνεις κάποιον άλλον να μπει....η κοπέλα δεν το ήξερε στην αρχή ότι αυτός είχε γκόμενά.....μετα της τα έλεγε....
> 
> Σε όλους έχει τύχει να είναι ερωτευμένοι και να κάνουν λάθη........ο άλλος που δεν την ήθελε γιατί την παραμυθιαζε ε;;;; και δήθεν σε εμπιστεύομαι....και νιώθω καλά μαζί σου και μπλα μπλα....


Οκ θα σου απαντήσω με το τροπο μου. Σε κάποιο θέμα ρωτάς Τι θα θέλατε αυτή τη στιγμή, εγω λοιπόν θα ήθελα καποια η οποία να ακούει ότι να ναι απο τα εσώψυχα μου να μου καλύπτει τα εμφανισιακά στάνταρ και παράλληλα να αποδέχεται αμαχητί το κέρατο

Δεν ζητάω τίποτα το ουτοπικό βλέπω πως εχω ελπίδες τελικά και ισως να μην ειναι ονειρο

----------


## Deleted-13072020a

Εγώ αυτό που ξέρω είναι ότι αυτός που είναι σωστός δεν φλερτάρει και δεν δημιουργεί καταστάσεις όταν είναι σε σχεση. Ούτε ανάβει φωτιές ...

Φυσικά και έχουν μερίδιο ευθύνης και οι δύο όμως ποιος θα πούμε ότι έχει το μεγαλύτερο; 

Όταν βλέπεις έναν άντρα που παίζει μια γυναικα, που τη χειρίζεται όπως εκείνος θέλει....που ξέρει ότι εκείνη τον γουστάρει και το εκμεταλλεύεται αυτο στο έπακρο πετώντας της επίτηδες ψιχουλα αγάπης η ενδιαφέροντος .....για να την έχει κολλημένη ενώ εκείνος δεν τη χρειάζεται ....

Και όταν από την άλλη βλέπεις μια γυναίκα να είναι ενθουσιασμένη και να ελπίζει....και να αναβει από το παραμύθι που της ελεγε στρατηγικά ο άλλος.....δεν μπορούμε να πούμε ότι φτου σου εσύ φταις γιατι είσαι τσούλα...και δεν σταμάτησες

Είναι σαν το θέμα που λέγαμε ότι δεν μπορούμε να τα ρίξουμε στους άντρες ότι ειναι λιγουρηδες επειδή πθέλουν σεξ ότι ....οταν συγκεκριμένα η γυναικες τους προκαλούν με φωτογραφίες και με κουνηματα και φασωματα 


Το ίδιο ακριβώς πράγμα είναι...!!!!..Όπως μια γυναικα κουνιέται σε έναν άντρα και τον ανάβει και τον κάνει να θέλει σεξ..... έτσι και ένας άντρας κάνει σε μια γυναικα όταν της πουλάει φούμαρα να τον θέλει και να μην μπορεί να απομακρυνθεί....

Φουντωνεις παθη

----------


## Deleted-13072020a

Οι γυναίκες δεν πέφτουν με κουνηματα 
Πέφτουν με παραμύθια και με το να της το παίζει ήρωας αυτός με τον οποίο ειναι ερωτευμένες...

Αυτός φρόντιζε να της πετάει το ψιχουλακι ότι είναι μπερδεμένος και ότι την εμπιστεύεται και ότι έχει οικειότητα και να το παιζει θυμα για να ρη μπερδέψει και να τη κάνει να ελπίζει....μέχρι που εκραζε και τις άλλες ξεπετες μπροστά της για να την κανει να νιώθει ότι είναι η νούμερο 1 ξεπετα ....και αλλα φούμαρα δήθεν ότι δεν θέλει τη κοπέλα του
Όταν το κάνεις αυτός σε κάποιον που ξέρει ότι είναι χαμένος αλλα ψάχνει ένα έστω μικρό σημάδι για να κρεμαστεί τοτε τον χειρίζεσαι τον άνθρωπο που τρέφει αισθήματα άσχημα...και με συνειδηση

----------


## george1520

> Οι γυναίκες δεν πέφτουν με κουνηματα 
> Πέφτουν με παραμύθια και με το να της το παίζει ήρωας αυτός με τον οποίο ειναι ερωτευμένες...
> 
> Αυτός φρόντιζε να της πετάει το ψιχουλακι ότι είναι μπερδεμένος και ότι την εμπιστεύεται και ότι έχει οικειότητα και να το παιζει θυμα για να ρη μπερδέψει και να τη κάνει να ελπίζει....μέχρι που εκραζε και τις άλλες ξεπετες μπροστά της για να την κανει να νιώθει ότι είναι η νούμερο 1 ξεπετα ....και αλλα φούμαρα δήθεν ότι δεν θέλει τη κοπέλα του
> Όταν το κάνεις αυτός σε κάποιον που ξέρει ότι είναι χαμένος αλλα ψάχνει ένα έστω μικρό σημάδι για να κρεμαστεί τοτε τον χειρίζεσαι τον άνθρωπο που τρέφει αισθήματα άσχημα...και με συνειδηση


Και ποιος φταίει που τρώει αυτά τα παραμύθια; Αυτός που τα λέει ή αυτός που τα τρώει; και δεν είναι παραμύθια απλά, είναι παραμύθια παράλογα

----------


## Dem999

Αυτός που τα λέει γιατί κάνει την αρχή
Με το να τα λες πληγώνεις τον άλλον 
Με το να τα τρως πληγώνεις τον εαυτό σου
Και το να πληγωνεσαι εσύ είναι δικό σου θέμα, το να πληγώνεις έναν άλλον όμως επηρεάζει και αυτόν

----------


## george1520

> Αυτός που τα λέει γιατί κάνει την αρχή


Ρε εδώ μέσα θα μας τρελαίνετε.. Εσύ ανεχοσουν ενώ ήξερες ότι έχει ένα σωρό άλλες και σε ικανοποιουσε το γεγονός ότι τις κατηγορουσε. Το γεγονός ότι τους τον σφυραγε δεν σε ένοιαζε.. Ή μήπως τον βίαζαν? Ήταν καθαρά λάθος δικό σου. Άλλο να είσαι σε μια σχέση και να σε παραμυθιασει ο άλλος λέγοντας για γάμους και παιδιά αλλά στο τέλος γίνεται Λούης κι άλλο να ξέρεις τι γίνεται και να το ανέχεσαι. Είναι καθαρά λάθος δικό σου.

----------


## Deleted-13072020a

Και οι δύο φταίνε.....μονο που του το δίνω περισσότερο το φτιάξιμο γιατι ΚΑΙ ξεκινησε πρώτος .....ΚΑΙ του ήταν πιο εύκολο να αποστασιοποιηθεί πρώτος και να την αφησει σε σύγκριση με εκείνη που είχε αισθήματα....ΚΑΙ επειδή ήταν και μεγαλύτερος και ήξερε τους κανόνες του παιχνίδιου καλύτερα 

Σίγουρα ήταν λάθος της να μπλέξει μαζί του αλλα μαθαίνουμε από αυτά

----------


## ntinti

> Η συμπεριφορα σου μου φαίνεται τουλαχιστον ντροπιαστικη για το γυναικείο φυλο.Λες τον γουστάρεις και ταυτοχρονα δεχεσαι να πηγαίνει και με αλλες.Αυτοεκτιμηση μηδεν.δεν ειναι ότι ήσουν κενη συναισθημάτων και απλα σου κάλυπτε το σεξ εσυ μιλας σαν να εισαι ερωτευμένη αλλα δεχεσαι τη πολυγαμια του αληθεια τι φαση; αξιοπρέπεια δεν έχεις;Δεν ειναι ευαισθητος αυτός απλα σε εχει κάνει ψυχολογο και εισαι ενα παραπάνω σεξ γι αυτόν.Ενα σεξ μεσα στα τοσα αλλα.Πρεπει καποια στιγμή να αφυπνιστείς και να τον στείλεις στην ευχή.ολα αυτα υποτιμουν εσενα.Αυτος βρισκει και τα κάνει δυστυχώς


Χαλαρωσε λιγακι !
Δεν ειναι ντροπος αυτος να μιλας σε εναν ανθρωπο και μαλιστα τον συγκεκριμενο....
Οσο για το γυναικειο φύλο μην ανχωνεσαι υπαρχουν πολυ χοντρες περιπτωσαρες που φροντιζουν να το ξεφτυλιζουν και οχι το κοριτσι μας.....
Αν δεν εχεις κατι να πεις καλυτερα να μην κανεις επιθεση σε εναν ανθρωπο που ζητα βοηθεια.....
Εκει φαινεται η αξιοπρπειεα του ....

----------


## george1520

Το φταίξιμο του ανήκει όσο η γυναίκα δεν ήξερε. Από την στιγμή που έμαθε και έμεινε τότε φταίει αυτή.

Και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί πρέπει να μοιραστούν οι ευθύνες. Θα χωρίσει και τέλος. Τι συζητάμε;

----------


## Deleted-13072020a

> Χαλαρωσε λιγακι !
> Δεν ειναι ντροπος αυτος να μιλας σε εναν ανθρωπο και μαλιστα τον συγκεκριμενο....
> Οσο για το γυναικειο φύλο μην ανχωνεσαι υπαρχουν πολυ χοντρες περιπτωσαρες που φροντιζουν να το ξεφτυλιζουν και οχι το κοριτσι μας.....
> Αν δεν εχεις κατι να πεις καλυτερα να μην κανεις επιθεση σε εναν ανθρωπο που ζητα βοηθεια.....
> Εκει φαινεται η αξιοπρπειεα του ....


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα ......λες και για όλες τις ντροπες του γυναικείου φυλου φταίει μια κοπέλα που την βρήκε ένας έμπειρος παπαρας.....της πούλησε έρωτες της έκρυψε στην αρχή το γεγονός ότι είχε σχέση και μετά αφού την έδεσε και την έριξε με το ψέμα της ελεγε την αλήθεια κ εκείνη έκανε μόνο το λάθος ότι δεν το σταμάτησε όταν κατάλαβε ότι γινόταν αυτό. 

Λες και αν εκείνη σταμάταγε .....ο άλλος θα έκοβε τις ξεπετες και θα γύρναγε στη σχέση του........

----------


## Deleted-13072020a

> Αυτός που τα λέει γιατί κάνει την αρχή
> Με το να τα λες πληγώνεις τον άλλον 
> Με το να τα τρως πληγώνεις τον εαυτό σου
> Και το να πληγωνεσαι εσύ είναι δικό σου θέμα, το να πληγώνεις έναν άλλον όμως επηρεάζει και αυτόν


Σωστή......

----------


## ntinti

> Συμφωνώ απόλυτα ......λες και για όλες τις ντροπες του γυναικείου φυλου φταίει μια κοπέλα που την βρήκε ένας έμπειρος παπαρας.....της πούλησε έρωτες της έκρυψε στην αρχή το γεγονός ότι είχε σχέση και μετά αφού την έδεσε και την έριξε με το ψέμα της ελεγε την αλήθεια κ εκείνη έκανε μόνο το λάθος ότι δεν το σταμάτησε όταν κατάλαβε ότι γινόταν αυτό. 
> 
> Λες και αν εκείνη σταμάταγε .....ο άλλος θα έκοβε τις ξεπετες και θα γύρναγε στη σχέση του........


Ε μα πια ενταξει ειπαμε εκανε λαθος το καταλαβε τελος....

και στο κατω κατω καμια εδω μεσα δεν εφαγε παραμυθι?
τι να κανουμε αυτα εχει η ζωη αλλες τρωνε παραμυθια και αλλες τα ζουνε !

και τα δυο εχουν κατι ξεχωριστό!

----------


## Deleted-13072020a

Δεν είχατε δει μια συνέντευξη της Λάσκαρη που έλεγε για το κέρατο που έχει φάει από τον λυκουρεζο Και ότι το έχει δεχτεί γιατι τον αγαπούσε και δεν θα άφηνε άλλη να την χωρίσει από εκείνον....καθε φορά που ανακάλυπτε την απιστία του πληγωνοταν.. αλλα ένιωθε βαθύ δεσιμο Και επικοινωνία μαζί του ...και δεν ήθελε να την επηρεασει αυτό και να τον αφήσει


Όχι ότι δικαιολογώ την ανοχη στο κέρατο......με τίποτα..........απλα δίνω και και άλλη οπτική

----------


## ntinti

> Δεν είχατε δει μια συνέντευξη της Λάσκαρη που έλεγε για το κέρατο που έχει φάει από τον λυκουρεζο Και ότι το έχει δεχτεί γιατι τον αγαπούσε και δεν θα άφηνε άλλη να την χωρίσει από εκείνον....καθε φορά που ανακάλυπτε την απιστία του πληγωνοταν.. αλλα ένιωθε βαθύ δεσιμο Και επικοινωνία μαζί του ...και δεν ήθελε να την επηρεασει αυτό και να τον αφήσει
> 
> 
> Όχι ότι δικαιολογώ την ανοχη στο κέρατο......με τίποτα..........απλα δίνω και και άλλη οπτική


ενταξει εδω μιλαμε για ενα γαμο με παιδια ετσι?
δεν ειναι το ιδιο .....
δεν δικαιολογώ βεβαια κανεναν, αλλα πραγματικα πλεον δεν λεω τιποτα γιατι καποια πραγματα αλλιως τα βλεπεις σαν τριτος και αλλιως οταν τα ζεςι ο ιδιος....

----------


## Deleted-13072020a

> Ε μα πια ενταξει ειπαμε εκανε λαθος το καταλαβε τελος....
> 
> και στο κατω κατω καμια εδω μεσα δεν εφαγε παραμυθι?
> τι να κανουμε αυτα εχει η ζωη αλλες τρωνε παραμυθια και αλλες τα ζουνε !
> 
> και τα δυο εχουν κατι ξεχωριστό!


Ααα όχι σε παρακαλώ ......εδω καμία δεν κάνει ποτέ κάτι λάθος .....

Μίλησαν τώρα για ντροπή του γυναικείου φυλου και τα εριξαν στη κοπέλα .........που παρόλο το λάθος της..( να ανεχτεί αυτή τη κατάσταση ) ο τρόπος που γράφει στα μηνύματα και η ευγενεια της δείχνουν το ποιόν της και το ήθος της ...........


Φαίνεται καθένας πως γράφει.....και φαίνεται και η ψυχή του και οι τρόποι του και η παιδεία του........η κοπέλα δεν πείραξε κανέναν....συζητησε με ευγενεια το πρόβλημα της .....μας άκουσε δεν πρόσβαλε κανένα ......το λάθος της τι αναγνώρισε και το είπε έξυπνα από μόνη της ότι δεν θέλει να εξωραισει τα πραγματα

Άλλες είναι το ρεζίλι του γυναικείου φυλου.... που οι υπόλοιπες γυναικες ντρεπόμαστε επειδή βγαίνουν αυτές και θέλουμε να ανοίξει η γη να μας καταπιεί γιατί μας κάνουν να φαινόμαστε σουργελα,απελπισμένες κακιες και εύκολες αλλα οκει....

Δεν θα ασχοληθώ αλλο είπα μόνο την άποψη μου

----------


## Deleted-13072020a

> ενταξει εδω μιλαμε για ενα γαμο με παιδια ετσι?
> δεν ειναι το ιδιο .....
> δεν δικαιολογώ βεβαια κανεναν, αλλα πραγματικα πλεον δεν λεω τιποτα γιατι καποια πραγματα αλλιως τα βλεπεις σαν τριτος και αλλιως οταν τα ζεςι ο ιδιος....


Έτσι είναι

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Χαλαρή είμαι και είπα και την άποψη μου αν θεωρείς ότι δε βοηθαω προσπέρασε το.εγω εθελόντρια κέρατου δε θα γινομουν.Μπορει να είμαι σκληρή αλλα λεω αληθειες


> Χαλαρωσε λιγακι !
> Δεν ειναι ντροπος αυτος να μιλας σε εναν ανθρωπο και μαλιστα τον συγκεκριμενο....
> Οσο για το γυναικειο φύλο μην ανχωνεσαι υπαρχουν πολυ χοντρες περιπτωσαρες που φροντιζουν να το ξεφτυλιζουν και οχι το κοριτσι μας.....
> Αν δεν εχεις κατι να πεις καλυτερα να μην κανεις επιθεση σε εναν ανθρωπο που ζητα βοηθεια.....
> Εκει φαινεται η αξιοπρπειεα του ....

----------


## ntinti

> Χαλαρή είμαι και είπα και την άποψη μου αν θεωρείς ότι δε βοηθαω προσπέρασε το.εγω εθελόντρια κέρατου δε θα γινομουν.Μπορει να είμαι σκληρή αλλα λεω αληθειες


Να τις κρατας για τον ευατο σου τετοιες αποψεις ...
Και όχι να βγάζεις χολή σε ένα άνθρωπο που βρίσκεται κάτω από τέτοια συναισθηματική φόρτιση...
Μπήκε εδώ για να ακούσει πέντε πραγματα και να μπορέσει να βοηθήσει κάπως τον ευατο της ...
Εσύ πιστεύεις ότι με αυτό τον τρόπο βοηθάς ?

Εσύ να μην γίνεις δεν στο ζήτησε κανένας .....Όλοι αλήθειες λέμε...
Το θέμα είναι πως τις λέμε ...

----------


## Dem999

Αρχικά θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω τα κορίτσια για τα πολύ όμορφα λόγια τους. Ειλικρινά εγώ δεν ήρθα εδώ για να εμμεινω στην άποψη και τα συναισθήματά μου και να πω ότι εσείς δεν ξέρετε. Ίσα ίσα για να είμαι εδώ θέλησα μια άλλη άποψη γιατί ένιωσα απελπισία. Δε θεωρώ ότι προσέβαλα κανέναν και ούτε μου αρέσουν χαρακτηρισμοι τύπου "ντροπή του γυναικείου φύλου". Δεν πιστεύω ότι μου ταιριάζει κιόλας. Δε διαλέγουμε ποιον θα ερωτευτούμε αλλά αν το πάθουμε μπορεί να ανεχτουμε και περισσότερα απ όσα θα έπρεπε. Εγώ ήθελα να κάνω τα πάντα για να τον κερδίσω, έπαιξα και έχασα, συμβαίνουν αυτά. Τον ήθελα τόσο που άντεχα να βρισκόμαστε έστω κ έτσι. Είπε ψέματα, είπε αλήθειες, είχαμε και ωραίες στιγμές, μικρές και αδιεξοδες όμως. Πλέον βλέποντας κ εγώ ότι ίσως είναι ώρα να το αφήσω θέλησα μια στήριξη και μια γνώμη, όχι να ακούω προσβολές

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Λυσε μου μια απορία, πως μπορούσες να ξέρεις ότι ο άνθρωπος που εισαι ερωτευμένη έχει σχεση και να μη σε νοιάζει καν; γιατί εδω τίθεται και θέμα ηθικης


> Αρχικά θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω τα κορίτσια για τα πολύ όμορφα λόγια τους. Ειλικρινά εγώ δεν ήρθα εδώ για να εμμεινω στην άποψη και τα συναισθήματά μου και να πω ότι εσείς δεν ξέρετε. Ίσα ίσα για να είμαι εδώ θέλησα μια άλλη άποψη γιατί ένιωσα απελπισία. Δε θεωρώ ότι προσέβαλα κανέναν και ούτε μου αρέσουν χαρακτηρισμοι τύπου "ντροπή του γυναικείου φύλου". Δεν πιστεύω ότι μου ταιριάζει κιόλας. Δε διαλέγουμε ποιον θα ερωτευτούμε αλλά αν το πάθουμε μπορεί να ανεχτουμε και περισσότερα απ όσα θα έπρεπε. Εγώ ήθελα να κάνω τα πάντα για να τον κερδίσω, έπαιξα και έχασα, συμβαίνουν αυτά. Τον ήθελα τόσο που άντεχα να βρισκόμαστε έστω κ έτσι. Είπε ψέματα, είπε αλήθειες, είχαμε και ωραίες στιγμές, μικρές και αδιεξοδες όμως. Πλέον βλέποντας κ εγώ ότι ίσως είναι ώρα να το αφήσω θέλησα μια στήριξη και μια γνώμη, όχι να ακούω προσβολές

----------


## ntinti

> Αρχικά θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω τα κορίτσια για τα πολύ όμορφα λόγια τους. Ειλικρινά εγώ δεν ήρθα εδώ για να εμμεινω στην άποψη και τα συναισθήματά μου και να πω ότι εσείς δεν ξέρετε. Ίσα ίσα για να είμαι εδώ θέλησα μια άλλη άποψη γιατί ένιωσα απελπισία. Δε θεωρώ ότι προσέβαλα κανέναν και ούτε μου αρέσουν χαρακτηρισμοι τύπου "ντροπή του γυναικείου φύλου". Δεν πιστεύω ότι μου ταιριάζει κιόλας. Δε διαλέγουμε ποιον θα ερωτευτούμε αλλά αν το πάθουμε μπορεί να ανεχτουμε και περισσότερα απ όσα θα έπρεπε. Εγώ ήθελα να κάνω τα πάντα για να τον κερδίσω, έπαιξα και έχασα, συμβαίνουν αυτά. Τον ήθελα τόσο που άντεχα να βρισκόμαστε έστω κ έτσι. Είπε ψέματα, είπε αλήθειες, είχαμε και ωραίες στιγμές, μικρές και αδιεξοδες όμως. Πλέον βλέποντας κ εγώ ότι ίσως είναι ώρα να το αφήσω θέλησα μια στήριξη και μια γνώμη, όχι να ακούω προσβολές


Κορίτσι μου μην ασχολείσαι ....Όταν εκτίθεται σίγουρα θα ακούσεις και τα αρνητικά....
Προσπέρασε τα και κρατά αυτά που θες εσύ στο μυαλό σου...

Όλοι κάνουμε λαθοι ,άλλος μικρά και άλλος μεγάλο ...
Η μαγκιά για εμένα είναι να βγεις και να τα παραδεχτείς ...Να μάθεις μέσα από αυτά και να πας παρακάτω ....

----------


## Dem999

Εσύ δηλαδή έχεις βάλει το συμπέρασμα ότι είμαι ανήθικη

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Ηθικο δε το λες.


> Εσύ δηλαδή έχεις βάλει το συμπέρασμα ότι είμαι ανήθικη

----------


## Dem999

Όποιος είναι έξω από τον χορό πολλά τραγούδια λέει. Επίσης αν ο ίδιος δε σεβοταν τη σχέση του που ήταν και δική του σχέση, γιατί έπρεπε να τον νουθετησω εγώ;

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Καθόλου έξω απο τον χωρο.εχω έρθει στη θέση σου κ απλα εξαφανίστηκα....Και τον γουστάρα παρα πολύ σε διαβεβαιώνω.Αλλα δε θα κάνω κατι που δε θελουν να μου κανουν.


> Όποιος είναι έξω από τον χορό πολλά τραγούδια λέει. Επίσης αν ο ίδιος δε σεβοταν τη σχέση του που ήταν και δική του σχέση, γιατί έπρεπε να τον νουθετησω εγώ;

----------


## Deleted-13072020a

> Αρχικά θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω τα κορίτσια για τα πολύ όμορφα λόγια τους. Ειλικρινά εγώ δεν ήρθα εδώ για να εμμεινω στην άποψη και τα συναισθήματά μου και να πω ότι εσείς δεν ξέρετε. Ίσα ίσα για να είμαι εδώ θέλησα μια άλλη άποψη γιατί ένιωσα απελπισία. Δε θεωρώ ότι προσέβαλα κανέναν και ούτε μου αρέσουν χαρακτηρισμοι τύπου "ντροπή του γυναικείου φύλου". Δεν πιστεύω ότι μου ταιριάζει κιόλας. Δε διαλέγουμε ποιον θα ερωτευτούμε αλλά αν το πάθουμε μπορεί να ανεχτουμε και περισσότερα απ όσα θα έπρεπε. Εγώ ήθελα να κάνω τα πάντα για να τον κερδίσω, έπαιξα και έχασα, συμβαίνουν αυτά. Τον ήθελα τόσο που άντεχα να βρισκόμαστε έστω κ έτσι. Είπε ψέματα, είπε αλήθειες, είχαμε και ωραίες στιγμές, μικρές και αδιεξοδες όμως. Πλέον βλέποντας κ εγώ ότι ίσως είναι ώρα να το αφήσω θέλησα μια στήριξη και μια γνώμη, όχι να ακούω προσβολές


Ναι μωρέ παιδί μου σωστά.... Έτσι είναι.... άλλες θα έκαναν και χειρότερα στη θεση σου....τεσπα απλά φρόντισε να το ληξεις γιατί στον εαυτό σου κάνεις κακο. Το είχες καταλαβει ότι δεν εχεις ελπίδα αλλα τώρα νομίζω είσαι πλέον έτοιμη να το τελειώσεις ......γιατί δεν φτάνει μόνο να καταλάβαινουμε ότι αυτό που κάνουμε είναι λάθος....πρέπει να είσαι έτοιμος σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις και συναισθηματικά για να το ληξεις και να πας παρακάτω.

----------


## Dem999

Δεν ήξερα ότι το έχεις περάσει κ εσύ. Απλά μπορεί εσύ να ήσουν και πιο δυνατή από εμένα

----------


## Deleted-13072020a

> Όποιος είναι έξω από τον χορό πολλά τραγούδια λέει. Επίσης αν ο ίδιος δε σεβοταν τη σχέση του που ήταν και δική του σχέση, γιατί έπρεπε να τον νουθετησω εγώ;


Τι στοίχημα πας ότι αν του έλεγες εσύ Όχι...αυτος πάλι άπιστος θα ήταν...

Δεν φταίει μόνο αυτή που λέει το ναι στο κέρατο φταίει αυτός που το επιδιώκει στη ζωή του.αν δεν ήσουν εσύ θα ήταν κάποιες άλλες η κάποια αλλη

----------


## Dem999

Ναι που υπήρχαν ήδη κιολας

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Εν συντομία θα σου πω ότι γνώρισα ενα παλικάρι απο κοινή παρεα...βγαιναμε μαζί περιπου 3 μήνες εγω τρελα ερωτευμένη...καποια φαση παιρνω μήνυμα απο εναν άγνωστο αριθμό,ηταν η κοπελα του.Με μεγαλη ψυχραιμια τη συνάντησα της εξηγησα οτι δεν ειχα ιδεα για την υπαρξη της της έδειξα μηνύματα που πιστοποιούσαν οσα ειπα και δεν ξαναεμφανιστηκα στη ζωή του.Αυτος τώρα εχει χωρίσει και ακομα στελνει αλλα μια φορα απιστος πάντα απιστος.Δε ξερω αν ήταν θέμα δυναμης ή αυτοεκτίμησης.Δε μοιράζομαι τους ερωτικούς μου συντρόφους..δεν ειναι παιχνιδια...


> Δεν ήξερα ότι το έχεις περάσει κ εσύ. Απλά μπορεί εσύ να ήσουν και πιο δυνατή από εμένα

----------


## Dem999

Ελπίζω πραγματικά να το έχεις ξεπεράσει.... Μπράβο σου που το χειρίστηκες τόσο καλα

----------


## ntinti

> Όποιος είναι έξω από τον χορό πολλά τραγούδια λέει. Επίσης αν ο ίδιος δε σεβοταν τη σχέση του που ήταν και δική του σχέση, γιατί έπρεπε να τον νουθετησω εγώ;


Και πολλά τραγούδια λένε και χορεύουν σε οποίο ρυθμό τους χτυπάει το ντέφι προκειμένου να τον έχουν στα ποδια τους....

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Με ολο αυτό που έγινε ξενέρωσα ευτυχώς κατευθειαν και δεν τον ξαναειδα ποτε πονηρα αυτος μέχρι και τωρα στέλνει για να τα ξαναβρούμε.Φυγε πριν δεθεις χειροτερα.Μη περιμένεις να φτιάξουν τα πραγματα.μονο χειροτερα μπορουν να γίνουν


> Ελπίζω πραγματικά να το έχεις ξεπεράσει.... Μπράβο σου που το χειρίστηκες τόσο καλα

----------


## Dem999

Σε αυτό έχεις δικιο...

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Και στη τελικη οκ δε ια ειναι ευκολο στην αρχη αλλα τα παντα γιατρευει ο χρονος... Σπαταλάς χρονο σε ενα ανθρωπο που δε μπορείς να επενδυσεις συναισθηματικά..και ισως χανεις την ευκαιρία να γνωρίσεις κατι πραγματικα αξιόλογο


> Σε αυτό έχεις δικιο...

----------


## Dem999

Χαχαχα συμβαίνουν και αυτα

----------


## Deleted-13072020a

> Εν συντομία θα σου πω ότι γνώρισα ενα παλικάρι απο κοινή παρεα...βγαιναμε μαζί περιπου 3 μήνες εγω τρελα ερωτευμένη...καποια φαση παιρνω μήνυμα απο εναν άγνωστο αριθμό,ηταν η κοπελα του.Με μεγαλη ψυχραιμια τη συνάντησα της εξηγησα οτι δεν ειχα ιδεα για την υπαρξη της της έδειξα μηνύματα που πιστοποιούσαν οσα ειπα και δεν ξαναεμφανιστηκα στη ζωή του.Αυτος τώρα εχει χωρίσει και ακομα στελνει αλλα μια φορα απιστος πάντα απιστος.Δε ξερω αν ήταν θέμα δυναμης ή αυτοεκτίμησης.Δε μοιράζομαι τους ερωτικούς μου συντρόφους..δεν ειναι παιχνιδια...


Οχι ήταν θέμα εγωισμού ....δεν ανεχτηκες να είσαι εσύ η καβατζα....απο εγωισμό.....!!. οχι απαραίτητα από αλτρουισμό και από κώδικα ηθικής .....προς την άλλη γυναικα. Σιγά μην ήσουν και σε θέση να τη συμπονεσεις τη κακομοίρα όταν το έμαθες. Και της έκανες και χώρο να της αφήσεις το πεδίο ελεύθερο για να ζήσει καλά με τον γκόμενο σου... Απλά το εγώ σου αντέδρασε.....και έφυγες 

Η κοπέλα στο θέμα αρκέστηκε να τον μοιράζεται έστω και έτσι....λαθος της βέβαια

----------


## Dem999

Ναι είδες τι έγραψα στην ιστορία. Έκανα μια προσπαθεια και με το που γύρισε αυτός που τον είχα διώξει εγώ γύρισα αμεσως εκεί και το άλλο παιδί ίσως άξιζε περισσότερο και τον πληγωσ κιόλας

----------


## Dem999

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι τον πάτησα πλήρως τον εγωισμό μου

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Θα μπορούσα απλα να αδιαφόρησω και να μην τη συναντήσω καν.εγω τη συναντησα γιατί δεν ειχα κατι να κρυψω και ήθελα να βγω καθαρη απο την ιστορία οπως κ εγινε.προφανως και απο θεμα εγωισμού δε θα ηθελα να ειμαι η καβατζα κανενός αλλα και συναισθήματα να μην ειχα ποτε δ θα έπαιρνα αντρα αλλης κοπελας.Δε μου κανει κουκου πως το λενε.Στον ερωτα δε μοιράζομαι.


> Οχι ήταν θέμα εγωισμού ....δεν ανεχτηκες να είσαι εσύ η καβατζα....απο εγωισμό.....!!. οχι απαραίτητα από αλτρουισμό και από κώδικα ηθικής .....προς την άλλη γυναικα. Σιγά μην ήσουν και σε θέση να τη συμπονεσεις τη κακομοίρα όταν το έμαθες. Και της έκανες και χώρο να της αφήσεις το πεδίο ελεύθερο για να ζήσει καλά με τον γκόμενο σου... Απλά το εγώ σου αντέδρασε.....και έφυγες 
> 
> Η κοπέλα στο θέμα αρκέστηκε να τον μοιράζεται έστω και έτσι....λαθος της βέβαια

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Ναι το διαβασα για αυτό στα λεω.Δε στα λεω με κακη προθεση ασχετα αν ημουν παραπάνω αυστηρη.σου μιλαω όπως θα μιλούσα και σε μια φιλη να σε ταρακουνησω.Μην αφηνεις καλά παιδιά να φεύγουν και εσυ να μένεις μπουκάλα με το καθαρμα


> Ναι είδες τι έγραψα στην ιστορία. Έκανα μια προσπαθεια και με το που γύρισε αυτός που τον είχα διώξει εγώ γύρισα αμεσως εκεί και το άλλο παιδί ίσως άξιζε περισσότερο και τον πληγωσ κιόλας

----------


## Dem999

Χωρίς να θέλω να γίνω μετρητής συναισθημάτων, ίσως δεν ένιωσες και όσα εγώ, να τον σκέφτεσαι συνέχεια και να είσαι διατεθειμένη να κάνεις τα πάντα

----------


## Dem999

Αλίμονο το κατάλαβα εκ των υστέρων ότι ίσως λόγω αφύπνισης ανέβηκαν οι τόνοι μην ανησυχείς. Θεωρώ ότι δεν είναι λύση να βρω άλλον γιατί πολύ απλά είναι άσχημο να βρίσκουμε κάποιον θέλοντας να ξεπεράσουμε τον προηγούμενο. Τον τελειώνουμε, το δουλεύουμε με τον εαυτό μας για να έχουμε οσο λιγότερα κατάλοιπα μπορούμε και επειτα προχωράμε

----------


## ntinti

> Οχι ήταν θέμα εγωισμού ....δεν ανεχτηκες να είσαι εσύ η καβατζα....απο εγωισμό.....!!. οχι απαραίτητα από αλτρουισμό και από κώδικα ηθικής .....προς την άλλη γυναικα. Σιγά μην ήσουν και σε θέση να τη συμπονεσεις τη κακομοίρα όταν το έμαθες. Και της έκανες και χώρο να της αφήσεις το πεδίο ελεύθερο για να ζήσει καλά με τον γκόμενο σου... Απλά το εγώ σου αντέδρασε.....και έφυγες 
> 
> Η κοπέλα στο θέμα αρκέστηκε να τον μοιράζεται έστω και έτσι....λαθος της βέβαια


Είδες ρε συ τι ψυχή μερικές....
Πίνουν καφεδάκι με την άλλη μαζί και ανταλλάζουν και απόψεις ......τι άλλο θα ακούσουμε ....
Φαντασία μου πλανεύτρα είσαι η πιο μεγάλη ψεύτρα αυτό έχω να πω εγώ ....

Άντε καλό βράδυ κορίτσια μου !!!

Και καλό μας μήνα !!!!

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Ειμασταν 3 μήνες αυτοκόλλητοι.... είχε φύγει απο το σπίτι και σχεδον συγκατοικουσαμε σε ενα κοινο μας φιλο περασαμε πολυ ομορφα μαζί και ειχαμε πει και οι δύο οτι την ειχαμε πατησει αλλα ρ ε φιλε ειχε άλλη.αυτοματα καταργούσε οτι ωραιο είχαμε χτισει Κορόιδευε και εμενα και την κοπελα η οποία δεν έφταιγε σε κατι αλλα ούτε εγώ.κατσε και σκεψου λίγο σοβαρά τι προοπτικές εχει η δική σου ιστορία να εξελιχθει σ κάτι ομορφο.....μηδαμινες οι πιθανοτητες


> Χωρίς να θέλω να γίνω μετρητής συναισθημάτων, ίσως δεν ένιωσες και όσα εγώ, να τον σκέφτεσαι συνέχεια και να είσαι διατεθειμένη να κάνεις τα πάντα

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Ήπιαμε όντως καφε και μάλιστα σπίτι μου γιατί εμενε μερικα στενα πιο πανω.Δε γίναμε και κολλητες απλα ηθελε να δει τα μηνύματα που μου εστειλε ο δικος της τα οποια ήταν απειρα και απλα της τα εδειξα.Της ειπα οτι δε θα τον ξαναδω και αν θελει να του δώσει ευκαιρια εγω εμποδιο δε θα ειμαι ξανα και ετσι και έγινε.τωρα το πιστεύεις δε το πιστεύεις μου περνάει και λίγο αδιαφορο


> Είδες ρε συ τι ψυχή μερικές....
> Πίνουν καφεδάκι με την άλλη μαζί και ανταλλάζουν και απόψεις ......τι άλλο θα ακούσουμε ....
> Φαντασία μου πλανεύτρα είσαι η πιο μεγάλη ψεύτρα αυτό έχω να πω εγώ ....
> 
> Άντε καλό βράδυ κορίτσια μου !!!
> 
> Και καλό μας μήνα !!!!

----------


## Dem999

Μπορεί να μην ξέρω, αλλά μήπως ήταν απλά μπερδεμένος και δεν περίμενε ενω είναι σε σχέση να ερωτευτεί ξανά άλλη; Νομίζω είναι άλλη περίπτωση απ τον δικό μου

----------


## Dem999

Αα καλό μήναα

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Δεν ξέρω τι εμπειρίες εχεις γι αυτό ητςν λάθος μου που στην είπα τοσο οποτε θα ζητήσω συγγνώμη.Επειδη εχω περασει παρομοια κατασταση τα πράγματα δε θα διορθωθούν ποτε...θα εισαι παντα μια απο τις καβατζες και κάποια στιγμή δε θς το αντέξεις ουτε εσυ...και καλο μήνα :Ρ .


> Μπορεί να μην ξέρω, αλλά μήπως ήταν απλά μπερδεμένος και δεν περίμενε ενω είναι σε σχέση να ερωτευτεί ξανά άλλη; Νομίζω είναι άλλη περίπτωση απ τον δικό μου

----------


## Dem999

Ναι στη δική σου κατάσταση αναφέρομαι όχι στη δική μου. Ο δικός σου λέω μήπως ερωτεύτηκε εσένα ενώ ήταν με άλλη και δεν ήξερε πως να το χειριστεί

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Το καλύτερο δεν σου ειπα.Η ίδια η γυναίκα του μου είπε οτι ειναι ερωτευμένος μαζι μου και οτι δεν ειμαι περιπέτεια σαν τις αλλες που είχε...εγω καραφλιασα που ειχε κ αλλες ποτε σκατά προλάβαινε ρε φιλε να μας εχει όλες;ολη μερα μαζι ειμασταν.. 


> Ναι στη δική σου κατάσταση αναφέρομαι όχι στη δική μου. Ο δικός σου λέω μήπως ερωτεύτηκε εσένα ενώ ήταν με άλλη και δεν ήξερε πως να το χειριστεί

----------


## Dem999

A μπορεί να εννοούσε που είχε στο παρελθόν όχι ταυτόχρονα
Γι αυτό ήθελε να σε συναντήσει εκείνη, γιατί φοβήθηκε μη δεθεί αυτός συναισθηματικα. Το απλο σεξ μπορεί να το κατάπινε όπως τα άλλα

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Οχι δε καταλαβες ειχε κ αλλες παραλληλα ενώ υποτίθεται ότι ήταν ερωτευμενος μαζι μου....Μας ηθελε πολλές και στο τελος μας εχασε ολες.


> A μπορεί να εννοούσε που είχε στο παρελθόν όχι ταυτόχρονα
> Γι αυτό ήθελε να σε συναντήσει εκείνη, γιατί φοβήθηκε μη δεθεί αυτός συναισθηματικα. Το απλο σεξ μπορεί να το κατάπινε όπως τα άλλα

----------


## Dem999

Σαν τον δικό μου... Από ένα σημείο και πέρα τους γίνεται εμμονή

----------


## ntinti

> Ήπιαμε όντως καφε και μάλιστα σπίτι μου γιατί εμενε μερικα στενα πιο πανω.Δε γίναμε και κολλητες απλα ηθελε να δει τα μηνύματα που μου εστειλε ο δικος της τα οποια ήταν απειρα και απλα της τα εδειξα.Της ειπα οτι δε θα τον ξαναδω και αν θελει να του δώσει ευκαιρια εγω εμποδιο δε θα ειμαι ξανα και ετσι και έγινε.τωρα το πιστεύεις δε το πιστεύεις μου περνάει και λίγο αδιαφορο


Σου είχα κάνει μια ερωτησει πριν μέρες αλλά δεν απάντησες ποτέ...

Στην ξανακάνω και τώρα γιατί πραγματικα απορώ και το κλείνω εδώ γιατί εδώ μιλάμε για πραγματικά γεγονότα ....

Δεν έχεις αφεισει ιστορία για ιστορία που να μην έχεις πει ότι την έχεις περάσει και εσύ με γκόμενο ....έχεις τόσες προτάσεις αλλά εσύ τους έχεις στείλει όλους ....Σου στέλνουν συνέχεια μηνύματα οι άντρες αλλά εσύ α διαφορεις.
Όπως λες εισαι εμφανισιμη και δεν έχω κανένα λόγο απόλυτος να σε αμφισβητήσω....

Πες μου σε παρακαλω πως γίνεται μετά από όλους αυτούς τους άντρες που στην κυριολεξία τους έχεις κάψει την καρδιά να είσαι μόνη σου ?
Πόσο υψηλά στάνταρ έχεις πια και δεν μπορεί να βρεθεί αυτός ο ένας μετά από τόσους άντρες που μας λες ότι είχες στη ζωή σου?

----------


## Dem999

Εγώ δεν τα ξέρω αυτά, χθες μπήκα στην παρέα

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Χαιρομαι που ρωτας.χωρισα πριν 3 μήνες απο εναν δεσμο που κράτησε ενα χρόνο.καποια μελη του φορουμ που μιλούσε γνωρίζουν και λεπτομέρειες καθώς δεν εχω κατι να κρύψω.Εχω πολύ υψηλα στανταρ και εχω ζησει μια εντονη ερωτικη ζωη οποτε ειναι λογικό να έχω μερικες κοινές ιστοριες αν και δε θυμάμαι να εχω σχολιασει κ αλλου περι κοινής εμπειριας.αν θυμάσαι εσυ καποιο θεμα θύμησε το μου.θα χαρω να το αναλύσουμε.


> Σου είχα κάνει μια ερωτησει πριν μέρες αλλά δεν απάντησες ποτέ...
> 
> Στην ξανακάνω και τώρα γιατί πραγματικα απορώ και το κλείνω εδώ γιατί εδώ μιλάμε για πραγματικά γεγονότα ....
> 
> Δεν έχεις αφεισει ιστορία για ιστορία που να μην έχεις πει ότι την έχεις περάσει και εσύ με γκόμενο ....έχεις τόσες προτάσεις αλλά εσύ τους έχεις στείλει όλους ....Σου στέλνουν συνέχεια μηνύματα οι άντρες αλλά εσύ α διαφορεις.
> Όπως λες εισαι εμφανισιμη και δεν έχω κανένα λόγο απόλυτος να σε αμφισβητήσω....
> 
> Πες μου σε παρακαλω πως γίνεται μετά από όλους αυτούς τους άντρες που στην κυριολεξία τους έχεις κάψει την καρδιά να είσαι μόνη σου ?
> Πόσο υψηλά στάνταρ έχεις πια και δεν μπορεί να βρεθεί αυτός ο ένας μετά από τόσους άντρες που μας λες ότι είχες στη ζωή σου?

----------


## Dem999

Ήταν επώδυνος χωρισμός;

----------


## ntinti

> Χαιρομαι που ρωτας.χωρισα πριν 3 μήνες απο εναν δεσμο που κράτησε ενα χρόνο.καποια μελη του φορουμ που μιλούσε γνωρίζουν και λεπτομέρειες καθώς δεν εχω κατι να κρύψω.Εχω πολύ υψηλα στανταρ και εχω ζησει μια εντονη ερωτικη ζωη οποτε ειναι λογικό να έχω μερικες κοινές ιστοριες αν και δε θυμάμαι να εχω σχολιασει κ αλλου περι κοινής εμπειριας.αν θυμάσαι εσυ καποιο θεμα θύμησε το μου.θα χαρω να το αναλύσουμε.


Μάλιστα ....
Δεν χρειάζεται να μπω σε καμία διαδικασία να ρωτήσω κανένα μέλος....αν διαβάσει καποιος τα μήνυματα σου καταλαβαίνει ....

Κάνε εσύ μια αναζητηση πριν καμία εβδομάδα αν θυμάμαι καλά και θα δεις ....άλλωστε τα γραπτά μένουν ...

Καλό υπόλοιπο και σου εύχομαι πραγματικά να τον βρεις επιτέλους και να σταματήσεις να ταλαιπωρεις γλυκά τον αντρικό πληθυσμό που βρίσκεται στο διάβα σου!

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Ακόμα τον κλαίω.Αλλα έπρεπε να χωρίσουμε γιατί είχε γίνει τοξική η σχέση μας τελείως...Θα ηθελα να κρατούσαμε μια τυπική επαφη αλλα ειμαι πολυ ερωτευμένη ακόμα και δεν μπορώ να του μιλήσω φιλικά. Κάνω προσπάθειες να τον ξεπεράσω βγαίνοντας με άλλους και κάνω μια τρυπα στο νερο


> Ήταν επώδυνος χωρισμός;

----------


## Dem999

Λυπάμαι πολύ.. Πάντως εγώ είχα καταλάβεις ότι μέσα σου είσαι πληγωμένη γενικά... Γιατί χωρίσατε αν επιτρέπεται;

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Ακομα και κοινη ιστορία να ειχα δε καταλαβαινω γιατί να μπω στη διαδικασία να τα διαβάσω.31ειμαι έχω ευτυχώς πολλες εμπειρίες στις σχέσεις.Τωρα αν μερικές ειναι κοινές με μέλη απο δω ακόμα καλύτερα για να αλλαζουμε κ απόψεις εχοντας βιωσει μια ίδια κατάσταση.Σε ευχαριστω για την ευχή αλλα είναι απο δύσκολο ως ακατόρθωτο γιατι δυστυχώς είμαι ακομα κολλημενη


> Μάλιστα ....
> Δεν χρειάζεται να μπω σε καμία διαδικασία να ρωτήσω κανένα μέλος....αν διαβάσει καποιος τα μήνυματα σου καταλαβαίνει ....
> 
> Κάνε εσύ μια αναζητηση πριν καμία εβδομάδα αν θυμάμαι καλά και θα δεις ....άλλωστε τα γραπτά μένουν ...
> 
> Καλό υπόλοιπο και σου εύχομαι πραγματικά να τον βρεις επιτέλους και να σταματήσεις να ταλαιπωρεις γλυκά τον αντρικό πληθυσμό που βρίσκεται στο διάβα σου!

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Ηταν μοναχοπαιδι και η μητερα του χωρις αντρα και αλλους συγγενεις.Χωνοταν συνέχεια στα προσωπικα μας και δε με συμπαθούσε και ιδιαιτερα και το εδειχνε με τον τροπο της.καποια στιγμή αποφασισα οτι ήταν πολυ τοξικό όλο αυτό για μενα και ήθελα να επικεντρωθώ σε μενα και σε ενα προβλημα υγείας που μου προέκυψε και αποφασισα να τον κοψω μαχαιρι οπως και εκανα..


> Λυπάμαι πολύ.. Πάντως εγώ είχα καταλάβεις ότι μέσα σου είσαι πληγωμένη γενικά... Γιατί χωρίσατε αν επιτρέπεται;

----------


## george1520

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί υπάρχει ειρωνεία από κάποια μέλη για την γνώμη κάποιου άλλου. Ο κάθε άνθρωπος χειρίζεται μια κατάσταση με τον δικό του τρόπο, είναι άσχημο δύο αλλά μέλη να σχολιάζουν αυτόν τον τροπο με ειρωνεία.

Δεν είναι θέμα ηθικό αν θα μείνεις σε μια σχέση που ήδη ξέρεις τι συμβαίνει αλλά είναι καλό όταν αποφασίζεις να μοιράσεις τις ευθυνες να πάρεις αυτές που σου αναλογούν. Το γεγονός ότι ήξερες όλα αυτά και τα αντεχες, αυτό από μόνο του λέει πολλά. Ίσως να χρειάζεται να το δεις αυτό με κάποιον ψυχολόγο. 
Τώρα αν εσύ θεωρείς λογικό να ρίχνουμε όλο το βάρος και τις ευθυνες στον άλλον και να νιώθεις ωραία που υπάρχουν ακόμη δύο άτομα που κάνουν το ίδιο και μιλάνε με τόσο θυμο (ίσως πέρασαν τα ίδια και έχουν απωθημένα), σεβαστό. 
Σε αυτό που συμφωνούμε όλοι και αυτό κράτησε είναι να χωρίσεις γιατί δεν σου αξίζει ολο αυτό. Σε κανένα άνθρωπο δεν αξίζει.

----------


## Sonia

> Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί υπάρχει ειρωνεία από κάποια μέλη για την γνώμη κάποιου άλλου. Ο κάθε άνθρωπος χειρίζεται μια κατάσταση με τον δικό του τρόπο, είναι άσχημο δύο αλλά μέλη να σχολιάζουν αυτόν τον τροπο με ειρωνεία.
> 
> Δεν είναι θέμα ηθικό αν θα μείνεις σε μια σχέση που ήδη ξέρεις τι συμβαίνει αλλά είναι καλό όταν αποφασίζεις να μοιράσεις τις ευθυνες να πάρεις αυτές που σου αναλογούν. Το γεγονός ότι ήξερες όλα αυτά και τα αντεχες, αυτό από μόνο του λέει πολλά. Ίσως να χρειάζεται να το δεις αυτό με κάποιον ψυχολόγο. 
> Τώρα αν εσύ θεωρείς λογικό να ρίχνουμε όλο το βάρος και τις ευθυνες στον άλλον και να νιώθεις ωραία που υπάρχουν ακόμη δύο άτομα που κάνουν το ίδιο και μιλάνε με τόσο θυμο (ίσως πέρασαν τα ίδια και έχουν απωθημένα), σεβαστό. 
> Σε αυτό που συμφωνούμε όλοι και αυτό κράτησε είναι να χωρίσεις γιατί δεν σου αξίζει ολο αυτό. Σε κανένα άνθρωπο δεν αξίζει.


Ακριβώς αυτό. Ζούμε εποχή που ανεβαίνει ο άλλος στη γέφυρα του τραίνου, αράζει στις ράγες να βγάλει selfie, ακούει από χιλιόμετρα το τραίνο να πλησιάζει, το βλέπει να έρχεται, το τραίνο τον πατάει και μετά η οικογένειά του κάνει μύνηση στο κράτος που δεν είχε σήμανση πάνω στη γέφυρα, στον μηχανοδηγό που δεν σταμάτησε, στην εταιρία κατασκευής του τραίνου που δεν είχε αισθητήρες και σύστημα αυτόματης ακινητοποίησης του τραίνου αν βρεθεί κάποιος μπροστά του και φυσικά κάνουν και ήρωα τον νεκρό, Τι αγνός και καλός ήταν και τι πιο ανθρώπινο να θέλει να βγάλει μία καλλιτεχνική φωτογραφία...

Αίσθηση προσωπικής ευθύνης μηδέν. Στα πάντα πρέπει να φταίνε οι άλλοι και να χαϊδεύουμε τα αυτιά του καθενός, να σταθούμε στο μερίδιο ευθύνης που του αναλογεί, ποτέ!

----------


## Deleted-13072020a

> Θα μπορούσα απλα να αδιαφόρησω και να μην τη συναντήσω καν.εγω τη συναντησα γιατί δεν ειχα κατι να κρυψω και ήθελα να βγω καθαρη απο την ιστορία οπως κ εγινε.προφανως και απο θεμα εγωισμού δε θα ηθελα να ειμαι η καβατζα κανενός αλλα και συναισθήματα να μην ειχα ποτε δ θα έπαιρνα αντρα αλλης κοπελας.Δε μου κανει κουκου πως το λενε.Στον ερωτα δε μοιράζομαι.


Ναι κατάλαβα τι λες αλλα από θέμα δικό σου αυτό λέω όχι απαραίτητα από ηθική.....γιατι εσύ δεν γουστάρεις να έρχεσαι δεύτερη και να σε χρησιμοποιεί κάποιος για να περάσει καλά

----------


## Remedy

> Ναι κατάλαβα τι λες αλλα από θέμα δικό σου αυτό λέω όχι απαραίτητα από ηθική.....γιατι εσύ δεν γουστάρεις να έρχεσαι δεύτερη και να σε χρησιμοποιεί κάποιος για να περάσει καλά


εκτος αυτου, αλλο πραγμα ο παντρεμενος κι αλλο αυτος που εχει μια σχεση.
απ οτι λεει η νοσηρη, ο τυπος που γνωρισε ηταν παντρεμενος. επομενως οχι μονο δεν γνωριζε οτι ειχε αλλη και αλλες, αλλα της εκρυψε και τον γαμο του. παει πολυ μακρια η βαλιτσα..
αν απλα εχει μια σχεση, τα πραγματα ειναι πολυ απλα σε περιπτωση που δεν σε κοροιδευει.
σου λεει "ξερεις εχω μια σχεση, αλλα χωριζω ΤΩΡΑ και θα ειμαστε μαζι" . συμβαινουν αυτα. δεν υπογραψαμε και συμβολαιο με ρητρα εκατομμυριων.
απο τηνσ τιγμη που δεν χωριζει αμεσα αλλα σου λεει για τα ψυχολογικα του ζορια και το ποσο αναγκη εχει 10 ξεπετες παραλληλα με την σταθερη του σχεση, ειναι απλα δουλεμα. και φυσικα δεν ειναιτυχαιο που ειναι μικρη η κοπελα. δεν θα ετρωγε μια πιο εμπειρη τοσο ευκολα τετοιου ειδους δουλεμα.

----------


## Deleted-13072020a

> Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί υπάρχει ειρωνεία από κάποια μέλη για την γνώμη κάποιου άλλου. Ο κάθε άνθρωπος χειρίζεται μια κατάσταση με τον δικό του τρόπο, είναι άσχημο δύο αλλά μέλη να σχολιάζουν αυτόν τον τροπο με ειρωνεία.
> 
> Δεν είναι θέμα ηθικό αν θα μείνεις σε μια σχέση που ήδη ξέρεις τι συμβαίνει αλλά είναι καλό όταν αποφασίζεις να μοιράσεις τις ευθυνες να πάρεις αυτές που σου αναλογούν. Το γεγονός ότι ήξερες όλα αυτά και τα αντεχες, αυτό από μόνο του λέει πολλά. Ίσως να χρειάζεται να το δεις αυτό με κάποιον ψυχολόγο. 
> Τώρα αν εσύ θεωρείς λογικό να ρίχνουμε όλο το βάρος και τις ευθυνες στον άλλον και να νιώθεις ωραία που υπάρχουν ακόμη δύο άτομα που κάνουν το ίδιο και μιλάνε με τόσο θυμο (ίσως πέρασαν τα ίδια και έχουν απωθημένα), σεβαστό. 
> Σε αυτό που συμφωνούμε όλοι και αυτό κράτησε είναι να χωρίσεις γιατί δεν σου αξίζει ολο αυτό. Σε κανένα άνθρωπο δεν αξίζει.


Με συγχωρείς πολύ αλλά αν αναφέρεσαι και σε μενα δεν εχω κανέναν απωθημένο.ούτε μου συνέβη κατι τέτοιο.
Σύμφωνα με την λογική μου σε αυτή τη περίπτωση και οι δύο έχουν το φταιξιμο αλλά αυτός που φταιει είναι αυτός που παίζει με την λογική του και όχι αυτός που τον παρασύρει το συναίσθημα. Έχω επιχειρηματολογησει κιόλας για την άποψη μου. Πέσατε να φατε μια κοπέλα επειδή έκανε ένα λάθος που συνέχισε την σχέση που είχε δημιουργήσει από πριν με έναν μαλακα που της το έπαιζε ιππότης. Ήξερε τι συμβαίνει ήξερε τι έκανε λάθος. Όμως όταν έχεις συναισθήματα πρέπει να είσαι και έτοιμος συναισθηματικά για να αποχωρήσεις κάποια στιγμή. Αυτό τη καθυστέρησε μάλλον,ότι τώρα είναι έτοιμη να αποχωρήσει και να κόψει από αυτό. Το να βγαίνουν και να λένε ντροπή του γυναικείου φυλου κάποιοι που μιλάνε εντελώς υποτιμητικά για το αντρικό φύλο και "ψαρεύουν γκόμενους από το ίντερνετ" και το περηφανεύονται κιόλας.... όταν το λένε αυτο με μισανδρισμο και αναφέρονται στους άντρες λες και είναι αντικείμενα γενικότερα. Και υπάρχουν και άντρες που υποστηρίζουν τέτοια άτομα και τη γνώμη που έχουν για το φύλο τους...ειναι απλά λυπηρό. 

Δεν τίθεται κανένα θέμα απωθημένου τίθεται θέμα κοινής λογικής. Ούτε και εγώ θα έμπαινασε ένα ζευγάρι αναμεσα όμως και τα λάθη είναι για τους ανθρώπους. Τεσπα νομίζω ότι η λογική έχει ξεφύγει σε αυτο το θέμα και κάποιοι χωρίζονται σε "στρατοπαιδα" λόγω συμπαθειων. 

Εγώ είμαι πάντα αντικειμενική στην άποψη μου και δεν επηρεάζομαι από συμπάθειες....

----------


## Remedy

κατα τα αλλα συμφωνω απολυτα με γιωργο και σονια.
φυσικα και δεν θα της κρεμασουμε κουδουνια της κοπελας, ολοι εχουμε κανει λαθη. αλλα το να κανει οτι δεν βλεπει τον ελεφαντα στο δωματιο, και να δικαιολογει τον εαυτο της, μονο στα ιδια λαθη θα την οδηγησει.
ευθυνες υπαρχουν και απο την δικη της μερια.
εκεινος ευθυνεται μονος του, στο διαστημα που της εκρυβε την σχεση του.
που ηταν πολυ μικρο τελικα. δεν ξερω κι αν τον ρωτησε καν αν ειναι ελευθερος τις 2 αυτες φορες.
αν θυμηθουμε την διηγηση, εκαναν μονο δυο συναντησεις, στην πρωτη δεν εγινε σεξ, αυτος απομακρυνθηκε, βρεθηκαν τυχαια, εκαναν κι αλλη συναντηση με σεξ, κι εκεινος της το επαιξε βαρυ πεπονι παιδια... της ειπε να τμην τηλεφωνει γιατι ενοχλει. δεν την παραμυθιασε.
ειπε ξεκαθαρα οτι μπορει να ειναι με αλλες, γιαυτο να μην τηλεφωνει. δεν το επαιξε ερωτευμενος. . δεν τον τσακωσε με την κοπελα του. στην ουσια μονος του το ειπε, οταν εκεινη του ζητουσε και τον λογο, γιατι να μην τον παιρνει ελευθερα τηλεφωνο.
επομενως 2 φορες βρεθηκαν, καμια αποπειρα δεν εκανε να την παραμυθιασει, ισα ισα που την απεφευγε (εξαφανισεις και απαγορευση τηλεφωνων) και ΜΕΤΑ, αφου ξαναεξαφανιστηκε, επανηρθε, αρχισε να την διεκδικει, εχοντας ομως ξεκαθαρισει οτι και η σ χεση του ισχυει, και σοβαρευει καθως συζουν, και αλλες παραλληλα υπαρχουν. και η κοπελα παρεμεινε.
ε, μη μου πειτε οτι φταιει αυτος.
αυτος φταιει απεναντι στην κοπελα του. γιατην ζημια που γινεται στην ζωη της, φταιει η κοπελα. τα ηεξρε ολα απο πολυ αρχη. οταν λεμε "ολα" εννοουμε οτι ηταν και δεσμευμενος και μουρνταρης.

----------


## george1520

Λόγω συμπαθειων; οποίος δηλαδή υποστηρίζει μια άποψη είναι καθαρά από συμπάθεια ενώ εσύ είσαι αντικειμενική; Ενδιαφέρον! Για ξανά διάβασε τι έγραψα. Δεν πήρα θέση. Είπα την άποψη μου για την λέξη "ηθικη" που ειπώθηκε και είπα την άποψη μου για την ειρωνεία που παίχτηκε ανάμεσα σας.
Το τι κάνει ένας μέλος στην προσωπική του ζωή δεν πέφτει λόγο σε κανένα μας.. Αν θες να σχολιάσεις την άποψη του τότε ναι αλλά όχι την ζωή του.
Όπως η νοσηρή έκανε επίθεση και μίλησε για τις γυναίκες έτσι, το ίδιο έκανες εσύ πιο πάνω για τους άντρες..
Και θα ξαναπώ αυτό που ακριβώς που εννοούσα γιατί μάλλον δεν κατάλαβες. Φταίει αυτός όσο το άτομο δεν ξέρει τι συμβαίνει, όταν μάθει και μένει σε μια κατάσταση τότε φταιει κι αυτή. Όσο για την λέξη ηθική είπα πως δεν έχει καμία θέση στην συζήτηση γιατί εδώ το θέμα δεν είναι ηθικό αλλά είναι θέμα αξιοπρέπειας και εγωισμού.

----------


## Deleted-13072020a

> Ηταν μοναχοπαιδι και η μητερα του χωρις αντρα και αλλους συγγενεις.Χωνοταν συνέχεια στα προσωπικα μας και δε με συμπαθούσε και ιδιαιτερα και το εδειχνε με τον τροπο της.καποια στιγμή αποφασισα οτι ήταν πολυ τοξικό όλο αυτό για μενα και ήθελα να επικεντρωθώ σε μενα και σε ενα προβλημα υγείας που μου προέκυψε και αποφασισα να τον κοψω μαχαιρι οπως και εκανα..


Άκουσε με κοπελιά.....

Καταρχάς ούτε σε ξέρω ούτε μου έχεις κάνει κάτι..... για αυτό η γνώμη μου θα είναι αντικειμενικη και αμερόληπτη. 

Σε έχουμε δει κατά καιρούς να σχολιάζεις το αντρικό φύλο με πολύ άσχημο τρόπο, να προσπαθείς να το παίζεις οτι βλέπεις τους άντρες σαν αντικείμενα. Και γενικότερα μας έχεις περιγράψει ότι στον ερωτικό τομέα πας και βγάζεις τα πολλς απωθημένα σου από άντρες που σε πλήγωσαν .....σε άντρες που δεν σου έκαναν τίποτα. Ετσι, για να εκτονωθεις.τουλαχιστον εγώ αυτό έχω εισπράξει από γραφόμενα σου. Εσύ δηλαδή που πας και καταστρέφεις τους άντρες και τους δημιουργείς να έχουν προβλήματα με τις γυναίκες....και να έχουν άσχημη γνώμη για το φύλο μας είσαι η σωστή και υπεράνω να κρίνεις το λάθος μιας κοπέλας 10 χρονιάς μικρότερης απο σένα επειδή μπήκε εν αγνοία της σε ένα ζευγάρι;

Ποιος γκόμενος σε κερατωσε και θεωρείς ότι σε μια απιστία φταίει παντα μια γυναικα;;; μιλησε μας για αυτό ....

Δεν σε κατηγορώ για αυτή τη στάση σου ίσως να έχεις πολλά απωθημένα και θυμό ίσως να έχεις και πολύ χαμηλή αυτοπεποιθηση απο σχέσεις σου που να μην ήταν πολύ ωραίες και προσπαθείς να χειριστείς τους άντρες με το τρόπο σε χειρίστηκαν αυτοί. Ότι και να είναι..... παραθέτω απλως τη γνώμη μου ....γιατι το θεώρησα πολύ άκομψο όλο αυτό που έγινε αν και το ότι της ζήτησες συγνωμη είναι πιο τιμητικό αλλα και πάλι δεν αναιρεί αυτό που βγάζεις ότι είσαι στιε ερωτικές σου σχέσεις για να σου δίνει το δικαίωμα να μιλάς και να κρίνεις έτσι αλόγιστα

----------


## Deleted-13072020a

> Λόγω συμπαθειων; οποίος δηλαδή υποστηρίζει μια άποψη είναι καθαρά από συμπάθεια ενώ εσύ είσαι αντικειμενική; Ενδιαφέρον! Για ξανά διάβασε τι έγραψα. Δεν πήρα θέση. Είπα την άποψη μου για την λέξη "ηθικη" που ειπώθηκε και είπα την άποψη μου για την ειρωνεία που παίχτηκε ανάμεσα σας.
> Το τι κάνει ένας μέλος στην προσωπική του ζωή δεν πέφτει λόγο σε κανένα μας.. Αν θες να σχολιάσεις την άποψη του τότε ναι αλλά όχι την ζωή του.
> Όπως η νοσηρή έκανε επίθεση και μίλησε για τις γυναίκες έτσι, το ίδιο έκανες εσύ πιο πάνω για τους άντρες..
> Και θα ξαναπώ αυτό που ακριβώς που εννοούσα γιατί μάλλον δεν κατάλαβες. Φταίει αυτός όσο το άτομο δεν ξέρει τι συμβαίνει, όταν μάθει και μένει σε μια κατάσταση τότε φταιει κι αυτή. Όσο για την λέξη ηθική είπα πως δεν έχει καμία θέση στην συζήτηση γιατί εδώ το θέμα δεν είναι ηθικό αλλά είναι θέμα αξιοπρέπειας και εγωισμού.


Δεν μίλησα άσχημα για τους άντρες είπα ότι όταν υπάρχουν τρίγωνα φταίνε πάντα οι δύο που συνωμοτούν ....αλλα παραπανω αυτός που δεν σέβεται τη σχέση του και δίνει χώρο σε άλλα άτομα να εισβάλουν....ειτε αυτό το άτομο που έχει σχέση είναι άντρας ειτε γυναικα ! Και είπα ότι ο τρόπος των αντρών για να ρίξουν μια γυναικα είναι το παραμύθι ενω αντίστοιχα για τις γυναίκες είναι το σεξαπιλ τους. Δεν είπα πουθενά τίποτα για τους άντρες. Απλά δεν μπορώ να ακούω γυναίκες να βγάζουν τελείως λαδι τους άντρες και μόλις γίνεται μια απιστία να θεωρούν οτι η αντιζηλος είναι η ******* και πρέπει να της κρεμάσουμε κουδουνια. Ενώ ο άλλος μπορεί να παίζει και να μιλάει με όποια θέλει όταν έχει σχέση και να δίνει το δικαίωμα στη καθεμία να μπαίνει στη ζωή και στη σχέση του .


Κατά τα αλλα είπα ότι πάντα ο καθένας έχει το μερίδιο ευθύνης. Δεν προσπαθω να βγάλω λάδι τη κοπέλα απλα της δίνω ελαφρυντικό λόγω απειριας και συναισθηματος. Ενώ ο άλλος μπορούσε να το σταματήσει πολύ εύκολα. Αυτά είπα αν διάβαζες καλύτερα

----------


## Deleted-13072020a

Αλλα δεν το ανέλυσες και πολυ αυτο που έγραψα ....το μόνο που σε πείραξε είναι πως απάντησα με ειρωνεία.... σε μια άλλη ειρωνεία. Και έγραψες και τη μπηχτη ότι τίθεται θέμα προσωπικου μου απωθημένου και το γράφω αυτό....εχεις σημαχτισει μια εικόνα για μένα...ενα στερεότυπο πολύ λάθος αλλά δικαίωμα σου..ααα η Μαριλέν είναι παλι και κράζει τους άντρες όπως πάντα..
Δεν είναι έτσι αλλα δεν με ενδιαφέρει να αλλάζω τη γνώμη κάποιων που που είναι λανθασμένη για μένα. Ο καθένας εκεί που ταιριάζει και ότι θεωρεί πιο κοντά στην ιδιοσυγκρασία του

----------


## george1520

> Δεν μίλησα άσχημα για τους άντρες είπα ότι όταν υπάρχουν τρίγωνα φταίνε πάντα οι δύο που συνωμοτούν ....αλλα παραπανω αυτός που δεν σέβεται τη σχέση του και δίνει χώρο σε άλλα άτομα να εισβάλουν....ειτε αυτό το άτομο που έχει σχέση είναι άντρας ειτε γυναικα ! Και είπα ότι ο τρόπος των αντρών για να ρίξουν μια γυναικα είναι το παραμύθι ενω αντίστοιχα για τις γυναίκες είναι το σεξαπιλ τους. Δεν είπα πουθενά τίποτα για τους άντρες. Απλά δεν μπορώ να ακούω γυναίκες να βγάζουν τελείως λαδι τους άντρες και μόλις γίνεται μια απιστία να θεωρούν οτι η αντιζηλος είναι η ******* και πρέπει να της κρεμάσουμε κουδουνια. Ενώ ο άλλος μπορεί να παίζει και να μιλάει με όποια θέλει όταν έχει σχέση και να δίνει το δικαίωμα στη καθεμία να μπαίνει στη ζωή και στη σχέση του .
> 
> 
> Κατά τα αλλα είπα ότι πάντα ο καθένας έχει το μερίδιο ευθύνης. Δεν προσπαθω να βγάλω λάδι τη κοπέλα απλα της δίνω ελαφρυντικό λόγω απειριας και συναισθηματος. Ενώ ο άλλος μπορούσε να το σταματήσει πολύ εύκολα. Αυτά είπα αν διάβαζες καλύτερα


Τα ίδια είπαμε πάνω κάτω αν διαβάσεις.. Αλλά στην φάση που βρίσκεται η κοπέλα δεν πρέπει να φύγει από πάνω της το μερίδιο ευθύνης που της αναλογεί γιατί αύριο θα πάθει τα ίδια. Ανάφερα κιόλας ότι είναι καλό να το συζητήσει με κάποιον ειδικό γιατί όλο αυτό δεν είναι θέμα απειρίας, ούτε θέμα συναισθημάτων. Η αξιοπρέπεια ειναι άλλη σχολή.
Αυτά από εμένα.

----------


## george1520

> Αλλα δεν το ανέλυσες και πολυ αυτο που έγραψα ....το μόνο που σε πείραξε είναι πως απάντησα με ειρωνεία.... σε μια άλλη ειρωνεία. Και έγραψες και τη μπηχτη ότι τίθεται θέμα προσωπικου μου απωθημένου και το γράφω αυτό....εχεις σημαχτισει μια εικόνα για μένα...ενα στερεότυπο πολύ λάθος αλλά δικαίωμα σου..ααα η Μαριλέν είναι παλι και κράζει τους άντρες όπως πάντα..
> Δεν είναι έτσι αλλα δεν με ενδιαφέρει να αλλάζω τη γνώμη κάποιων που που είναι λανθασμένη για μένα. Ο καθένας εκεί που ταιριάζει και ότι θεωρεί πιο κοντά στην ιδιοσυγκρασία του


Δεν μίλησα με σιγουριά.. Είπα "ισως".. Διάβασε ακριβώς τι είπα..
Δεν έχω καμία άποψη για σένα, δεν κάθισα να ασχοληθώ περισσότερο. Σου είχα πει την εικόνα που έβγαλες, μου εξηγησες και τέλος. Δεν μου πέφτει λόγος για κάτι παραπάνω.
Όσο για την ειρωνεία που λες. Άλλο σχολιάζω αυτά που λέει κάποιος κι άλλο σχολιάζω την ζωή του με τρόπο υποτιμητικό. Κι αυτό πάλι είναι άποψη μου. Αυτά. Καλή σου μέρα.

----------


## Dem999

Και εγώ η ίδια έχω πει ότι δεν είμαι άμοιρη ευθυνών. Επίσης το ότι μπορεί να πούμε πως μεγαλύτερο μερίδιο ευθύνης έχει εκείνος δε σημαίνει ότι θα πάθω τα ιδια

----------


## ntinti

Ο καθενας σχολειαζει αναλογα με το τι βγαζει ο θεματοθετης ή ο εκαστοτε συνομιλητης του....

Αν καποιος ειναι ειρωνικος,καυστικος ή οτιδήποτε αλλο να προσεχει τοτε τι εικονα βγαζει προς τα εξω βαση παντα με την δικη του "διαδικτυακι συμπεριφορα"

Εχουμε εδω μεσα απειρα δειγματα ανθρωπων οποτε και συμπεριφορων....

Οταν καποιος δεν αντεχει την κρητικη ας μην εκτιθεται....

Και κατι ακομα βγαλτε λαδι τωρα τους αντρες και ειδικα τον συγκεκριμενο να τα δουμε ολα .....

ολοι εχουμε μεριδιο ευθυνης των πραξεων μας ειδικα οταν μιλαμε με νοημων και ενηλικες ανθρωπους ...αλλος λιγοτερο και αλλος περισσοτερο...

Η ουσια ειναι μια ,οταν κανεις την βλακεια να το κομψα να εχεις και το θαρρος των πραξεων σου και να βγεις να το παραδεχτείς και οχι να ριξεις το φταιξιμο στον αλλον ....

Αυτα ...........

----------


## Deleted-13072020a

Εμένα το μόνο που με ενδιαφέρει να πω και είναι και η ουσία της θέσης που πήρα σε αυτο το θέμα, είναι πως πάντα σε τέτοιες καταστάσεις δίνω ένα παραπανω ελαφρυντικό στον άνθρωπο που πληγώθηκε από αυτή τη κατάσταση. 

Αν στη θέση της θεματοθετριας ήταν άντρας και έλεγε ότι τον παραμυθιαζε μια γυναικα και τον επαιζε στεγνα τότε θα έπαιρνα τη θέση του αντρα. Και οι δύο έχουν μερίδιο ευθύνης φυσικά αλλα όταν ο ενας παίζει με τη λογική και ο άλλος με το συναίσθημα πάντα πιο δυνατός και νηφάλιος να σταματήσει αυτή τη κατάσταση είναι αυτός που έχει τη λογική. Και οχι αυτός που τρεφει ελπίδες και συναισθηματα.

Όλα τα υπόλοιπα είναι άστοχες φλυαρίες

----------


## Dem999

Αρχικά ελπίζω το πρόβλημα υγείας να είναι κάτι που λυνεται
Δευτέρον εάν και ο ίδιος δεν μπορούσε να βάλει όρια στη μητέρα του είχε μεγάλο μερίδιο ευθύνης και ίσως δεν του άξιζες
Απ όσο μπορώ να καταλάβω φαίνεσαι δυναμική γυναίκα

----------


## george1520

Αυτό που χωρίζετε τις συμπεριφορές σε άντρες και γυναίκες με ξεπερνάει.. Ο λόγος που βάζουμε εδώ(στο θέμα αυτό) τίτλο "άντρας" και "γυναίκα" είναι για να συνεννοηθούμε.. Όχι ότι παίζει ρόλο το φύλο. Σε όλα παίζει ρόλο ο άνθρωπος, οποίο κι να είναι το φύλο του.

----------


## Dem999

Συμφωνω με τον τρόπο που το θέτεις, γιατί όταν υπερτερεί το συναίσθημα πολλές φορές δε σκέφτεσαι καθαρά

----------


## ntinti

Ας κοιταξουμε λιγο και τις δικες μας συμπεριφορες σαν ανθρωποι να κανουμε την αυτοκριτικη μας και μετα ισως να ειμαστε σε θεση να κρινουμε καποιον ....

Ξαφνικα εχουμε διαγραψει οτι εχουμε κανει στην ζωη μας και γιναμε οι κριτες των παντων......

Χαρακτηρισμοι του τυπου ντροπη του αντρικου φυλλου ή του γυναικειου ειναι απαραδεκτοι για εμενα να χρησημοποιουνται και φυσικα θα ειμαι και ειρωνικη και καυστικη και σε οποιον αρεσει ........

----------


## ntinti

> Συμφωνω με τον τρόπο που το θέτεις, γιατί όταν υπερτερεί το συναίσθημα πολλές φορές δε σκέφτεσαι καθαρά


Καλημερα και καλο μηνα!

Πως εισαι?

----------


## Dem999

Καλημέρα... Εντάξει στα down μου γενικά. Ο λόγος που αποφάσισα να γράψω στο forum ήταν ότι επικοινώνησε μαζί μου τις προάλλες να δει πώς είμαι και εν τη ρήμη του λόγου μου είπε πως εκείνη έχει πάει να μείνει εκεί. Εγώ εκεί στενοχωρηθηκα πάρα πολύ αν και δεν το έδειξα, όμως το περιστατικό αυτό με έκανε να νιώσω ότι ίσως είναι ώρα να τελειώνουμε. Εκείνος επιμένει να βρεθούμε μες στη βδομάδα, και σκέφτηκα μήπως βρεθούμε απλα για να το τελειώσω από κοντά και όχι από μηνύματα

----------


## ntinti

> Καλημέρα... Εντάξει στα down μου γενικά. Ο λόγος που αποφάσισα να γράψω στο forum ήταν ότι επικοινώνησε μαζί μου τις προάλλες να δει πώς είμαι και εν τη ρήμη του λόγου μου είπε πως εκείνη έχει πάει να μείνει εκεί. Εγώ εκεί στενοχωρηθηκα πάρα πολύ αν και δεν το έδειξα, όμως το περιστατικό αυτό με έκανε να νιώσω ότι ίσως είναι ώρα να τελειώνουμε. Εκείνος επιμένει να βρεθούμε μες στη βδομάδα, και σκέφτηκα μήπως βρεθούμε απλα για να το τελειώσω από κοντά και όχι από μηνύματα


ακουσε να σου πω δεν θα απολογηθεις σε κανεναν εδω μεσα για τις πραξεις σου....

εισαι ενηλικη και αν κρινω και απο το επαγγελμα σου αρκετα νοημων ...

το οτι βρεθηκες σε μια τετοια κατασταση δεν παει να πει οτι εχει το δικαιωμα καποιος να ερθει και να μιλησει με τοσο υποτιμιτηκα λογια ........

Ολα τ αλλα τα εχω πει μην επαναλαμβανομαστε .....

Τωρα το θεμα σου απο εδω και περα ειναι πως θα διαχειρηστης ολο αυτο...
ειναι απολυτα λογικο να αισθανεσαι ετσι και θα χρειαστει χρονο για να το ξεπερασεις ,κρατα ομως τα θετικα απο ολη αυτη την περιπετεια σου ,μονο ετσι θα μπορεσεις να πας παρακατω και να μην γεμισεις με αρνητικα συναισθηματα!

και αν παλι δεις οτι δεν μπορεις να διαχειριστης καποιες καταστασει μια κουβεντα με εναν ειδικο πιστευω θα σε βοηθησει να καταλαβεις καλυτερα γιατι παρ ΄ολη την συμπεριφορα του εσυ συνεχιζεις να θες να εισαι μαζι του ,μηπως κρυβεται κατι αλλο πισω απόλο αυτο .....

Οτι εχεις, οτι σε προβληματιζει να το λες εδω...
και εμεις θα σε ακουσουμε , να σου λεει ο καθενας την αποψη του ,αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι ειναι η σωστη...
εσυ απλα ακου ,φιλτραρισε ολα αυτα και πραξε το καλυτερο για τον ευατο σου !

----------


## Dem999

Βλέπω ειδικό εδώ και κάποιους μήνες οπότε τα συζηταω. Κι έτσι μάλιστα ξεκίνησα να το επεξεργαζομαι περισσότερο στο μυαλό μου και να σκέφτομαι λίγο πιο ορθολογικά απ ο τι στο παρελθόν.

----------


## george1520

> Καλημέρα... Εντάξει στα down μου γενικά. Ο λόγος που αποφάσισα να γράψω στο forum ήταν ότι επικοινώνησε μαζί μου τις προάλλες να δει πώς είμαι και εν τη ρήμη του λόγου μου είπε πως εκείνη έχει πάει να μείνει εκεί. Εγώ εκεί στενοχωρηθηκα πάρα πολύ αν και δεν το έδειξα, όμως το περιστατικό αυτό με έκανε να νιώσω ότι ίσως είναι ώρα να τελειώνουμε. Εκείνος επιμένει να βρεθούμε μες στη βδομάδα, και σκέφτηκα μήπως βρεθούμε απλα για να το τελειώσω από κοντά και όχι από μηνύματα


Αν ο μόνος λόγος που θέλεις να συναντηθείς μαζί του είναι για να του πεις τέλος, θεωρώ πως δεν είσαι έτοιμη ακόμη. Που είναι λογικό.. Μέχρι χθες τον δικαιολογουσες. Πάρε τον χρόνο σου, επεξεργασου τα όλα, βάλε τα γεγονότα κάτω, δες τι αξίζεις και μετά όρισε ΕΣΎ πότε θα βρεθείτε..

----------


## Dem999

Ναι και ακόμα τον δικαιολογώ σε ορισμένα πράγματα, αλλα ανέκαθεν πίστευα ότι δεν έχει ελαφρυντικό στο να πληγώνει άλλους. Μπορεί να μη θέλω ακόμα 1000% να το τελειώσω αλλα αν συγκατοικεί είναι η ωρα

----------


## george1520

> Ναι και ακόμα τον δικαιολογώ σε ορισμένα πράγματα, αλλα ανέκαθεν πίστευα ότι δεν έχει ελαφρυντικό στο να πληγώνει άλλους. Μπορεί να μη θέλω ακόμα 1000% να το τελειώσω αλλα αν συγκατοικεί είναι η ωρα


Οπότε απλά πες του ότι δεν μπορείς αυτή την βδομάδα. Πάρε τον χρόνο που πρέπει για να είσαι έτοιμη. Αυτός θα αρχίσει τα δικά του κι θα σε καταφέρει.. Αλλιώς ληξε το με ένα μήνυμα.

----------


## Dem999

Σωστή προσέγγιση...

----------


## ntinti

> Βλέπω ειδικό εδώ και κάποιους μήνες οπότε τα συζηταω. Κι έτσι μάλιστα ξεκίνησα να το επεξεργαζομαι περισσότερο στο μυαλό μου και να σκέφτομαι λίγο πιο ορθολογικά απ ο τι στο παρελθόν.


Μπραβο σου κοριτσι μου ημουν σιγουρη γι αυτο σου το βημα!

Αρα εχεις καθοδηγηση και πιστευω θα στο πει και εκεινος ποτε θα εισαι ετοιμη να κανεις την επομενη σου κινηση!

Για πες εκτος οτι σε εβαλε σε περισσοτερο σκεψεις σε εκανε να βγαλεις και αλλα πραγματα που μπορει να σχετιζονται με την ολη κατασταση και εσυ δεν τα ειχες συνδεσει?

----------


## Dem999

Ναι βεβαίως.... Είναι καλή πιστεύω κι εγώ ποτέ δε διστασα να πάω να δω ειδικό. Και κατάλοιπα από την οικογένεια μου και από την πρώτη μου σχέση στα 18 που ναι μεν ήταν καλή αλλά δεν ήταν και όλα όλα ρόδινα

----------


## elis

Οτι θα καθοσασταν να πληκτρολογειτε 200 σελιδεσ για τον αρχοντοκοπανο δεν το περιμενε κανεισ μπραβο dem 999

----------


## Remedy

τον ειδικο τον ξεκινησες για να διαχειριστεις το συγκεκριμενο θεμα, η τον χρειαζοσουν γενικα;

----------


## Deleted-13072020a

> Ας κοιταξουμε λιγο και τις δικες μας συμπεριφορες σαν ανθρωποι να κανουμε την αυτοκριτικη μας και μετα ισως να ειμαστε σε θεση να κρινουμε καποιον ....
> 
> Ξαφνικα εχουμε διαγραψει οτι εχουμε κανει στην ζωη μας και γιναμε οι κριτες των παντων......
> 
> Χαρακτηρισμοι του τυπου ντροπη του αντρικου φυλλου ή του γυναικειου ειναι απαραδεκτοι για εμενα να χρησημοποιουνται και φυσικα θα ειμαι και ειρωνικη και καυστικη και σε οποιον αρεσει ........


Καλά τα λες...
Εδώ μέσα έχουμε διαβάσει αλλα και αλλα . Έχουν μπει γυναίκες τρίτα πρόσωπα και το λένε με περηφάνια ότι το ήθελαν να τον χωρίσουν από τη σχέση του και δεν το μετανιώνουν. Και βρήκαμε μια κοπελίτσα που παραδεχεται το λάθος της που είπε ότι δεν είχε τη δύναμη να τον αφήσει και την έπαιξε και ένας κατά πολύ μεγαλύτερος της..... να τη λέμε ντροπή του γυναικείου φυλου.

Ειμαι της άποψης ότι ολοι κάνουμε λάθη....το να μην έχουμε επίγνωση όμως της συμπεριφοράς μας και των λαθών μας και να προσβάλλουμε τους άλλους για τα λάθη τους...αποτελει για μένα ψυχοπαθολογία και δεν προτίθεμαι να την υπερασπιστώ σε κανένα θέμα.

----------


## Deleted-13072020a

> Σωστή προσέγγιση...


Εγώ αν ήμουν στη θέση σου θα το έληγα μέσω τηλεφώνου καλύτερα. Από κοντά μπορεί με μια λεξούλα (που θα πει σίγουρα) να σε τουμπαρει. Η με ένα απλό μήνυμα καλύτερα και τέλος.

----------


## Dem999

Μπράβο σε αυτόν όχι σε μενα

----------


## Dem999

Ξεκίνησα για ένα θέμα που προέκυψε με τους γονείς μου αλλά σχεδόν αμέσως της μίλησα και για αυτό το ζήτημα

----------


## Deleted-13072020a

> Μπράβο σε αυτόν όχι σε μενα


Μην τον συναντήσεις από κοντά ....φοβαμαι ότι θα τον δικαιολογήσεις παλι.
Κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να μάθεις από το λάθος σου και να μη το ξανακάνεις...
Να ξέρεις πως ένας άντρας που σε έχει και εσένα και τη σχέση του.... και μάλιστα βρίζει τη γυναικα του σε σένα...δεν αξίζει χώρο στη ζωή σου.

Απλά αυτό να σου γίνει μάθημα για την επόμενη φορά γιατί είσαι ενήλικη γυναικα πλέον ...δεν είσαι παιδί.


Να θυμάσαι να σέβεσαι τις σχέσεις των άλλων για να σεβεσαι και εσύ τις δικές σου και να τις σέβονται και αλλοι

----------


## Dem999

To σκέφτηκα και εγώ αυτό αλλά για να είμαι ειλικρινής θα προτιμούσα μια συζήτηση πρόσωπο με πρόσωπο. Απλά ίσως το καθυστερήσω λίγο για να είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα έχω αποστασιοποιηθει κάπως και δε θα με τουμπαρει. Ήδη όμως έχω απομακρυνθεί. Δε μιλάμε καθημερινά όπως μιλούσαμε τους τελευταίους οχτώ μήνες και αυτό γιατί εγώ του απαντάω λιγότερο και δεν του δίνω τόσες λαβές. Αρνήθηκα και κάμποσες φορες να βρεθούμε για να σκέφτομαι ψύχραιμα

----------


## Dem999

Δεν είναι γυναίκα του, και μάλιστα θα σας κάνω και μια αποκάλυψη. Είναι πιο μικρή από εμένα....

----------


## Deleted-13072020a

> To σκέφτηκα και εγώ αυτό αλλά για να είμαι ειλικρινής θα προτιμούσα μια συζήτηση πρόσωπο με πρόσωπο. Απλά ίσως το καθυστερήσω λίγο για να είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα έχω αποστασιοποιηθει κάπως και δε θα με τουμπαρει. Ήδη όμως έχω απομακρυνθεί. Δε μιλάμε καθημερινά όπως μιλούσαμε τους τελευταίους οχτώ μήνες και αυτό γιατί εγώ του απαντάω λιγότερο και δεν του δίνω τόσες λαβές. Αρνήθηκα και κάμποσες φορες να βρεθούμε για να σκέφτομαι ψύχραιμα


Για μένα δεν αξίζει να του χαρίσεις χρόνο να τον δεις από κοντά.στειλτου ένα μνμ με αυτά που θες να του πεις και τελείωσε το.
Αλλα εσύ αποφάσισε ότι σου φαίνεται πιο εύκολο και καλύτερο

----------


## Deleted-13072020a

> Δεν είναι γυναίκα του, και μάλιστα θα σας κάνω και μια αποκάλυψη. Είναι πιο μικρή από εμένα....


Αααα μάλιστα! 

Τώρα επιβεβαιώνεις αυτό που έλεγα στην αρχή, ότι ο τύπος έχει κόμπλεξ με τις γυναίκες,τις φοβάται και στρέφεται σε εσένα που είσαι μικρότερη (τώρα μαθαίνουμε και σε άλλες μικρουλες) επειδή νιώθει ασφάλεια να έχει εκείνος το πάνω χέρι και να τις χειρίζεται όπως θέλει. Με τις γυναίκες της ηλικίας του δεν μπορεί να παίξει γιατί τις φοβάται ότι θα του τη φέρουν και επιπλέον δεν θα μπορούσε καμια να το φάει το παραμύθι και να τον ανεχτεί.

Βρίσκει και τα κάνει...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Δεν είναι γυναίκα του, και μάλιστα θα σας κάνω και μια αποκάλυψη. Είναι πιο μικρή από εμένα....


Μάλιστα.
Κόβω τον ...... μου ότι μπλέκει μόνο με μικρές και όλα αυτά τα κάνει μόνο σε μικρές γιατί εκεί τον παίρνει.

----------


## george1520

> Μάλιστα.
> Κόβω τον ...... μου ότι μπλέκει μόνο με μικρές και όλα αυτά τα κάνει μόνο σε μικρές γιατί εκεί τον παίρνει.


Έχει η αξιοπρέπεια ηλικία και φύλο; έχει η αυτοπεποίθηση ηλικία και φυλο;


Τι κάνεις εσυυυ; Ζεις;

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Έχει η αξιοπρέπεια ηλικία και φύλο; έχει η αυτοπεποίθηση ηλικία και φυλο;
> 
> 
> Τι κάνεις εσυυυ; Ζεις;


Kαι βασιλεύω

----------


## Dem999

Οι αδερφές του δεν τη συμπαθούν, αυτός επηρεάζεται από τις αδερφές του πολύ αλλά την κρατάει επειδή δε βλέπονται καθημερινά και βολεύεται να κάνει και όλα τα άλλα. Αυτή του είπε να πάει να μείνει εκεί και εκείνος δέχτηκε για να μην υποψιαστεί κάτι. Έμαθα ότι είναι προσωρινό γιατί οι γονείς της έχουν αντίρρηση σε αυτή τη σχέση και δεν την αφήνουν. Εκείνη ούτε είκοσι δεν είναι οπότε δε φέρνει μεγάλη αντίρρηση στους δικούς της

----------


## george1520

> Οι αδερφές του δεν τη συμπαθούν, αυτός επηρεάζεται από τις αδερφές του πολύ αλλά την κρατάει επειδή δε βλέπονται καθημερινά και βολεύεται να κάνει και όλα τα άλλα. Αυτή του είπε να πάει να μείνει εκεί και εκείνος δέχτηκε για να μην υποψιαστεί κάτι. Έμαθα ότι είναι προσωρινό γιατί οι γονείς της έχουν αντίρρηση σε αυτή τη σχέση και δεν την αφήνουν. Εκείνη ούτε είκοσι δεν είναι οπότε δε φέρνει μεγάλη αντίρρηση στους δικούς της


Αυτό μήπως σε έβαλες σε σκέψεις; Τόσα άτομα δεν θέλουν αυτή την σχέση άρα υπάρχει μια ελπίδα ότι θα είστε μαζί;

----------


## Dem999

Όχι δε με έβαλε σε σκέψεις. Αντίθετα ξενέρωσα όταν έμαθα ότι είναι τόσο μικρή. Άσχετο που εμένα οι αδερφές του με συμπαθούν. Δε μου εδωσε ελπίδες αυτό ποτέ

----------


## george1520

> Οι αδερφές του δεν τη συμπαθούν, αυτός επηρεάζεται από τις αδερφές του πολύ αλλά την κρατάει επειδή δε βλέπονται καθημερινά και βολεύεται να κάνει και όλα τα άλλα. Αυτή του είπε να πάει να μείνει εκεί και εκείνος δέχτηκε για να μην υποψιαστεί κάτι. Έμαθα ότι είναι προσωρινό γιατί οι γονείς της έχουν αντίρρηση σε αυτή τη σχέση και δεν την αφήνουν. Εκείνη ούτε είκοσι δεν είναι οπότε δε φέρνει μεγάλη αντίρρηση στους δικούς της


Τότε αυτά γιατί τα αναφερεις; σε νοιαζουν; αφού θα χωρίσεις! 

Σε συμπαθούν οι αδελφές του; Γνωρίζει στους συγγενείς του και τις γκόμενές του (συγνώμη για την λέξη αλλά δεν μου ήρθε άλλη);

----------


## Dem999

Όχι έτυχε με μένα κάποια στιγμή

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Δε χρησιμοποιώ καθόλου τους αντρες σαν αντικείμενα και πριν πετάξεις την κοτσανα σου κοίτα αυτό που γράφεις να ισχυει 


> Άκουσε με κοπελιά.....
> 
> Καταρχάς ούτε σε ξέρω ούτε μου έχεις κάνει κάτι..... για αυτό η γνώμη μου θα είναι αντικειμενικη και αμερόληπτη. 
> 
> Σε έχουμε δει κατά καιρούς να σχολιάζεις το αντρικό φύλο με πολύ άσχημο τρόπο, να προσπαθείς να το παίζεις οτι βλέπεις τους άντρες σαν αντικείμενα. Και γενικότερα μας έχεις περιγράψει ότι στον ερωτικό τομέα πας και βγάζεις τα πολλς απωθημένα σου από άντρες που σε πλήγωσαν .....σε άντρες που δεν σου έκαναν τίποτα. Ετσι, για να εκτονωθεις.τουλαχιστον εγώ αυτό έχω εισπράξει από γραφόμενα σου. Εσύ δηλαδή που πας και καταστρέφεις τους άντρες και τους δημιουργείς να έχουν προβλήματα με τις γυναίκες....και να έχουν άσχημη γνώμη για το φύλο μας είσαι η σωστή και υπεράνω να κρίνεις το λάθος μιας κοπέλας 10 χρονιάς μικρότερης απο σένα επειδή μπήκε εν αγνοία της σε ένα ζευγάρι;
> 
> Ποιος γκόμενος σε κερατωσε και θεωρείς ότι σε μια απιστία φταίει παντα μια γυναικα;;; μιλησε μας για αυτό ....
> 
> Δεν σε κατηγορώ για αυτή τη στάση σου ίσως να έχεις πολλά απωθημένα και θυμό ίσως να έχεις και πολύ χαμηλή αυτοπεποιθηση απο σχέσεις σου που να μην ήταν πολύ ωραίες και προσπαθείς να χειριστείς τους άντρες με το τρόπο σε χειρίστηκαν αυτοί. Ότι και να είναι..... παραθέτω απλως τη γνώμη μου ....γιατι το θεώρησα πολύ άκομψο όλο αυτό που έγινε αν και το ότι της ζήτησες συγνωμη είναι πιο τιμητικό αλλα και πάλι δεν αναιρεί αυτό που βγάζεις ότι είσαι στιε ερωτικές σου σχέσεις για να σου δίνει το δικαίωμα να μιλάς και να κρίνεις έτσι αλόγιστα

----------


## Remedy

> Δεν είναι γυναίκα του, και μάλιστα θα σας κάνω και μια αποκάλυψη. Είναι πιο μικρή από εμένα....


ωραια πραγματα... κι απο ποτε την εχει; απο το δημοτικο;

----------


## Dem999

Ηταν 17 και κάτι, τώρα είναι 19 και κάτι

----------


## Deleted-13072020a

> ωραια πραγματα... κι απο ποτε την εχει; απο το δημοτικο;


Από το νηπιαγωγείο πες καλύτερα

----------


## Dem999

Χαχαχα παιδιά εγώ όταν την είδα έπαιρνα όρκο ότι είναι 26

----------


## Remedy

> Οι αδερφές του δεν τη συμπαθούν, αυτός επηρεάζεται από τις αδερφές του πολύ αλλά* την κρατάει επειδή δε βλέπονται καθημερινά και βολεύεται να κάνει και όλα τα άλλα. Αυτή του είπε να πάει να μείνει εκεί και εκείνος δέχτηκε για να μην υποψιαστεί κάτι.* Έμαθα ότι είναι προσωρινό γιατί οι γονείς της έχουν αντίρρηση σε αυτή τη σχέση και δεν την αφήνουν. Εκείνη ούτε είκοσι δεν είναι οπότε δε φέρνει μεγάλη αντίρρηση στους δικούς της


πως δεν φερνει αντιρρηση, αφου ειναι ΗΔΗ σπιτι του! τι τους ειπε; οτι παει για δοκιμαστικο;
νομιζω οτι συνεχιζεις να παραμυθιαζεσαι...
δεν την κραταει για να βολευεται. την κραταει γιατι ΑΥΤΗΝ ΘΕΛΕΙ. αν ηταν για να βολευεται, μπορουσε να τα εχει μαζι σου που τρελαινεσαι γι αυτον κι οπωσδηποτε δεν θα αρνιοσουν να εχετε κατι πιο μονιμο και να την χωρισει...
οταν του ειπε να παει να μεινει εκει, δεχτηκε επειδη ΤΗΝ ΘΕΛΕΙ. οποιος δεν θελει να δωσει υποψιες, δεν βαζει μπαστακα μεσα στο σπιτι του να μην μπορει να κουνηθει. κιε ιχε ενα σωρο δικαιολογιες να το κανει, οπως το οτι ειναι μικρη, το οτι δεν χρειαζεται να προκαλουν τους γονεις της και να μαλωνει κλπ...
επισης, δεν χρειαζεται να ειναι μαζι της και να μην δινει υποψιες που βλεπει κι εσενα, μπορουσε να την χωρισιε και να ειναι μονο μαζι σου. αλλα ΕΚΕΙΝΗΝ ΘΕΛΕΙ.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Χαχαχα παιδιά εγώ όταν την είδα έπαιρνα όρκο ότι είναι 26


Μεγαλοέδειχνε κιόλας?

----------


## Dem999

Πολύ.... Κατάμαυρο μαλλί βαμμένο, πολύ έντονο βάψιμο, έδειχνε πιο μεγάλη από εμένα

----------


## george1520

Στείλε του μήνυμα κι πες του ότι ο Γιώργος από την Κύπρο λέει "υποκλίνομαι"..

----------


## Remedy

επειδη ειμαι σιγουρη οσο δεν παει, οτι αν τον δεις απο κοντα , οτι κι αν εχεις ετοιμασει να του πεις, οπωσδηποτε θα του κατσεις, οπωσδηποτε θα σε παει πισω, οπωσδηποτε θα πληγωθεις ακομα περισσοτερο απο το αν ειχες απομακρυνθει, εγω προτεινω να μην τον συναντησεις.
αν εχεις εστω και 1 στο εκατομμυριο ελπιδες οτι μπορει να σε θελει, μπορεις να του ζητησεις να χωρισει. γιατι δεν το ζητας; εκεινος θα πει οχι, κι εσυ θα πεις οτι τριτοτεταρτη δεν καθεσαι και γεια.

----------


## Dem999

Κάποια στιγμή μου είχε δείξει συνομιλίες και με εκείνη και με τον πατέρα της ρωτώντας με τι να κάνει

----------


## Deleted-13072020a

> Δε χρησιμοποιώ καθόλου τους αντρες σαν αντικείμενα και πριν πετάξεις την κοτσανα σου κοίτα αυτό που γράφεις να ισχυει


Δεν χρειάζεται,διαβάζω χρόνια το φόρουμ και έχω καλή μνήμη. Η στάση σου είναι τις περισσότερες φορές εχθρική και απότομη χωρίς να υπάρχει λόγος.Σχεδον πάντα σε κάποιο θέμα που συμμετέχεις κατηγορεις τις γυναίκες για όλα τα δεινα που συμβαίνουν. Και ειδικότερα οταν πρόκειται για θέματα τέτοια περί απιστίας.Αυτό που έκανες και εδώ δηλαδή. Ενώ για τους άντρες υποννοεις με το ύφος που γράφεις ότι τους αξίζει να τους χειρίζεσαι καλα ως αντικείμενα εκτός από καποιους που για τους δικούς σου λόγους ήσουν οκει αλλά στην εκαναν αυτοί. 
Σταμάτω εδώ καθώς δεν ενδιαφέρομαι να συμμετάσχω σε αντιπαράθεση μαζί σου. Είμαι εδώ για να γραφω την γνώμη μου και ειμαι διατεθειμένη να τη γράψω και για σενα σε κάποιο θέμα σου, αν ποτέ τη χρειαστείς και είσαι ανοικτή να ακούσεις και μια άλλη γνώμη.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Ναι από τη στιγμή που ηξερε και πηγε εννοείται οτι φταίει εκεινη.Εκεινος ηταν ξεκαθαρος 


> Δεν χρειάζεται,διαβάζω χρόνια το φόρουμ και έχω καλή μνήμη. Η στάση σου είναι τις περισσότερες φορές εχθρική και απότομη. Σχεδον πάντα σε κάποιο θέμα που συμμετέχεις κατηγορεις τις γυναίκες για όλα τα δεινα που συμβαίνουν. Και ειδικότερα οταν πρόκειται για θέματα τέτοια περί απιστίας.Αυτό που έκανες και εδώ δηλαδή. Ενώ για τους άντρες υποννοεις με το ύφος που γράφεις ότι τους χειρίζεσαι καλα εκτός από αυτούς που για τους δικούς σου λόγους ήσουν οκει.
> Σταμάτω εδώ καθώς δεν ενδιαφέρομαι να συμμετάσχω σε αντιπαράθεση μαζί σου. Είμαι εδώ για να γραφω την γνώμη μου και ειμαι διατεθειμένη να τη γράψγ και για σενα σε κάποιο θέμα σου, αν ποτέ τη χρειαστείς και είσαι ανοικτή να ακούσεις και μια άλλη γνώμη.

----------


## Remedy

> Μεγαλοέδειχνε κιόλας?


ναι, ηταν 18 κι εδειχνε 18 και 3 μηνες...

----------


## Remedy

> Κάποια στιγμή μου είχε δείξει συνομιλίες και με εκείνη και με τον πατέρα της ρωτώντας με τι να κάνει


δηλαδη, το να ειναι μαζι σου, ηταν εκτος συζητησης σας. το οτι θα ειναι μαζι της, το θεωρουσε δεδομενο. σε ρωτουσε τι να κανει με την σχεση του, λες και ησουν φιλαρακι του..

----------


## Deleted-13072020a

> Οτι θα καθοσασταν να πληκτρολογειτε 200 σελιδεσ για τον αρχοντοκοπανο δεν το περιμενε κανεισ μπραβο dem 999


 ελις αγαπημενε....σκοπεύω να γράψω βιβλίο με αφορμή το ποστ και θα λέγεται ο πρίγκιπας και ο αρχοντοκοπανος....
Ενδιαφέρεσαι μήπως να το εκδοσεις;;;;;


χαχαχα μ αρέσει πάντως που τα σχόλια μου αφήνουν αίσθηση...

----------


## Dem999

Αα θα το εκδώσω εγώ, και θα το στείλω και στον αρχηγό της ελληνικής αστυνομίας

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Εσυ αφησε τον χθες.Ειναι μεγιστος τρόμπας και απλα εχει βολευτει εις βάρος σου....Μην τον συναντησεις καν ληξτο με μηνυμα


> Αα θα το εκδώσω εγώ, και θα το στείλω και στον αρχηγό της ελληνικής αστυνομίας

----------


## Dem999

Ίσως έτσι δε θα επηρεαστω και ψυχικά

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Καταλαβαίνεις τουλάχιστον οτι ολο αυτο ειναι λαθος και δεν σε τιμάει;


> Ίσως έτσι δε θα επηρεαστω και ψυχικά

----------


## Dem999

Είναι λάθος ότι δεν το έκοψα νωρίτερα πριν κολλήσω ολοκληρωτικά

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Κάλλιο αργά παρά ποτέ.....Απλα παρτο απόφαση


> Είναι λάθος ότι δεν το έκοψα νωρίτερα πριν κολλήσω ολοκληρωτικά

----------


## Dem999

Ναι όταν άρχισα να βλέπω ότι δεν υπάρχουν προοπτικές εξέλιξης έπρεπε να είχα φύγει, πρωτίστως για να μην πληγωνομαι αλλο

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Εμείς θα είμαστε εδω να σου σταθούμε σε οτι αποφασισεις σκεψου το απλα καλα ....Σκεψου που μπορεί να σε οδηγήσει αυτη γ κατάσταση και τι προοπτικές εχετε

----------


## Remedy

> ελις αγαπημενε....σκοπεύω να γράψω βιβλίο με αφορμή το ποστ και θα λέγεται ο πρίγκιπας και ο αρχοντοκοπανος....
> Ενδιαφέρεσαι μήπως να το εκδοσεις;;;;;
> 
> 
> χαχαχα μ αρέσει πάντως που τα σχόλια μου αφήνουν αίσθηση...


να το βγαλεις " ο πριγκηπας στο πρασινο αλογο"...

----------


## george1520

Αυτός από ότι κατάλαβα καθόταν έξω από τα σχολεια και ψαρεύε γκόμενές.. Θα πάω κι εγώ.

----------


## Remedy

> Αα θα το εκδώσω εγώ, και θα το στείλω και στον αρχηγό της ελληνικής αστυνομίας


ξερει τι κανει ο τυπος. απευθυνεται σε μικρες αλλα ενηλικες. τπτ δεν μπορεις να του κανεις.
το μονο που μπορεις να κανεις ειναι να γλυτωσεις τον εαυτο σου απο παραπανω φθορα και να φυγεις.

----------


## Deleted-13072020a

................

----------


## Deleted-13072020a

> Εμείς θα είμαστε εδω να σου σταθούμε σε οτι αποφασισεις σκεψου το απλα καλα ....Σκεψου που μπορεί να σε οδηγήσει αυτη γ κατάσταση και τι προοπτικές εχετε


Εγώ πάντως κατα την ταπεινή μου άποψη όπως έλεγα και προηγουμένως θα κοίταζα να προσπαθήσω να σταθεροποίησω λίγο τη συμπεριφορά μου αν ήμουν στη θέση σου και γενικά να είμαι σταθερή στις απόψεις μου. Και να κοντρολαρω την παρόρμηση μου γενικότερα. Δεν γίνεται από τη μια να τους παίρνει ολους ο διαολος στα ξαφνικά χωρις λόγο..... και από την άλλη να είμαι καλή και συμπονετικη. Αυτό ειναι σοβαρό....να το κοιτάξεις. Φάσκεις και αντιφασκεις συνεχώς και ρίχνεις τα βέλη σου σε άτομα που δεν σου έκαναν τίποτα και που έχουν τα δικά τους προβλήματα, πέρα από σένα που έχεις τα δικά σου.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Γιατί ασχολείσαι μαζι μου; ρώτησα πουθενα την άποψη σου και δε το ξέρω;Ο τρόπος μου έτσι ειναι.Γινομαι σκληρη και προσπαθω να ταρακουνησω τον αλλον δε σημαίνει οτι δεν εχω όρεξη ομως να του συμπαρασταθώ και να του πω την γνώμη μου...Αν δεν σε πειραζει μη μου ξαναγράψεις :) Δεν στηριζεις αυτά που λες ούτε παραδείγματα φέρνεις από αυτα που εχω ήδη πει για να τα στηρίξεις οποτε μιλας απλα για να μιλήσεις.Ας μη χαλασουμε παραπανω το θέμα.Οταν θελησω τη συμβολη σας θα τη ζητήσω μόνη μου.


> Εγώ πάντως κατα την ταπεινή μου άποψη όπως έλεγα και προηγουμένως θα κοίταζα να προσπαθήσω να σταθεροποίησω λίγο τη συμπεριφορά μου αν ήμουν στη θέση σου και γενικά να είμαι σταθερή στις απόψεις μου. Και να κοντρολαρω την παρόρμηση μου γενικότερα. Δεν γίνεται από τη μια να τους παίρνει ολους ο διαολος στα ξαφνικά χωρις λόγο..... και από την άλλη να είμαι καλή και συμπονετικη. Αυτό ειναι σοβαρό....να το κοιτάξεις. Φάσκεις και αντιφασκεις συνεχώς και ρίχνεις τα βέλη σου σε άτομα που δεν σου έκαναν τίποτα και που έχουν τα δικά τους προβλήματα, πέρα από σένα που έχεις τα δικά σου.

----------


## Deleted-13072020a

> να το βγαλεις " ο πριγκηπας στο πρασινο αλογο"...


Χαχαχα ο πρίγκιπας με το πράσινο άλογο που έγινε αρχοντοκοπανος και η 7 μικρες παρθενες 

Σαν τη Χιονάτη με τους 7 νάνους

----------


## Deleted-13072020a

> Γιατί ασχολείσαι μαζι μου; ρώτησα πουθενα την άποψη σου και δε το ξέρω;Ο τρόπος μου έτσι ειναι.Γινομαι σκληρη και προσπαθω να ταρακουνησω τον αλλον δε σημαίνει οτι δεν εχω όρεξη ομως να του συμπαρασταθώ και να του πω την γνώμη μου...Αν δεν σε πειραζει μη μου ξαναγράψεις :) Δεν στηριζεις αυτά που λες ούτε παραδείγματα φέρνεις από αυτα που εχω ήδη πει για να τα στηρίξεις οποτε μιλας απλα για να μιλήσεις.Ας μη χαλασουμε παραπανω το θέμα.Οταν θελησω τη συμβολη σας θα τη ζητήσω μόνη μου.


Εγώ σου είπα παραπανω ότι δεν έχω κανένα προσωπικό θέμα μαζί σου.... και ότι όποτε χρειαστείς να έχεις μια άλλη γνώμη ότι ειμαι στη διάθεση σου .....καθώς δεν έχω όρεξη να καυγαδιζω αλλα να γράφω απόψεις. .

Όμως ακόμα και τώρα με αυτά που γράφεις επιβεβαιώνεις αυτά που έγραψα για σένα .....ότι είσαι επιθετική γενικά και ειδικότερα με άτομα που δεν σε πείραξαν και ότι δεν άκους κανέναν .....

Φυσικά και μπορώ να μην δώσω σημασία ξανά σε σένα εάν δεν το επιθυμείς. Εφοσον δεν είσαι ανοικτή να ακούσεις και μια άλλη γνώμη αντικείμενικη που μπορεί να σε κάνει καλύτερη, τότε αγνοησε τις συμβουλές μου.

----------


## ntinti

> Γιατί ασχολείσαι μαζι μου; ρώτησα πουθενα την άποψη σου και δε το ξέρω;Ο τρόπος μου έτσι ειναι.Γινομαι σκληρη και προσπαθω να ταρακουνησω τον αλλον δε σημαίνει οτι δεν εχω όρεξη ομως να του συμπαρασταθώ και να του πω την γνώμη μου...Αν δεν σε πειραζει μη μου ξαναγράψεις :) Δεν στηριζεις αυτά που λες ούτε παραδείγματα φέρνεις από αυτα που εχω ήδη πει για να τα στηρίξεις οποτε μιλας απλα για να μιλήσεις.Ας μη χαλασουμε παραπανω το θέμα.Οταν θελησω τη συμβολη σας θα τη ζητήσω μόνη μου.


Έχει απόλυτο δίκιο η MariLen ....
Να σου φέρω εγώ ένα πρόσφατο παράδειγμα γιατί φοβάμαι ότι έχεις και άλλο θεματάκι?

Η πολύ σκληρή και άδικη επίθεση σου στο Αντώνη απο το πουθενα τι ήταν ?
Ταρακουνημα και αυτό ????

Τότε δεν μίλησα σε εσένα και ευτυχώς δηλαδή αλλά τώρα έρχεσαι και κανείς τι?

Δες σε παρακαλω πολυ Αυτό που σου είπε για την συμπεριφορά σου και άκουσε μια φορα και κάποιον δεν θα χάσεις ...

Καλή συνέχεια και από εμένα δεν θα χαλάσω άλλο το θέμα ...

----------


## Deleted-13072020a

> Γιατί ασχολείσαι μαζι μου; ρώτησα πουθενα την άποψη σου και δε το ξέρω;Ο τρόπος μου έτσι ειναι.Γινομαι σκληρη και προσπαθω να ταρακουνησω τον αλλον δε σημαίνει οτι δεν εχω όρεξη ομως να του συμπαρασταθώ και να του πω την γνώμη μου...Αν δεν σε πειραζει μη μου ξαναγράψεις :) Δεν στηριζεις αυτά που λες ούτε παραδείγματα φέρνεις από αυτα που εχω ήδη πει για να τα στηρίξεις οποτε μιλας απλα για να μιλήσεις.Ας μη χαλασουμε παραπανω το θέμα.Οταν θελησω τη συμβολη σας θα τη ζητήσω μόνη μου.


Συγνωμη και κάτι τελευταίο γιατί δεν σου απάντησα σε αυτο που ρώτησες 

Ασχολούμαι μαζί σου σε αυτό το θέμα γιατί καλό είναι να ακούγεται και η φωνή της λογικής καμία φορά.....και όχι η παρορμηση μας να προσβάλλουμε κόσμο χωρίς να μας έχει φταίξει σε κάτι και χωρίς να έχουμε κάποια αιτία βασισμένη σε επιχειρήματα. Μονό και μόνο να βρίσουμε για να εκτονωθούμε παρασυροντας έτσι άτομα που δεν φταίνε. Αν είσαι εδώ για να νιώθεις καλύτερα σε αυτό το φόρουμ ...και σε βοηθάει χαίρομαι για αυτό. Αλλα αν είναι να γράψεις την άποψη σου για κάτι ....φρόντισε πρώτα να είσαι σε διάθεση να το κάνεις και να έχεις λύσει τα θέματα σου γιατί πληγώνεις άτομα που δεν σου έφταιξαν.δεν ταρακούνας κάποιον με τον αποκαλείς ντροπή....χωρίς να έχεις μιλήσει πρώτα μαζί του και να δεις ποιος είναι ο άνθρωπος στον οποίο απευθύνεσαι 

Το ίδιο θα ελεγα σε οποιονδήποτε ειχε παρόμοια στάση.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Αιτιολογησα ότι και αν ειπα.Αν δεν συμφωνείς ειναι αλλο και δε με αφορα.Απο τη στιγμή που εις γνώσην της γινονται φταιει εκεινη και μονο.Αυτος φταιει μόνο στη σχεση του με την κοπέλα του που την εχει κανει ταρανδο αλλα ως προς την κοπελα που άνοιξε το θέμα ειχε άψογη συμπεριφορα γιατί ήταν ειλικρινής.Ηθελε και εκατσε.Περα από αυτό εγω με τη κοπελα μιλαω μια χαρα και καταλαβε ακριβώς γιατί ημουν τοσο αυστηρη στα λόγια εσυ γιατί θιγεσαι;


> Συγνωμη και κάτι τελευταίο γιατί δεν σου απάντησα σε αυτο που ρώτησες 
> 
> Ασχολούμαι μαζί σου σε αυτό το θέμα γιατί καλό είναι να ακούγεται και η φωνή της λογικής καμία φορά.....και όχι η παρορμηση μας να προσβάλλουμε κόσμο χωρίς να μας έχει φταίξει σε κάτι και χωρίς να έχουμε κάποια αιτία βασισμένη σε επιχειρήματα. Μονό και μόνο να βρίσουμε για να εκτονωθούμε 
> 
> Το ίδιο θα έκανα σε οποιονδήποτε ειχε παρόμοια στάση

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Ναι ήταν ταρακούνημα.Εχω προσπαθησει απειρες φορές με το καλό να πω τη γνώμη μου στον Αντώνη και εκείνος ήταν ακρως επιθετικός.Οτι δίνεις παίρνεις.Επιθετικος εκεινος επιθετικός καο εγω.Αν δε συμφωνήσεις καπου με τον αντωνη γίνεσαι εχθρός του.οπως και να εχει ομως δ σας αφορά ούτε αυτο, μπήκε στη μέση η διαχείριση και μου έσβησε τα σχολια οποτε δε χρειάζεται να απολογήθω σε ενα άσχετο άτομο


> Έχει απόλυτο δίκιο η MariLen ....
> Να σου φέρω εγώ ένα πρόσφατο παράδειγμα γιατί φοβάμαι ότι έχεις και άλλο θεματάκι?
> 
> Η πολύ σκληρή και άδικη επίθεση σου στο Αντώνη απο το πουθενα τι ήταν ?
> Ταρακουνημα και αυτό ????
> 
> Τότε δεν μίλησα σε εσένα και ευτυχώς δηλαδή αλλά τώρα έρχεσαι και κανείς τι?
> 
> Δες σε παρακαλω πολυ Αυτό που σου είπε για την συμπεριφορά σου και άκουσε μια φορα και κάποιον δεν θα χάσεις ...
> ...

----------


## Dem999

Χάχα Δεν είχε άλογο, μηχανή της ΔΙΑΣ είχε

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Και μπατσος οτι χειρότερο χαχαχα


> Χάχα Δεν είχε άλογο, μηχανή της ΔΙΑΣ είχε

----------


## ntinti

> Ναι ήταν ταρακούνημα.Εχω προσπαθησει απειρες φορές με το καλό να πω τη γνώμη μου στον Αντώνη και εκείνος ήταν ακρως επιθετικός.Οτι δίνεις παίρνεις.Επιθετικος εκεινος επιθετικός καο εγω.Αν δε συμφωνήσεις καπου με τον αντωνη γίνεσαι εχθρός του.οπως και να εχει ομως δ σας αφορά ούτε αυτο, μπήκε στη μέση η διαχείριση και μου έσβησε τα σχολια οποτε δε χρειάζεται να απολογήθω σε ενα άσχετο άτομο


Καλή συνέχεια κοριτσι μου και το κυριοτερο καλή ηρεμία !!!!

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Καλη συνέχεια και σε σενα..


> Καλή συνέχεια κοριτσι μου και το κυριοτερο καλή ηρεμία !!!!

----------


## Deleted-13072020a

> Χάχα Δεν είχε άλογο, μηχανή της ΔΙΑΣ είχε


Ιιιιιιιουουουουουουο

φιρι φιρι το πας να τ ακούσεις και εσύ τωρα ... .

----------


## Dem999

Για να είμαι ειλικρινής εγώ θα προτιμούσα από την πρώτη φορά που γνωριστήκαμε και πήγα σπίτι του και ήμουν επιφυλακτική και δεν κάναμε κάτι ολοκληρωμένο (φροντισα μάλιστα να τονίσω ότι ήμουν αδιάθετη), να μου πει ξέρεις κάτι εχω ξεκινήσει μια σχέση. Εκείνος έλεγε για μια σχέση που είχε παλιά πέντε χρόνια και μου έλεγε εγώ ξεκινάω κάτι και μπορεί να το παρατήσω, αν κολλήσω ασχολούμαι 
Δεν ήταν ξεκάθαρος μέχρι που εγώ κατάλαβα κάτι και άρχισα επίτηδες να τον παίρνω τηλέφωνα για να πιεστεί να πει την αλήθεια

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Φαινεσαι έξυπνη κοπελα και ειχες μια τακτική που απέδωσε.Μετα πως άφησες τον εαυτο σου πλάι του;


> Για να είμαι ειλικρινής εγώ θα προτιμούσα από την πρώτη φορά που γνωριστήκαμε και πήγα σπίτι του και ήμουν επιφυλακτική και δεν κάναμε κάτι ολοκληρωμένο (φροντισα μάλιστα να τονίσω ότι ήμουν αδιάθετη), να μου πει ξέρεις κάτι εχω ξεκινήσει μια σχέση. Εκείνος έλεγε για μια σχέση που είχε παλιά πέντε χρόνια και μου έλεγε εγώ ξεκινάω κάτι και μπορεί να το παρατήσω, αν κολλήσω ασχολούμαι 
> Δεν ήταν ξεκάθαρος μέχρι που εγώ κατάλαβα κάτι και άρχισα επίτηδες να τον παίρνω τηλέφωνα για να πιεστεί να πει την αλήθεια

----------


## Dem999

Ούτε που κατάλαβα... Αν είδες τα γεγονότα εγώ όταν το ομολόγησε έφυγα και μάλιστα πήγα να αρχίσω κάτι καινούριο. Τον σκεφτόμουν μεν αλλά έλεγα θα το θάψω μέσα μου. Όταν όμως γύρισε εκείνος δεν μπόρεσα να κρατήσω άμυνες

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Γι αυτό και πρεπει να το ληξεις απο αποσταση και ολα μια χαρα


> Ούτε που κατάλαβα... Αν είδες τα γεγονότα εγώ όταν το ομολόγησε έφυγα και μάλιστα πήγα να αρχίσω κάτι καινούριο. Τον σκεφτόμουν μεν αλλά έλεγα θα το θάψω μέσα μου. Όταν όμως γύρισε εκείνος δεν μπόρεσα να κρατήσω άμυνες

----------


## Dem999

Χαχαχα άμα είναι να πρωταγωνιστήσω σε βιβλίο, να μην έχει ανακρίβειες

----------


## Dem999

Ναι ίσως έτσι είναι πιο αποτελεσματικό απλά πρέπει να το δουλέψω πολύ ώστε να μπορέσω να αρνηθώ και σε κάνα τρίμηνο που θα κάνει προσπαθεια να επικοινωνήσει. Γιατί τον ξέρω καλά και θα το στείλει το μήνυμα σε άκυρη στιγμή

----------


## Deleted-13072020a

> Χαχαχα άμα είναι να πρωταγωνιστήσω σε βιβλίο, να μην έχει ανακρίβειες


Ε καλά και εσύ τώρα....
βιβλίο δεν το λες, θα έχει το μέγεθος περίπου όσο μεγάλη και σημαντική ήταν η ιστορία σας. 

Δηλαδή για κάνα διαφημιστικό φυλλάδιο το κόβω....μια σελίδα και πολυ του πέφτει

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Ας στειλει και;;;;εμενα συνέχεια στελνει ο αλλος που είχε γκομενα...Δεν μπηκα ποτε σε πειρασμό να απαντησω....Αλλα και μς τον τελευταίο που ειχα και ειμαι ακομα ερωτευμένη έστειλε 3 μηνύματα τον περασμένο μήνα και δε πηρε ποτέ απαντηση....Στο χερι σου είναι


> Ναι ίσως έτσι είναι πιο αποτελεσματικό απλά πρέπει να το δουλέψω πολύ ώστε να μπορέσω να αρνηθώ και σε κάνα τρίμηνο που θα κάνει προσπαθεια να επικοινωνήσει. Γιατί τον ξέρω καλά και θα το στείλει το μήνυμα σε άκυρη στιγμή

----------


## Dem999

Χαχαχαχα σωστο

----------


## Dem999

Ναι αυτό εννοώ, ότι τότε δεν αντιστάθηκα αλλά τώρα πρέπει

----------


## Remedy

> Για να είμαι ειλικρινής εγώ θα προτιμούσα από την πρώτη φορά που γνωριστήκαμε και πήγα σπίτι του και ήμουν επιφυλακτική και δεν κάναμε κάτι ολοκληρωμένο (φροντισα μάλιστα να τονίσω ότι ήμουν αδιάθετη), να μου πει ξέρεις κάτι εχω ξεκινήσει μια σχέση. Εκείνος έλεγε για μια σχέση που είχε παλιά πέντε χρόνια και μου έλεγε εγώ ξεκινάω κάτι και μπορεί να το παρατήσω, αν κολλήσω ασχολούμαι 
> Δεν ήταν ξεκάθαρος μέχρι που εγώ κατάλαβα κάτι και άρχισα επίτηδες να τον παίρνω τηλέφωνα για να πιεστεί να πει την αλήθεια


στην πρωτη και δευτερη συναντηση, του εκανες καποια ΞΕΚΑΘΑΡΗ ερωτηση, η προσπαθουσες να καταλαβεις απο τα συμφραζομενα;
εκεινος, σου ειπε ψεματα, η απεφευγε να ξεκαθαρισει τι εχει και τι δεν εχει;

----------


## Dem999

Του έκανα ερώτηση γιατί τον είχα δει και με την κοπέλα στο μαγαζί και μου είπε ότι με αυτή απλά είχαν βγει και όντως δεν ήταν η κοπέλα του, τον ρώτησα δηλαδή δεν έχεις σχέση, οχι
Και στην πρώτη πρώτη τον είχα ρωτήσει πάλι αφού μου έλεγε για μια πρώην του, φάση α τώρα δεν έχεις τίποτα;

----------


## mindcrime

Βλέπω πως το συζητάς ακομη, τι αποφάσισες τελικά τελος η μήπως να περίμενες λίγο ακόμα μηπως και γινόταν όλος δικός σου;

----------


## Dem999

Απαντάω στις ερωτήσεις που μου τίθενται
Δε μου αρέσει το ύφος σου

----------


## mindcrime

Καλα οκ ούτως η άλλως εγω τι είχα και τι εχασα

----------


## Remedy

> Του έκανα ερώτηση γιατί τον είχα δει και με την κοπέλα στο μαγαζί και μου είπε ότι με αυτή απλά είχαν βγει και όντως δεν ήταν η κοπέλα του, τον ρώτησα δηλαδή δεν έχεις σχέση, οχι
> Και στην πρώτη πρώτη τον είχα ρωτήσει πάλι αφού μου έλεγε για μια πρώην του, φάση α τώρα δεν έχεις τίποτα;


οκ. αρα ειπε ξεκαθαρα ψεματα. που κραατησαν τις δυο πρωτες συναντησεις ομως. μετα σου ειπε να μην παιρνεις τηλεφωνα γιατι μπορει να ειναι με αλλες, επομενως σου ειπε ξεκαθαρα οτι δεν εχετε κατι ιδιαιτερο.
αυτο το "μετα", εντελως συμπτωματικα, ηταν αμεσως μετα την δευτερη συναντηση οπου εγινε το σεξ. δηλαδη μπορεις ανετα να συμπερανεις οτι τα ψεματα ηταν για να πηδηξει. μετα, μια χαρα σου ειπε την αληθεια, μιας και δεν τον πειραζε να απομακρυνθεις. σου απαγορευσε και τα τηλεφωνα αλλωστε μετα το σεξ..
και μολις τον στριμωξες ειπε ξεκαθαρα οτι εχει σχεση. κι απο τοτε περασαν 2 χρονια με συναντησεις ενω τα ηξερες ολα.

----------


## Dem999

Μπορείς να λες την άποψη σου εννοείται απλά λιγότερο ειρωνικά. Το ότι το συζητάμε δε σημαίνει ότι θα περιμένω να γίνει δικός μου. Αλλά έχω θίξει το θέμα για να το συζητησω

----------


## Dem999

Όταν μου είπε την αλήθεια εγώ απομακρυνθηκα και επειτα εκείνος ήρθε πάλι και αφού μάλιστα το είχαμε κάνει. Και ναι μετα συνεχίστηκε η ιστορία, αλλά πλέον και ενώ ήταν ακόμα σε σχέση μου είπε να τον παίρνω τηλέφωνα, βγαίναμε, βρισκόμασταν σπίτι του κλπ

----------


## Remedy

> Όταν μου είπε την αλήθεια εγώ απομακρυνθηκα και επειτα εκείνος ήρθε πάλι και αφού μάλιστα το είχαμε κάνει. Και ναι μετα συνεχίστηκε η ιστορία, αλλά πλέον και ενώ ήταν ακόμα σε σχέση μου είπε να τον παίρνω τηλέφωνα, βγαίναμε, βρισκόμασταν σπίτι του κλπ


ε φυσικα, αφου ησουν διατεθιμενη να ανεχεσαι το οτι ειχε σχεση και αλλες γνωριμιες απο διπλα, γιατι να μην στο πει;
το ψεμα το ειπε για να πηδηξει. μετα, δεν τον ενοιαζε να μαθεις την αληθεια. αν την αντεχες, εμενες, αν δεν την αντεχες, εφευγες. αλλα να χωρισει, δεν το προτεινε.
γιατι δεν τον ρωτησες, γιατι δεν σου ειπε με το καλημερα οτι εχει σχεση, να αποφασισεις μονη σου αν θες να πηξδηχτεις μαζι του, αλλα σε παγιδευσε και στο ειπε μετα το σεξ, που δεν τον ενοιαζε να σε χασει;

----------


## Dem999

Η γνώμη μου είναι ότι δε θα μου το έλεγε ούτε μετά το σεξ αν δεν είχα επιμείνει

----------


## Remedy

> Η γνώμη μου είναι ότι δε θα μου το έλεγε ούτε μετά το σεξ αν δεν είχα επιμείνει


αν ηθελε να μην στο πει, δεν θα στο ελεγε.
σου ειχε ηδη πει να μην παιρνεις τηλεφωνο γιατι εχει κι αλλες, πριν επιμεινεις. πραγμα που δεν αφηνε περιθωριο για σχεση μεταξυ σας..
τι "αλλες", τι "αλλη"; δεν εχει διαφορα...

----------


## Dem999

Όχι αφότου επεμεινα έγιναν αυτά

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Όχι αφότου επεμεινα έγιναν αυτά


Η αλήθεια είναι οτι δε σου είπε για σχεση μεχρι να σε ρίξει.εχει δίκιο η ρεμεντι.Μετα που δεν ειχε τίποτα αλλο να πάρει απο σενα σου ειπε την αλήθεια.....τραγικος απλα...

----------


## Dem999

Αυτό ναι κάπως έτσι και λέει ότι ούτε στις άλλες λέει την αλήθεια

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Τραγικο απλα


> Αυτό ναι κάπως έτσι και λέει ότι ούτε στις άλλες λέει την αλήθεια

----------


## Ορέστης

Παντως αν το θεωρειται νορμαλ να κανετε στοματικο στο πρωτο ραντεβου, μετα μην παραπονιεστε που σας φερονται οπως σας φερονται.

----------


## Dem999

Ποιος σου είπε εσένα ότι έκανα στοματικό; Στο πρώτο ραντεβού δεν υπήρξε κάτι τέτοιο. Και επίσης αν μια γυναίκα θέλει να κάνει στοματικό από το πρώτο ραντεβού είναι δικαίωμα της, δε δίνει αυτό δικαίωμα στον άντρα να μην της φερθεί καλα

----------


## george1520

> Παντως αν το θεωρειται νορμαλ να κανετε στοματικο στο πρωτο ραντεβου, μετα μην παραπονιεστε που σας φερονται οπως σας φερονται.


Που κολλάει ρε Ορέστη αυτό; Εκει είναι το κουμπί που ενεργοποιείται η μαλακ....;

----------


## Ορέστης

> Ποιος σου είπε εσένα ότι έκανα στοματικό; Στο πρώτο ραντεβού δεν υπήρξε κάτι τέτοιο. Και επίσης αν μια γυναίκα θέλει να κάνει στοματικό από το πρώτο ραντεβού είναι δικαίωμα της, δε δίνει αυτό δικαίωμα στον άντρα να μην της φερθεί καλα


Οχι κοπελα μου. Αν εσενα σου αρεσει το ευκολο σεξ, θα ειναι μεγαλος βλακας ο αλλος να σου φερθει σα να εισαι κατι σοβαρο. Σαν μια απο τις πολλες θα σου φερθει.

----------


## george1520

> Οχι κοπελα μου. Αν εσενα σου αρεσει το ευκολο σεξ, θα ειναι μεγαλος βλακας ο αλλος να σου φερθει σα να εισαι κατι σοβαρο. Σαν μια απο τις πολλες θα σου φερθει.


Μίλησε η εμπειρία.

----------


## Dem999

Εγώ αρχικά δεν εκανα στοματικό στο πρώτο ραντεβού. Ένα το κρατούμενο
Δευτέρον αν σε μια κοπελα αρέσει πολύ ο άλλος και θέλει να κάνει σεξ από το πρώτο ραντεβού, δε θα σε βάλει αστυνομο και ούτε θα κριθεί αποκλειστικά απ αυτό. Κάποια άλλη μπορεί να περιμένει 10 ραντεβού και μετά να αποδειχθεί σκάρτη. Τι προκαταληψεις είναι αυτές;

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Θα συμφωνησω μαζί σου κοπελα μου...λες και ζουμε στο 1800


> Εγώ αρχικά δεν εκανα στοματικό στο πρώτο ραντεβού. Ένα το κρατούμενο
> Δευτέρον αν σε μια κοπελα αρέσει πολύ ο άλλος και θέλει να κάνει σεξ από το πρώτο ραντεβού, δε θα σε βάλει αστυνομο και ούτε θα κριθεί αποκλειστικά απ αυτό. Κάποια άλλη μπορεί να περιμένει 10 ραντεβού και μετά να αποδειχθεί σκάρτη. Τι προκαταληψεις είναι αυτές;

----------


## Dem999

Μα πραγματικά.... Εχω και φιλη που έκανε σεξ στο πρώτο ραντεβού και τα παιδιά τώρα είναι μαζί τρία χρόνια.... Έλεος υπάρχουν ακόμα αυτά τα στερεότυπα;

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Μην ακους τον Ορέστη ειναι μισογύνης


> Μα πραγματικά.... Εχω και φιλη που έκανε σεξ στο πρώτο ραντεβού και τα παιδιά τώρα είναι μαζί τρία χρόνια.... Έλεος υπάρχουν ακόμα αυτά τα στερεότυπα;

----------


## Dem999

Κάτι αντιλήφθηκα...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Μα πραγματικά.... Εχω και φιλη που έκανε σεξ στο πρώτο ραντεβού και τα παιδιά τώρα είναι μαζί τρία χρόνια.... Έλεος υπάρχουν ακόμα αυτά τα στερεότυπα;


Καλώς ήρθες στην Ελλάδα του 2020(τρομάρα μας).

----------


## Ορέστης

Μονα ζυγα δικα σας; Δε σας αρεσει να υπαρχουν επιπτωσεις για τις πραξεις σας.

Οποιος παιρνει στα σοβαρα γυναικα που θελει εφημερο σεξ, του αξιζει ο, τι παθει!

Αυτο εκανα εγω, και καλα τα επαθα.

Ο μπατσος το παιζει εξυπνα και βγαινει κερδισμενος. Ευγε του!

----------


## Dem999

Μην κρίνεις εξ ιδίων τα αλλότρια και μη δικαιολογείς τους άντρες για οτιδήποτε. Επίσης δε με ξέρεις κ από χθες για να μου λες ότι ψάχνω εφήμερο σεξ γιατί δεν ψάχνω αυτό

----------


## Dem999

Επίσης το γεγονός ότι στην εποχή μας που σε χώρες της Αφρικής όπως το Μαρόκο ακόμα οι γυναίκες παλεύουν για τη σεξουαλικη τους ελευθερία, είναι ντροπή να υπάρχουν ακόμα τέτοιες απόψεις. Επειδή την έπαθες από μια δε μισείς και όλες τις άλλες. Είναι σα να πήγες να κόψεις ένα τριαντάφυλλο και γρατζουνιστηκες μια φορά από τα αγκάθια, και γι αυτό δεν ξανακοβεις τριαντάφυλλο. Χάνεις τα καλύτερα χτίζοντας τέτοια τείχη

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Επίσης το γεγονός ότι στην εποχή μας που σε χώρες της Αφρικής όπως το Μαρόκο ακόμα οι γυναίκες παλεύουν για τη σεξουαλικη τους ελευθερία, είναι ντροπή να υπάρχουν ακόμα τέτοιες απόψεις


Εντάξει,είμαστε στην χώρα όπου μερικοί άντρες είναι ''Ανατολίτες'' (τρομάρα τους) ενώ για αυτούς η γυναίκα οφείλει να υπακούει εξ ολοκλήρου εις τας διαταγάς του ανδρός της.Οπότε μην σου κάνει εντύπωση.

----------


## Dem999

Σιγά μην κάτσουμε να φάμε και παντόφλα. Μακριά απ αυτούς

----------


## Ορέστης

> Επίσης το γεγονός ότι στην εποχή μας που σε χώρες της Αφρικής όπως το Μαρόκο ακόμα οι γυναίκες παλεύουν για τη σεξουαλικη τους ελευθερία, είναι ντροπή να υπάρχουν ακόμα τέτοιες απόψεις


Ειπα εγω κατι εναντια στην σεξουαλικη ελευθερια; Μαθε να διαβαζεις!

Οι γυναικες οταν μιλατε για ερωτικα μού θυμιζετε δημοσιους υπαλληλους οταν μιλανε για τα προνομια τους. 

Καλα κανουν οι γυναικες να ειναι ελευθερες και να εχουν περισταδιακες σχεσεις και καλα κανουν οι αντρες να μην ειναι βλακες και να κλαινε μετα για μια που ηθελε μονο το πουλι τους.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Σιγά μην κάτσουμε να φάμε και παντόφλα. Μακριά απ αυτούς


Εννοείται δεν θα κάτσεις να φας παντόφλα.
Βασικά δεν ασχολείσαι καθόλου.

----------


## Dem999

Απ όλα όσα διάβασες, σου φάνηκα για γυναίκα που ήθελα το πουλί;

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Απ όλα όσα διάβασες, σου φάνηκα για γυναίκα που ήθελα το πουλί;


Eγώ τώρα γιατί με τα 2 τελευταία σχόλια του Ορέστη,έχω την εντύπωση ότι διαβάζει φανατικά γνωστό site ερωτικού περιεχομένου?

----------


## Ορέστης

> Απ όλα όσα διάβασες, σου φάνηκα για γυναίκα που ήθελα το πουλί;


Να το εδειχνες απο την αρχη. Να μην εκανες τιποτα μαζι του. Θα σε εδιωχνε και θα γλιτωνες.

----------


## Dem999

Αν η γυναίκα σε ήθελε για το πουλί σου και για τίποτα άλλο, μπορώ να καταλάβω τους λόγους.... Κάτσε εκεί με τις σκληρές αναχρονιστικες σου απόψεις. Δεν μπορείς να δεις πέρα από το δάχτυλο σου

----------


## Ορέστης

> Eγώ τώρα γιατί με τα 2 τελευταία σχόλια του Ορέστη,έχω την εντύπωση ότι διαβάζει φανατικά γνωστό site ερωτικού περιεχομένου?


Γιατι το διαβαζεις εσυ προφανως.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Γιατι το διαβαζεις εσυ προφανως.


Noμίζω εσυ θα είσαι ο πιο φανατικός του αναγνώστης.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Θεε μου τι σχολια διαβάζω 2 παρα το βράδυ;

----------


## Ορέστης

> Αν η γυναίκα σε ήθελε για το πουλί σου και για τίποτα άλλο, μπορώ να καταλάβω τους λόγους.... Κάτσε εκεί με τις σκληρές αναχρονιστικες σου απόψεις. Δεν μπορείς να δεις πέρα από το δάχτυλο σου


Και μονο που δεχτηκες καμακι με το προσχημα ελεγχου στοιχειων δεν δειχνει και πολλη σοβαροτητα. Μια καταγγελια του επρεπε. Αλλα εν πασει περιπτωσει, πες κυλησε ο τετζερης και βρηκε το καπακι, αν δεν εισαι της ξεπετας, επρεπε να το δειξεις καθαρα στο πρωτο ραντεβου.

----------


## Dem999

Είδες πώς μου κατάντησαν το θέμα;

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Είδες πώς μου κατάντησαν το θέμα;


Προσωπικα δεν είχα τετοιον στόχο

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Τσίρκο έγινε


> Είδες πώς μου κατάντησαν το θέμα;

----------


## Dem999

Στο πρώτο ραντεβού έγιναν ελάχιστα πράγματα, δε θα μπω σε λεπτομέρειες, πάντως ούτε το στοματικό που είπες 
Δεν έχω κάνει ποτέ μου "ξεπέτα" αν θες να ξερεις
Έλεγχο θα μπορούσε να κάνει στον οποιονδήποτε, για τη δουλειά του θα τον καταγγείλω; 
Επίσης ναι μου άρεσε πολύ και είχα δικαίωμα να του μιλήσω στον δήθεν έλεγχο
Επίσης αν υπάρχει μια γυναίκα που της αρέσει η ξεπέτα, δεν αξίζει αυτή κάποια στιγμή να κάνει σχέση;
Και η σοβαρότητα ποια είναι κατ εσέ; Να βρίζει κάποια όποιον πάει να τη φλερτάρει και να περιμένει δέκα ραντεβού να κάνει σεξ; Από εκεί φαίνεται η σοβαρότητα;

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Απολογισε για το τι εκανες; γιατί;γουστο σου και καμαρι σου να κανεις οσες ξεπετες θες εφοσον εισαι ελεύθερη,ασε ρε θα τους δωσεις και λογαριασμό.Οτι γουσταρεις εκανες.


> Στο πρώτο ραντεβού έγιναν ελάχιστα πράγματα, δε θα μπω σε λεπτομέρειες, πάντως ούτε το στοματικό που είπες 
> Δεν έχω κάνει ποτέ μου "ξεπέτα" αν θες να ξερεις
> Έλεγχο θα μπορούσε να κάνει στον οποιονδήποτε, για τη δουλειά του θα τον καταγγείλω; 
> Επίσης ναι μου άρεσε πολύ και είχα δικαίωμα να του μιλήσω στον δήθεν έλεγχο
> Επίσης αν υπάρχει μια γυναίκα που της αρέσει η ξεπέτα, δεν αξίζει αυτή κάποια στιγμή να κάνει σχέση;

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Και μονο που δεχτηκες καμακι με το προσχημα ελεγχου στοιχειων δεν δειχνει και πολλη σοβαροτητα. Μια καταγγελια του επρεπε. Αλλα εν πασει περιπτωσει, πες κυλησε ο τετζερης και βρηκε το καπακι, αν δεν εισαι της ξεπετας, επρεπε να το δειξεις καθαρα στο πρωτο ραντεβου.


Για να μιλήσω σοβαρά τώρα:
Δικαίωμα ΤΗΣ!

----------


## Dem999

Έλα ντε... Και αναρωτιέται μετά γιατί δε βρίσκει γυναίκα. Ο κύριος τις περνάει από τεστ παρθενίας φαίνεται

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Έλα ντε... Και αναρωτιέται μετά γιατί δε βρίσκει γυναίκα


Εσύ κοίτα εσενα,όχι ότι θα πει ο χ,ψ κακεντρεχής
Αν είναι να ασχοληθείς με τον εκαστοτε που γράφει κάτι τέτοιο,χανεις τον χρόνο σου.

----------


## Dem999

Μα προσπαθώ να καταλάβω τι φταίει και σκέφτεται έτσι. Κι εμένα με πλήγωσε ο συγκεκριμένος, θα γενικεύσω για όλους τους άντρες και θα τους βρίζω ασύστολα;

----------


## Dem999

Δικαίωμα της οποιασδήποτε γυναίκας όσο είναι ελεύθερη και επειτα δε θα την εμποδίσουν οι ξεπετες η το σεξ στο πρώτο ραντεβού να κάνει σχέση. Όποιος κρίνει μόνο απ αυτά είναι τουλάχιστον επιφανειακός

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Μα προσπαθώ να καταλάβω τι φταίει και σκέφτεται έτσι. Κι εμένα με πλήγωσε ο συγκεκριμένος, θα γενικεύσω για όλους τους άντρες και θα τους βρίζω ασύστολα;


Ο καθεναε εχει τη δικη του λογικη και τα δικα του λάθη στις σκεψεις του.Ο Ορέστης είναι έτσι... Τον δεχόμαστε και παμε παρακάτω απλα δεν είναι να λαμβάνεις τα σχόλια του σοβαρα γιατί ειναι απλο φαρμάκι και δική του πικρια για τα δικά του βιώματα

----------


## Dem999

Ναι, έχεις δίκιο πάμε παρακάτω. Κι εγώ προχθές ξεκίνησα εδω, δεν ξέρω τον χαρακτήρα του καθενός

----------


## Ορέστης

> Για να μιλήσω σοβαρά τώρα:
> Δικαίωμα ΤΗΣ!





> Δικαίωμα της οποιασδήποτε γυναίκας όσο είναι ελεύθερη και επειτα δε θα την εμποδίσουν οι ξεπετες η το σεξ στο πρώτο ραντεβού να κάνει σχέση. Όποιος κρίνει μόνο απ αυτά είναι τουλάχιστον επιφανειακός


Εγω δεν αμφισβητω τα δικαιωματα σας. Σας επισημαινω τις επιπτωσεις. Δικαιωμα σας να πηδηξετε απο εναν γκρεμο. Μετα μην κλαιγεστε.

----------


## Sonia

Ορέστη βγήκες κάποιες φορές και είχες επικοινωνία με κάποια κοπέλα η οποία από αυτά που έχεις γράψει, εμένα δεν μου κάνει καν ότι σε έβλεπε ερωτικά ή ξέρω κι εγώ τι. Και έχεις πάρει αυτό το περιστατικό και έχεις φιάξει ολόκληρα σενάρια και κάνεις ένα σωρό άσχετες ερμηνείες και μάλιστα τις γενικεύεις και για όλες τις γυναίκες, από αυτή την απλή, μεμονωμένη, μοναδική και ίσως σημαντική για εσένα, αλλά ασήμαντη για τους περισσότερους εμπειρία. Γιατί δεν επικεντρώνεις στα θετικά αυτής της εμπειρίας, ότι το έζησες, ότι ήταν ένα μεγάλο βήμα για εσένα να βγεις βόλτα με μία κοπέλα κι ότι η επόμενη φορά που θα συσχετιστείς (κοινωνικά, φιλικά ή οτιδήποτε) με κάποιον άλλο άνθρωπο/κοπέλα ίσως να είναι πιο εύκολη για εσένα αφού έκανες ήδη ένα πρώτο βήμα; Γιατί να μπαίνεις σε ένα σωρό άσχετα θέματα και να λες αλλοπρόσαλλα πράγματα με ύφος αυθεντίας κιόλας; Που βοηθάει τους θεματοθέτες, ειλικρινά απάντησέ μου.

----------


## Sonia

Dem999 έχει πλάκα το πόσες σελίδες έχει φτάσει το θέμα. Συχνά οι συζητήσεις σε ένα forum μπορεί να ξεφύγουν και να πάνε αλλού βέβαια...
Εσύ για να ανακεφαλαιώσουμε, πως σκοπεύεις να κινηθείς από εδώ και πέρα; Θα κόψεις την επικοινωνία με αυτόν προς το παρόν αν κατάλαβα καλά;

----------


## george1520

> Εγω δεν αμφισβητω τα δικαιωματα σας. Σας επισημαινω τις επιπτωσεις. Δικαιωμα σας να πηδηξετε απο εναν γκρεμο. Μετα μην κλαιγεστε.


Τις οποίες ποιος τις ορίζει Ορέστη; Η μεγάλη σου εμπειρία ή το γεγονός ότι κάπου πάντα πρέπει να ρίχνουμε ευθύνες (και με βάση εσένα φταίει πάντα η γυναίκα). Σταμάτα να καταστρέφεις τα θέματα. Πήγαινε επιτέλους σε ένα ψυχολόγο.

----------


## Dem999

Ναι το έχω ήδη κάνει, επικοινωνούμε πιο αραιά πλέον και μαζεύω δυνάμεις για να το ληξω είτε από κοντά είτε με μήνυμα

----------


## Dem999

Επιπτώσεις γιατί; Για έγκλημα μιλάμε;

----------


## Dem999

Ναι η αλήθεια είναι ότι και εγώ δεν περίμενα να πάρει τόσο μεγάλη διάσταση αλλά νομίζω ότι τέτοια γεγονότα γίνονται αφορμή για γενικότερη συζήτηση και προβληματισμό, συν του ότι μπορεί να υπάρχουν και άτομα με παρόμοιες εμπειρίες

----------


## george1520

> Ναι η αλήθεια είναι ότι και εγώ δεν περίμενα να πάρει τόσο μεγάλη διάσταση αλλά νομίζω ότι τέτοια γεγονότα γίνονται αφορμή για γενικότερη συζήτηση και προβληματισμό, συν του ότι μπορεί να υπάρχουν και άτομα με παρόμοιες εμπειρίες


Με ανθρώπους που σκέφτονται όπως τον Ορέστη να μην μπαίνεις καν στην διαδικασία να συζητάς.

----------


## Dem999

Εντάξει ο καθένας έχει την άποψη του αλλά το θέμα είναι πώς την εκφράζει...

----------


## george1520

Άλλο λέω γνώμη κι άλλο κρίνω. Η ζωή του κάθε ανθρώπου είναι επιλογή του. Το ότι εμείς σου λέμε χώρισε δεν σημαίνει κάτι. Είναι απλά η γνώμη μας. Εσύ μπορείς να μείνεις μαζί του μέχρι τα βαθιά γεράματα.
Απλά κάποια θέματα δεν έχουν πολλές οπτικές. Το σεξ είναι επιλογη και δεν έχει φύλο. Κάποια άτομα ξεχνάνε ότι σκοπό του φόρουμ είναι να βοηθήσει με αντικειμενικες γνώμες και όχι μέσο για να ξεσπαμε τα κόμπλεξ μας στους άλλους.

----------


## Dem999

Πολύ σωστό.

----------


## Remedy

οι σεξιστικες και οι ρατσιστικες κραυγες, δεν ειναι "αποψη". οσα απωθημενα κι αν εχει αυτος που τις εκφραζει.
να αφησουμε τοτε και τον καθε χρυσαυγιτη να μας λεει τις "αποψεις" του και να τον καμαρωνουμε.
βρε ουστ.

----------


## Dem999

E ναι εντάξει... Αν και δε Χρειάζεται να τον καμαρώσουμε,μπορούμε να απορριψουμε την άποψη του. Πάντως όπως και να χει κ εγώ τα έχασα με κάποιες σεξιστικές αναχρονιστικες αντιλήψεις

----------


## Ορέστης

> Ορέστη βγήκες κάποιες φορές και είχες επικοινωνία με κάποια κοπέλα η οποία από αυτά που έχεις γράψει, εμένα δεν μου κάνει καν ότι σε έβλεπε ερωτικά ή ξέρω κι εγώ τι. Και έχεις πάρει αυτό το περιστατικό και έχεις φιάξει ολόκληρα σενάρια και κάνεις ένα σωρό άσχετες ερμηνείες και μάλιστα τις γενικεύεις και για όλες τις γυναίκες, από αυτή την απλή, μεμονωμένη, μοναδική και ίσως σημαντική για εσένα, αλλά ασήμαντη για τους περισσότερους εμπειρία. Γιατί δεν επικεντρώνεις στα θετικά αυτής της εμπειρίας, ότι το έζησες, ότι ήταν ένα μεγάλο βήμα για εσένα να βγεις βόλτα με μία κοπέλα κι ότι η επόμενη φορά που θα συσχετιστείς (κοινωνικά, φιλικά ή οτιδήποτε) με κάποιον άλλο άνθρωπο/κοπέλα ίσως να είναι πιο εύκολη για εσένα αφού έκανες ήδη ένα πρώτο βήμα; Γιατί να μπαίνεις σε ένα σωρό άσχετα θέματα και να λες αλλοπρόσαλλα πράγματα με ύφος αυθεντίας κιόλας; Που βοηθάει τους θεματοθέτες, ειλικρινά απάντησέ μου.


Εχω γραψει συγκεκριμενα πραγματα πανω στο θεμα. Συγνωμη αν δε σου αρεσαν. Τι σχεση εχει αυτο με το αν με εβλεπε ερωτικα η κοπελα; Την ειχες ξαναγραψει αυτη την ακυρη αποψη - αποδειξη του οτι πρεπει να προσεχουμε πολυ ποιους ακουμε και ποιοι μας επηρεαζουν στο ιντερνετ γιατι μπορει να μας οδηγουν στην καταστροφη.

Οι στερεοτυπικες απαντησεις που δινετε οι γυναικες του φορουμ δε νομιζω οτι ωφελουν τη νηματοθετρια. Ακουγεστε σαν echo chamber προσπαθειτε να κανετε η μια την αλλη να νιωσει ειχαριστα με ηχους διχωςς νοημα, σαν πουλια που κρωζουν το πρωι το ενα στο αλλο.

Αν η dm99819 δε θελει να μπλεκει με τετοιους τύπους κατι θα πρεπει να αλλαξει στην προσεγγιση της. Δεν ακουγεται ευχαριστα αυτο που λεω, εχετε δικιο.

----------


## Deleted-13072020a

Δεν θα υποστηριξω ούτε θα υιοθετήσω καμία από τις δύο απόψεις που δημιουργήθηκαν από τα δύο μέτωπα στα τελευταία σχόλια του θέματος. Αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι ότι είναι καλό να ακούγονται διάφορες απόψεις. Πλουραλισμος των απόψεων λέγεται....και είτε συμφωνείς είτε διαφωνείς με την άποψη του συνομιλητή σου ....η άποψη του κάτι έχει να προσφέρει ,αν δεν τα βλέπεις όλα άσπρο-μαύρο. 

Επίσης θα πω και κάτι ακόμα γιατι έχει καταντήσει λιγο ρατσιστικό και θέτει άτομα στο περιθώριο. Για να γράψει κάνεις την άποψη του ΔΕΝ είναι απαραίτητο ντε και καλά να είναι "αυθεντια" ή γκουρού των σχέσεων και των εμπειριών. Πρέπει να δίνεται το βήμα σε κάθε άνθρωπο να εκφράσει την οπτική του. ( αν αυτή η οπτική δεν προκαλεί σοβαρά προβλήματα και δεν προσβάλει αμεσα τον θεματοθετη ή τα μέλη) 

Στη τελική υπάρχουν πολλοί άνθρωποι που νομίζουν ότι έχουν ζήσει πολλά στη ζωή τους αλλα είναι ακατεργαστοι,αφιλοσοφητοι και όχι ισορροπημένοι στο πως έχουν πορευτεί . Είναι τουλάχιστον κακαντρεχες και ναρκισσιστικο να κάνουμε διακρίσεις και να βάζουμε κριτήρια στο ποιος θα διατυπώσει την άποψη του. Εσύ πχ δεν θα μιλήσεις επειδή δεν έχεις γνώσεις ψυχολογίας & εσύ δεν θα μιλήσεις γιατί δεν ξέρεις.....
Που ζούμε;;; τι έχουμε λογοκρισία;

Αλλο να υπάρχει προσβολή και εχθρικό ή απειλητικό μνμ και άλλο να συμβαίνει αυτό. 

Τυχαίνει το αντικείμενο των σπουδών μου να είναι συναφές με τη ψυχολογία. Εγώ τι πρεπει να πω δηλαδή; ΣΚΑΣΜΟΣ ολοι να μιλήσω ΕΓΩ που ξέρω;;

Δεν γράφουμε σε κανένα επιστημονικό περιοδικό......ενα φόρουμ είναι και ολοι έχουν θέση αρκεί να γράφουν με ευγενεια και σεβασμό

----------


## Dem999

Και ποιος σου είπε εσένα ότι μπλέκω μόνιμα με τέτοιους τύπους; Έτυχε αυτή τη φορά. Χωρίς να με ξέρεις από την πρώτη στιγμή άρχισες να μου λες ότι είναι λογικό γιατί έκανα στοματικό από το πρώτο ραντεβού, μάλιστα χωρίς να ισχύει αυτό για εμένα, ότι είμαι σαν όσες ψάχνουν περιστασιακο σεξ και μπλέκω με τόσους τέτοιους τύπους που πρέπει να αλλάξω την προσέγγιση μου. Νομίζω ότι βιάστηκες πολύ να βγάλεις συμπεράσματα για εμένα και αυτά επίσης δεν έχουν ερεισμα

----------


## Sonia

Φυσικά και ο καθένας λέει την άποψή του. Πάνω στο θέμα, όχι πάνω σε ότι του έρθει στο κεφάλι. Το να λέει ο άλλος "Τι περιμένεις αν παίρνει πίπες από το πρώτο ραντεβού" λες και είπε η κοπέλα κάτι τέτοιο που κολλάει;
Να μπω κι εγώ εκεί που λέει η άλλη την ιστορία της με έναν άντρα και να γράφω στο ξεκούδουνο την επίδραση του κορωνοϊού στον τουρισμό της Στερεάς Ελλάδας το μήνα Απρίλιο άμα είναι έτσι ή να γράψω για την επίδραση του μεταστρουκτουαλισμού στην ιστοριογραφία της τέχνης.

Και να πω ότι μία φορά πάτησα μία τσίχλα στο δρόμο κι άρχισα τα καντήλια κι ένας γελούσε που στεκόταν παραδίπλα, άρα ποτέ μη μασάτε τσίχλες, τι περιμένεις, να σε πάρουν στα σοβαρά; Εμπειρία μου ήταν κι αυτή, μία ιστορία με μία τσίχλα κι έναν που γελούσε, άρα σχετικό το βρίσκω κι απολύτως λογικό συμπέρασμα. Και μην τολμήσετε και υποβαθμίσετε αυτό που λέω, όλοι έχουμε ελευθερία λόγου.

----------


## Dem999

Κι εμένα αυτό με τις πιπες μου φάνηκε και άσχετο και προσβλητικό...

----------


## Deleted-13072020a

ΔΕΝ θέλω να υπερπασιστω ΚΑΜΙΑ απόψη..μενω ουδέτερη και το διευκρινίζω για να μην παρεξηγηθώ. .

Αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι ότι καθένας μπορεί να γράψει την οπτική του αρκεί να τη διατυπώνει ευγενικά και όχι προσβλητικά. 


Και καθένας έχει δικαίωμα να συμφωνήσει ή να διαφωνήσει για αυτήν την άποψη. Κατά τη γνώμη μου χαρακτηρισμοί του στυλ "αααα εσύ δεν ξέρεις τι μιλάς...." μπορούν να αποφευχθούν. Και δεν μιλάω για τη σονια που του εξήγησε ότι από μια μόνο εμπειρία δεν μπορεί να καταλάβει κανείς και να γενικευει. 

Το λέω γενικότερα ...και σε όποιον νομίζει ότι αποτελεί ελιτ του φόρουμ και ότι η γνώμη των αλλων είναι κατώτερη από τη δική του και ότι δεν μπορεί να εκφερει άποψη κάποιος που δεν πληροί κάποια κριτήρια.

----------


## george1520

> Κι εμένα αυτό με τις πιπες μου φάνηκε και άσχετο και προσβλητικό...


Τελικά θα βρεθείτε; Τι του είπες;

----------


## Dem999

Δεν ξέρω αν θα βρεθούμε απλα του είπα ότι κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να μιλήσουμε σοβαρά είτε απ το τηλ είτε από κοντά

----------


## george1520

> Δεν ξέρω αν θα βρεθούμε απλα του είπα ότι κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να μιλήσουμε σοβαρά είτε απ το τηλ είτε από κοντά


Θεωρείς ότι αν πας τώρα (εννοω αυτές τις μέρες) θα μπορέσεις να το τελειώσεις?

----------


## Dem999

Αύριο μεθαύριο όχι. Θα μιλήσω και με την ψυχολόγο μου, θα μαζσψω δυνάμεις και ίσως σε κανένα δεκαήμερο

----------


## Sonia

> Εχω γραψει συγκεκριμενα πραγματα πανω στο θεμα. Συγνωμη αν δε σου αρεσαν. Τι σχεση εχει αυτο με το αν με εβλεπε ερωτικα η κοπελα; Την ειχες ξαναγραψει αυτη την ακυρη αποψη - αποδειξη του οτι πρεπει να προσεχουμε πολυ ποιους ακουμε και ποιοι μας επηρεαζουν στο ιντερνετ γιατι μπορει να μας οδηγουν στην καταστροφη.
> 
> Οι στερεοτυπικες απαντησεις που δινετε οι γυναικες του φορουμ δε νομιζω οτι ωφελουν τη νηματοθετρια. Ακουγεστε σαν echo chamber προσπαθειτε να κανετε η μια την αλλη να νιωσει ειχαριστα με ηχους διχωςς νοημα, σαν πουλια που κρωζουν το πρωι το ενα στο αλλο.
> 
> Αν η dm99819 δε θελει να μπλεκει με τετοιους τύπους κατι θα πρεπει να αλλαξει στην προσεγγιση της. Δεν ακουγεται ευχαριστα αυτο που λεω, εχετε δικιο.


Φυσικά και έχει σχέση, διότι τον πρώτο καιρό έγραφες ότι μιλούσατε σαν φίλοι, μετά λες ότι χάρηκες που πηγατε για περπάτημα και παγωτό αλλά μάλλον φάνηκες δειλός που δεν έκανες κίνηση, μετά δεν σου μιλούσε όπως το περίμενες και απομακρυνθήκατε και μετά άρχισες να γράφεις ότι το πρόβλημα ήταν που δεν έκανες κίνηση κι αυτή απομακρύνθηκε ενώ αν έκανες θα το εκτιμούσε και κάτι θα γινόταν και μετά έφτασες στο συμπέρασμα ότι όλες θέλουν κίνηση στο πρώτο ραντεβού αλλα για κάποιο λόγο ταυτόχρονα κανένας δεν τις παίρνει στα σοβαρά. Κι όλα αυτά κάθε φορά και προοδευτικά με μεγαλύτερες σάλτσες και άκυρα συμπεράσματα στο μυαλό σου που βδομάδα τη βδομάδα και απο θέμα σε θέμα τα γενικεύεις και λες τα δικά σου. Στο έχω ξαναγράψει, παλιότερα είχες μία αρνητικότητα, αλλά ήσουν δεκτικός στην συζήτηση και δεν ήσουν δογματικός και κάθετος. 

Ποιες είναι οι στερεοτυπικές απόψεις που λέμε εμείς και γιατί δεν είναι στερεοτυπικές οι δικές σου; Τι ακριβώς λες στην κοπέλα στην συγκεκριμενη περίπτωση με τον συγκεκριμένο άντρα;

----------


## george1520

> Αύριο μεθαύριο όχι. Θα μιλήσω και με την ψυχολόγο μου, θα μαζσψω δυνάμεις και ίσως σε κανένα δεκαήμερο


Θα σου είναι εύκολο από κοντά; Δεν φοβάσαι ότι θα σε "καταφέρει";

----------


## Sonia

> Αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι ότι καθένας μπορεί να γράψει την οπτική του αρκεί να τη διατυπώνει ευγενικά και όχι προσβλητικά. 
> 
> 
> Και καθένας έχει δικαίωμα να συμφωνήσει ή να διαφωνήσει για αυτήν την άποψη. .


Ε, ποιος είπε το αντίθετο;

----------


## Dem999

Αν δω ότι όσο περνάνε οι μέρες δεν μπορώ, θα το κάνω απ το τηλέφωνο. Αν αισθανθώ δυνατή θα γίνει από κοντά. Θα μετρήσω τις δυνάμεις μου

----------


## george1520

> Αν δω ότι όσο περνάνε οι μέρες δεν μπορώ, θα το κάνω απ το τηλέφωνο. Αν αισθανθώ δυνατή θα γίνει από κοντά. Θα μετρήσω τις δυνάμεις μου


Κλήση εννοείς; Γενικά τι σκέφτεσαι πλέον για αυτόν τον άνθρωπο;

----------


## Ορέστης

> Κι εμένα αυτό με τις πιπες μου φάνηκε και άσχετο και προσβλητικό...


Δε χρησιμοποιησα την λεξη πιπες.

----------


## Dem999

Τον θέλω ακόμα και σεξουαλικα και συναισθηματικά αλλά είμαι σε μια φάση που πρυτανευει η λογική και θεωρώ ότι μπορώ να τα καταφέρω

----------


## Deleted-13072020a

> Δε χρησιμοποιησα την λεξη πιπες.


Ε το είπες στοματικό όμως


Άστο δεν σε παίρνει προχωρά παρακάτω δεν το σωζεις

----------


## george1520

> Τον θέλω ακόμα και σεξουαλικα και συναισθηματικά αλλά είμαι σε μια φάση που πρυτανευει η λογική και θεωρώ ότι μπορώ να τα καταφέρω


Ίσως ένα απλο μήνυμα θα ήταν κι πιο εύκολο;

----------


## Dem999

Το νόημα έχει σημασία όχι η λεξη

----------


## Deleted-13072020a

> Τον θέλω ακόμα και σεξουαλικα και συναισθηματικά αλλά είμαι σε μια φάση που πρυτανευει η λογική και θεωρώ ότι μπορώ να τα καταφέρω


Εγώ νομίζω ότι κακώς δίνουμε τόση έκταση στο θέμα. Είναι δικαίωμα σου να το συζητάς βέβαια ...όσο θέλεις αν αυτό σε διευκολύνει. Αλλα ξέρεις πόσα τέτοια γίνονται καθημερινά;;;;;; δεν είσαι ούτε η πρώτη ούτε η τελευταία. Για μένα αυτό που του αξίζει είναι ghosting χωρις καμία εξήγηση. 

Έδω γίνονται ghosting ακόμα και σε σχέσεις χρονών χωρίς καμία εξήγηση. Δεν το επικροτώ αλλα το λέω......

Και για 4-5 πηδήματα με έναν που είχε σχέση και είχε και τις ξεπετες του θα κάτσεις να αφιερώσεις χρόνο από τη ζωή και από την ηρεμία σου για να του πεις να το ληξετε.

Σε παρακαλώ.......

Βέβαια ότι θες εσύ ξέρεις αλλά συνεχίζεις να του δίνεις αξία και δεν χρειάζεται

----------


## Dem999

Εντάξει δεν ήταν 4_5 και μιλάμε για κάτι που διήρκεσε δύο χρόνια. Ghosting είναι απλά να εξαφανιστώ;

----------


## Remedy

> Αύριο μεθαύριο όχι. Θα μιλήσω και με την ψυχολόγο μου, θα μαζσψω δυνάμεις και ίσως σε κανένα δεκαήμερο


η ψυχολογος σου δηλαδη, σε συμβουλευσε να του μιλησεις απο κοντα;
τι σε ωθει να του μιλησεις καν; εχετε σχεση; οχι.
μηπως κατα βαθος , η ελπιδα οτι θα ταρακουνηθει και μπορει κατι να αλλαξει;
να σου προτεινει να ειστε μαζι για παραδειγμα;

δεν σε υποτιμησε αρκετα, λεγοντας σου οτι αλλη εχει στο πλευρο του, θα ζησουν μαζι, αλλα θελει να σε βλεπει οταν εχει χρονο;
δεν σε θυμωνει αυτο; νομιζεις οτι του οφειλεις εξηγησεις;
εγω νομιζω οτι αυτο που του αξιζει ειναι ειναι να αδιαφορησεις γι αυτον χωρις να του δωσεις καμια εξηγηση.
ειναι το μονο που θα τον ταραξει.
ΟΧΙ για να αλλαξει γνωμη και να χωρισει, αλλα για να καταλαβει οτι δεν εισαι το πειθηνιο παιχνιδακι του που το κοροιδεψε με ψυχοπαπαριες (του κ@λου) , και θα ειναι παντα στην θεση του να επισκεπτεται και να του κανει τα χατηρια.
εξεπληξε τον και αστον να ψαχνεται.

----------


## Sonia

Προσωπικά δεν είμαι υπέρ του ghosting αλλά είμαι όντως υπέρ στου ότι δεν χρειάζεται και υπερανάλυση. 
Θα μπορούσες π.χ. αντί να τον αποφεύγεις και να εξαφανιστείς, πρώτα να του στείλεις ένα μήνυμα ότι το λήγεις και γιατί, χωρίς πολλά περιθώρια για συζητήσεις... Και μετά να εξαφανιστείς : )

----------


## Dem999

Όχι δε με συμβούλευσε από κοντά, εγώ νιώθω ότι θέλω να το κάνω έτσι. Όχι για να τον ταρακούνησω, απλά το αισθάνομαι
Τέλος πάντων αν εσείς λέτε το αντίθετο θα έχετε τους λόγους σας

----------


## Deleted-13072020a

> Εντάξει δεν ήταν 4_5 και μιλάμε για κάτι που διήρκεσε δύο χρόνια. Ghosting είναι απλά να εξαφανιστώ;


Ghosting είναι να εξαφανιστείς και να μην απαντάς ούτε σε μνμ ούτε σε τηλέφωνα του. Και είναι ένας καλός τρόπος για να δείξεις σε οποιονδήποτε δεν σε υπολογίζει ...πού τον έχεις γραμμενη! Για μένα δεν χρειάζεται να του δώσεις τη τιμή και την αξία να πας να τον βρεις από κοντά μα το διαπραγματευτείς. Δεν αλλάζει κάτι...δεν έχεις ελπίδα μαζί του. Εάν θες να του δώσεις ένα μάθημα και το έχεις αχτι τότε το μόνο που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να τον γράψεις εκεί που δεν πάει. Ίσως ένα ελάχιστο κομμάτι του αντρικού του εγωισμού να θιχτει και να αναρωτιέται για το που εξαφάνιστηκες και για το τι ήταν στη ζωή σου τελικά. Γιατί τώρα νομίζει ότι είναι ο Θεός και εσύ το παιχνιδάκι του. 

Μην βάλεις τη διάθεση σου τον ψυχισμό σου την υγεία σου σε κίνδυνο για αυτόν. Θα σε ταράξει. Δεν το αξίζει

Αν όμως θες να του πεις κατάμουτρα αυτά που νιώθεις για να εκτονωθείς δεν σε εμποδίζει κάνεις

----------


## Remedy

> Όχι δε με συμβούλευσε από κοντά, εγώ νιώθω ότι θέλω να το κάνω έτσι. Όχι για να τον ταρακούνησω, απλά το αισθάνομαι
> Τέλος πάντων αν εσείς λέτε το αντίθετο θα έχετε τους λόγους σας


το αισθανεσαι, επειδη τον θελεις κοπελα μου...
η μεσα σου φωνη σε σπρωχνει κοντα του.
ειναι μια δικαιολογια προς τον εαυτο σου το ξεκαθαρισμα. αυτο που εθς ειναι να βρεθεις κοντα του.
αν οντως θες να φυγεις, θα αδιαφορησεις. γιατι αυτος αδιαφορει για σενα.
δεν εχει καν σπιτι να συναντιεστε πλεον, μιας και αποφασισε να συζησει με την κοπελα του.
αυτο ειναι αδιαφορια. 
γιατι να του κανεις την χαρη να του εξηγησεις;
χαρη του κανεις.
του το κανεις ευκολο.
δυσκολεψε τον λιγο, που τα θελει ολα στο πιατο.

----------


## Dem999

Δεν έχει καταλάβει ότι είμαι καψούρα για εκείνον. Δεν του το έχω δείξει, απλά του έχω δείξει ότι τον εκτιμώ και περνάω ωραία.

----------


## Remedy

> Προσωπικά *δεν είμαι υπέρ του ghosting* αλλά είμαι όντως υπέρ στου ότι δεν χρειάζεται και υπερανάλυση. 
> Θα μπορούσες π.χ. αντί να τον αποφεύγεις και να εξαφανιστείς, πρώτα να του στείλεις ένα μήνυμα ότι το λήγεις και γιατί, χωρίς πολλά περιθώρια για συζητήσεις... Και μετά να εξαφανιστείς : )


γιατι οχι σονια;
του οφειλει ειλικρινεια και συνεπεια;
δεν ειδες τι δουλεμα τρωει;

----------


## Remedy

> Δεν έχει καταλάβει ότι είμαι καψούρα για εκείνον. Δεν του το έχω δείξει, απλά του έχω δείξει ότι τον εκτιμώ και περνάω ωραία.


ετσι νομιζεις εσυ.
δεν κρυβονται αυτα...

----------


## blackbird

> Δεν θα υποστηριξω ούτε θα υιοθετήσω καμία από τις δύο απόψεις που δημιουργήθηκαν από τα δύο μέτωπα στα τελευταία σχόλια του θέματος. Αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι ότι είναι καλό να ακούγονται διάφορες απόψεις. Πλουραλισμος των απόψεων λέγεται....και είτε συμφωνείς είτε διαφωνείς με την άποψη του συνομιλητή σου ....η άποψη του κάτι έχει να προσφέρει ,αν δεν τα βλέπεις όλα άσπρο-μαύρο. 
> 
> *Επίσης θα πω και κάτι ακόμα γιατι έχει καταντήσει λιγο ρατσιστικό και θέτει άτομα στο περιθώριο. Για να γράψει κάνεις την άποψη του ΔΕΝ είναι απαραίτητο ντε και καλά να είναι "αυθεντια" ή γκουρού των σχέσεων και των εμπειριών. Πρέπει να δίνεται το βήμα σε κάθε άνθρωπο να εκφράσει την οπτική του. ( αν αυτή η οπτική δεν προκαλεί σοβαρά προβλήματα και δεν προσβάλει αμεσα τον θεματοθετη ή τα μέλη)* 
> 
> Στη τελική υπάρχουν πολλοί άνθρωποι που νομίζουν ότι έχουν ζήσει πολλά στη ζωή τους αλλα είναι ακατεργαστοι,αφιλοσοφητοι και όχι ισορροπημένοι στο πως έχουν πορευτεί . Είναι τουλάχιστον κακαντρεχες και ναρκισσιστικο να κάνουμε διακρίσεις και να βάζουμε κριτήρια στο ποιος θα διατυπώσει την άποψη του. Εσύ πχ δεν θα μιλήσεις επειδή δεν έχεις γνώσεις ψυχολογίας & εσύ δεν θα μιλήσεις γιατί δεν ξέρεις.....
> Που ζούμε;;; τι έχουμε λογοκρισία;
> 
> Αλλο να υπάρχει προσβολή και εχθρικό ή απειλητικό μνμ και άλλο να συμβαίνει αυτό. 
> 
> ...


Ακριβώς αυτό σκέφτηκα κι' εγώ διαβάζοντας διάφορα σχόλια. 
Φυσικά συμφωνώ και με τα υπόλοιπα που γράφεις.
Πολύ σε πάω εσένα κοπελιά.

(Απλά ήθελα να το εκφράσω, συνεχίστε :D)

----------


## george1520

> γιατι οχι σονια;
> του οφειλει ειλικρινεια και συνεπεια;
> δεν ειδες τι δουλεμα τρωει;


Πάντως σαν λύση είναι η καλύτερη. Να εξαφανιστεί, έτσι δεν θα του δώσει χώρο να πει οτιδήποτε για να την καταφέρει. Αλλά από την άλλη σαν μέθοδος θεωρώ ότι δεν είναι ωραία ότι και να σου έκανε ο άλλος απλά να εξαφανιστεις. Του λες ξεκάθαρα αυτά που σκέφτεσαι και τέλος.

----------


## blackbird

Το ghosting είναι ΑΠΑΙΣΙΟ και σίγουρα θα του έκανε χάρη αν του εξηγούσε και ήταν ειλικρινής, απλά από την άλλη σκέφτομαι και το άλλο. Μπορεί να λειτουργήσει και σαν ξέσπασμα, ανακούφιση, να τα βγάλει από μέσα της και να πάει παρακάτω. Αυτή ξέρει βέβαια. Φτάνει να είναι ειλικρινής πρώτα με τον εαυτό της και αποφασισμένη.

----------


## Dem999

Αυτή την εκτόνωση σκέφτηκα κ εγω

----------


## blackbird

> Αυτή την εκτόνωση σκέφτηκα κ εγω


Φτάνει να είσαι αποφασισμένη όπως γράφω. Μην αρχίσει τα παραμύθια και σε πείσει.

----------


## Deleted-13072020a

> Ακριβώς αυτό σκέφτηκα κι' εγώ διαβάζοντας διάφορα σχόλια. 
> Φυσικά συμφωνώ και με τα υπόλοιπα που γράφεις.
> Πολύ σε πάω εσένα κοπελιά.
> 
> (Απλά ήθελα να το εκφράσω, συνεχίστε :D)


Σε ευχαριστώ.....

Αν και η πρόθεση μου δεν είναι να κάνω ούτε συμμάχους ούτε εχθρούς. Απλα γράφω ό,τι παρατηρώ και θέλω να επεμβω. 


Εαν κατά τη γνώμη μου ο Ορέστης, (και ο οποιοσδηποτε Ορέστης) διατύπωνε καλύτερα την άποψη του, μπορεί να ήταν μια οπτική που μπορεί να σταθεί με επιχειρήματα και να γίνει αντικείμενο συζήτησης. (Χωρίς να λέω ότι συμφωνώ ή ότι διαφωνώ με αυτά που έγραψε) 

ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ εδώ δεν τα ξέρει όλα....!
Κάποιος είναι περισσότερο καλός σε κάτι από τον αλλον...και η μια γνώμη συμπληρώνει την άλλη....

Επίσης εδώ κάνεις δεν γράφει ως ειδικός. Μόνο οι ειδικοί γνωρίζουν και είναι εκπαιδευμένοι στο πως να δώσουν απόψη και να αποστασιοποιουνται απο δικά τους θέματα και από προσωπικές απόψεις.

Αυτό σημαίνει ότι ΟΛΟΙ μας σε αυτά που γράφουμε αναδεικνύουμε και ένα κομμάτι του εαυτού μας και των αντιλήψεων μας.

Ακόμα και "ορθή" και βοηθητική να είναι μια άποψη φέρει ως κάποιο βαθμό κομμάτια δικά μας και είναι επηρεασμένη. Οπότε το θεωρώ αστοχία να θεωρεί κάποιος ότι η γνώμη του είναι ανώτερη ενώ αντιθέτως των άλλων κατώτερη γιατί επηρεάζεται από ένστικτα. Τώρα αν η άποψη κάποιου είναι επηρεασμένη κατά ένα 5% από τον υποκειμενικό παράγοντα ενώ άλλων κατα 80% είναι άλλο θέμα. Αλλα από τη στιγμή που γράφουμε "προσωπικές απόψεις" όλοι μας είμαστε υποκειμενικοι κατά ένα μικρότερο η μεγαλύτερο βαθμό.

----------


## Remedy

> Πάντως σαν λύση είναι η καλύτερη. Να εξαφανιστεί, έτσι δεν θα του δώσει χώρο να πει οτιδήποτε για να την καταφέρει. Αλλά από την άλλη σαν μέθοδος θεωρώ ότι δεν είναι ωραία ότι και να σου έκανε ο άλλος απλά να εξαφανιστεις. Του λες ξεκάθαρα αυτά που σκέφτεσαι και τέλος.


δεν ειναι μονο οτι δεν θα του δωσει χωρο να πει κατι, αλλα θα του δωσει το μηνυμα οτι δεν εχει δικαιωμα να πει κατι. οπως την αγνοησε παιρνοντας αποφασεις για την ζωη του (συμβιωση), ετσι τον αγνοει, παιρνοντας αποφασεις για την δικη της.
κι εκτος αυτου, υπαρχει το θεμα του timing.
ενας δεσμευμενος, ειδικα αν καλοπερναει σπιτι του, ειναι στην κοσμαρα του. θυμαται την "ερωμενη" οταν θελει να πηδηξει. τον υπολοιπο καιρο, μπορει να του ειναι και βαρος, γιατι πρεπει να προσεχει, εχει την "νομιμη" , την ζωη τους τις ασχολιες του, τις δουλειες του κλπ.
αν τον καλεσει η κοπελα σε φαση που ειναισ την κοσμαρα του, παρολο που θα ανταποκριθει, θα του προκαλεσει ενοχληση.
οσο και να προσπαθησει να την στριμωξει στην συναντηση, η δηλωση της οτι αποχωρει, μπορει μεχρι και να τον ανακουφισει.
Αν ομως δεν του πει τπτ, οσος καιρος και να περασει θα ερθει η μερα που θα θελει να την δει κατεπειγοντως γιατι θα θελει ΕΚΕΙΝΟΣ να την δει (ο πασας). εκει, θα φαει μεγαλη ηττα αν δεν την βρισκει και διαπιστωσει οτι απλα τον προσπερασε χωρις καν να τον ενημερωσει.
εννοειται οτι θα την ψαξει, θα παρακαλεσει, θα τα κανει ολα τα καραγκιοζιλικια, αλλα τουλαχιστον θα τον τσουξει. δεν θα χαρει κι απο πανω..

----------


## Dem999

Όχι βέβαια δε θα χαρεί κυρίως γιατί κανείς άλλος δεν είναι διατεθειμένος να κάθεται να ακούει τις μαλακιες του

----------


## george1520

> δεν ειναι μονο οτι δεν θα του δωσει χωρο να πει κατι, αλλα θα του δωσει το μηνυμα οτι δεν εχει δικαιωμα να πει κατι. οπως την αγνοησε παιρνοντας αποφασεις για την ζωη του (συμβιωση), ετσι τον αγνοει, παιρνοντας αποφασεις για την δικη της.
> κι εκτος αυτου, υπαρχει το θεμα του timing.
> ενας δεσμευμενος, ειδικα αν καλοπερναει σπιτι του, ειναι στην κοσμαρα του. θυμαται την "ερωμενη" οταν θελει να πηδηξει. τον υπολοιπο καιρο, μπορει να του ειναι και βαρος, γιατι πρεπει να προσεχει, εχει την "νομιμη" , την ζωη τους τις ασχολιες του, τις δουλειες του κλπ.
> αν τον καλεσει η κοπελα σε φαση που ειναισ την κοσμαρα του, παρολο που θα ανταποκριθει, θα του προκαλεσει ενοχληση.
> οσο και να προσπαθησει να την στριμωξει στην συναντηση, η δηλωση της οτι αποχωρει, μπορει μεχρι και να τον ανακουφισει.
> Αν ομως δεν του πει τπτ, οσος καιρος και να περασει θα ερθει η μερα που θα θελει να την δει κατεπειγοντως γιατι θα θελει ΕΚΕΙΝΟΣ να την δει (ο πασας). εκει, θα φαει μεγαλη ηττα αν δεν την βρισκει και διαπιστωσει οτι απλα τον προσπερασε χωρις καν να τον ενημερωσει.
> εννοειται οτι θα την ψαξει, θα παρακαλεσει, θα τα κανει ολα τα καραγκιοζιλικια, αλλα τουλαχιστον θα τον τσουξει. δεν θα χαρει κι απο πανω..


Μήπως όμως όλα αυτά που θα κάνει στο τέλος να την κάνουν να ξανά σκεφτεί; Ξαφνικά θα νιώσει σημαντική, ξεχωριστή για αυτόν κτλ; Ενώ με τις ξεκάθαρες κουβέντες είναι αλλιώς.

----------


## Remedy

> *Ακριβώς αυτό σκέφτηκα κι' εγώ διαβάζοντας διάφορα σχόλια.* 
> Φυσικά συμφωνώ και με τα υπόλοιπα που γράφεις.
> Πολύ σε πάω εσένα κοπελιά.
> 
> (Απλά ήθελα να το εκφράσω, συνεχίστε :D)


προσωπικα, δεν θεωρω οτι η απειρια ειναι κατι που απαγορευει στον οποιονδηποτε να εχει και να εκφραζει αποψη.
το αν αποκτωντας εμπειριες αλλαξει μερικες απο αυτες, ειναι αλλο θεμα, και σιγουρα καποιες θα τις αλλαξει, αλλα δεν ειναι αυτο το θεμα. το θεμα ειναι αν εχει δικαιωμα οσο και οποιοσδηποτε να τις λεει. ΦΥΣΙΚΑ και το εχιε.
το προβλημα μου εμενα ειναι αλλο.
ΔΕΝ πιστευω οτι εχει καποιος δικαιωμα να εκφραζει ειτε μισογυνικες , ειτε ρατσιστικες, ειτε σεξιστικες αποψεις, γιατι ισοδυναμουν με λογο αντικοινωνικο και μισους.
οχι, δεν θα κατσω να ακουσω ουτε τον μισογυνη, ουτε τον ρατσιστη. οταν λεει μισογυνικες αποψεις με βριζει. και θα τον βρισω κι εγω αν δεν τον μαζεψουν. τοσο απλα.

----------


## blackbird

> Σε ευχαριστώ.....
> 
> Αν και η πρόθεση μου δεν είναι να κάνω ούτε συμμάχους ούτε εχθρούς. Απλα γράφω ό,τι παρατηρώ και θέλω να επεμβω. 
> 
> 
> Εαν κατά τη γνώμη μου ο Ορέστης, (και ο οποιοσδηποτε Ορέστης) διατύπωνε καλύτερα την άποψη του, μπορεί να ήταν μια οπτική που μπορεί να σταθεί με επιχειρήματα και να γίνει αντικείμενο συζήτησης. (Χωρίς να λέω ότι συμφωνώ ή ότι διαφωνώ με αυτά που έγραψε) 
> 
> ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ εδώ δεν τα ξέρει όλα....!
> Κάποιος είναι περισσότερο καλός σε κάτι από τον αλλον...και η μια γνώμη συμπληρώνει την άλλη....
> ...


Ακριβώς όπως τα λες. Συμφωνώ με κάθε λέξη.

Συμμάχους και εχθρούς ούτε εγώ γουστάρω. Όλοι μας λέμε απόψεις. Τώρα έχω εκφράσει "συμπάθεια" προς το πρόσωπό σου γιατί αυτά ποθ γράφεις με εκφράζουν. Σε άλλο θέμα μπορεί να διαφωνούμε κάθετα. Και με τον Ορέστη διαφωνώ. Όλοι τις γνώμες μας λέμε. Συμφωνώ πως ο τρόπος που το κάνει προκαλεί αντιδράσεις.

----------


## Remedy

> Μήπως όμως όλα αυτά που θα κάνει στο τέλος να την κάνουν να ξανά σκεφτεί; Ξαφνικά θα νιώσει σημαντική, ξεχωριστή για αυτόν κτλ; Ενώ με τις ξεκάθαρες κουβέντες είναι αλλιώς.


και στις ξεκαθαρες κουβεντες θα προσπαθησει να την μεταπεισει.
απλα, τοτε δεν θα τον τσουξει. θα την λυπηθει. θα το θεωρησει λογικο και δικαιο η-καημενη-η-κοπελα-που-τσουρουφλιστηκε-απο-καψουρα-για-εκεινον να θελει να ηρεμησει. αλλα κατα βαθος μπορει και να ανακουφιστει.

αν τον διαγραψει ομως, τοτε αφου φαει την κρυαδα του, θα κατσει να σκεφτει ισως οτι αυτος το προκαλεσε.

σε καθε περιπτωση , ειτε θα προσπαθησει να κανει το σεξ της παρηγοριας μαζι της (μιας και την εκαψε την κοπελα, ας της χαρισει για μια τελευταια φορα το θειο κορμι του, να εχει να τον θυμαται τον πανεξυπνο), ειτε θα αρχισει το μπλαμπλα.
δεν μπορουμε να την προφυλαξουμε απο τον εαυτο της.
η ιδια πρεπει να αποφασισει ποσο σταθερη θα ειναι η συμπεριφορα της.

----------


## blackbird

> προσωπικα, *δεν θεωρω οτι η απειρια ειναι κατι που απαγορευει στον οποιονδηποτε να εχει και να εκφραζει αποψη.*
> το αν αποκτωντας εμπειριες αλλαξει μερικες απο αυτες, ειναι αλλο θεμα, και σιγουρα καποιες θα τις αλλαξει, αλλα δεν ειναι αυτο το θεμα. το θεμα ειναι αν εχει δικαιωμα οσο και οποιοσδηποτε να τις λεει. ΦΥΣΙΚΑ και το εχιε.
> το προβλημα μου εμενα ειναι αλλο.
> ΔΕΝ πιστευω οτι εχει καποιος δικαιωμα να εκφραζει ειτε μισογυνικες , ειτε ρατσιστικες, ειτε σεξιστικες αποψεις, γιατι ισοδυναμουν με λογο αντικοινωνικο και μισους.
> οχι, δεν θα κατσω να ακουσω ουτε τον μισογυνη, ουτε τον ρατσιστη. οταν λεει μισογυνικες αποψεις με βριζει. και θα τον βρισω κι εγω αν δεν τον μαζεψουν. τοσο απλα.


Μα δεν σου είπε κάποιος να τον ακούσεις. Καλώς εκφράζεις την διαφωνία σου. Το bold σχολιάσαμε.

----------


## Deleted-13072020a

> δεν ειναι μονο οτι δεν θα του δωσει χωρο να πει κατι, αλλα θα του δωσει το μηνυμα οτι δεν εχει δικαιωμα να πει κατι. οπως την αγνοησε παιρνοντας αποφασεις για την ζωη του (συμβιωση), ετσι τον αγνοει, παιρνοντας αποφασεις για την δικη της.
> κι εκτος αυτου, υπαρχει το θεμα του timing.
> ενας δεσμευμενος, ειδικα αν καλοπερναει σπιτι του, ειναι στην κοσμαρα του. θυμαται την "ερωμενη" οταν θελει να πηδηξει. τον υπολοιπο καιρο, μπορει να του ειναι και βαρος, γιατι πρεπει να προσεχει, εχει την "νομιμη" , την ζωη τους τις ασχολιες του, τις δουλειες του κλπ.
> αν τον καλεσει η κοπελα σε φαση που ειναισ την κοσμαρα του, παρολο που θα ανταποκριθει, θα του προκαλεσει ενοχληση.
> οσο και να προσπαθησει να την στριμωξει στην συναντηση, η δηλωση της οτι αποχωρει, μπορει μεχρι και να τον ανακουφισει.
> Αν ομως δεν του πει τπτ, οσος καιρος και να περασει θα ερθει η μερα που θα θελει να την δει κατεπειγοντως γιατι θα θελει ΕΚΕΙΝΟΣ να την δει (ο πασας). εκει, θα φαει μεγαλη ηττα αν δεν την βρισκει και διαπιστωσει οτι απλα τον προσπερασε χωρις καν να τον ενημερωσει.
> εννοειται οτι θα την ψαξει, θα παρακαλεσει, θα τα κανει ολα τα καραγκιοζιλικια, αλλα τουλαχιστον θα τον τσουξει. δεν θα χαρει κι απο πανω..


Έτσι είναι συμφωνώ απόλυτα

----------


## Dem999

Αυτό το θείο κορμί μας έφαγε...
Η αληθεια είναι ότι το ενδεχόμενο της εξαφάνισης δεν το είχα σκεφτεί αλλά τώρα αρχίζω να το επεξεργαζομαι

----------


## Remedy

> Μα δεν σου είπε κάποιος να τον ακούσεις. Καλώς εκφράζεις την διαφωνία σου. Το bold σχολιάσαμε.


ναι, αλλα με αφορμη τις μισογυνικες αποψεις που ακουστηκαν το σχολιασατε και εχει σημασια. δεν μπορει ο καθενας να βγαινει σε καθε μα ΚΑΘΕ θεμα και λεει οι γυναικες ειναι ετσι και οι γυναικες ειναι κοκορετσι!!!
οι υπολοιποι σχολιασαν τον μισογυνισμο και καποιος ειπε οτι μιλαει για γυναικες χωρις να γνωριζει γυναικες!!!! αυτο δεν ειναι σχολιο για την απειρια, ειναι παλι για τον μισογυνισμο, παρολο που διαφωνω να λεγεται εμ αυτο το πρισμα. το ειπα.
δεν εχει σχεση η απειρια με το ΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΚΟ ΜΙΣΟΣ του καθενα.
ας μιλανε κι οι απειροι κι οι εμπειροι κι οι πυροπληκτοι, αλλα οποιος ξαναβρισει τις γυναικες θα εχει αντιλογο με αναφορες . δεν θα ξοδευουμε ολη την ωρα το σαλιο μας για τους γραφικους εδω μεσα.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

ότι είναι να κάνεις,κάνε το άμεσα.
μην αφήνεις να περάσει και πολύς καιρός γιατί σε βλέπω να ξανακυλάς.

----------


## Deleted-13072020a

> προσωπικα, δεν θεωρω οτι η απειρια ειναι κατι που απαγορευει στον οποιονδηποτε να εχει και να εκφραζει αποψη.
> το αν αποκτωντας εμπειριες αλλαξει μερικες απο αυτες, ειναι αλλο θεμα, και σιγουρα καποιες θα τις αλλαξει, αλλα δεν ειναι αυτο το θεμα. το θεμα ειναι αν εχει δικαιωμα οσο και οποιοσδηποτε να τις λεει. ΦΥΣΙΚΑ και το εχιε.
> το προβλημα μου εμενα ειναι αλλο.
> ΔΕΝ πιστευω οτι εχει καποιος δικαιωμα να εκφραζει ειτε μισογυνικες , ειτε ρατσιστικες, ειτε σεξιστικες αποψεις, γιατι ισοδυναμουν με λογο αντικοινωνικο και μισους.
> οχι, δεν θα κατσω να ακουσω ουτε τον μισογυνη, ουτε τον ρατσιστη. οταν λεει μισογυνικες αποψεις με βριζει. και θα τον βρισω κι εγω αν δεν τον μαζεψουν. τοσο απλα.


Μα ειναι δικαίωμα σου να διαφωνησεις όσο θες και να ......διαφωνησεις και σε λάθος διατύπωση μιας άποψης. Εμείς άλλο πράγμα σχολιασαμε. 

Από τη στιγμή που ξεκαθαρίζεις ότι δεν τίθεται για σένα ζήτημα κριτηρίων για το αν κάποιος θα πει την άποψη σου ...δεν υπάρχει κάτι περαιτέρω προς συζήτηση.

Εγώ δεν είπα ότι δεν ειπώθηκε μια άποψη με προσβλητικό τρόπο...αλλου τοποθετήθηκα....δεν υπάρχει θέμα να το λαμβάνεις προσωπικά

----------


## Remedy

> Αυτό το θείο κορμί μας έφαγε...
> Η αληθεια είναι ότι το ενδεχόμενο της εξαφάνισης δεν το είχα σκεφτεί αλλά τώρα αρχίζω να το επεξεργαζομαι


το ξερω το ξερω.
μην ανησυχεις, εχουμε ερωτευτει κι αλλες με κριτηριο το κορμι, δεν εισαι η μονη "αμαρτωλη",.
να το επεξεργαστεις. ειναι κινηση- ματ. στο λεω...

----------


## Dem999

Ναι καλά τα λες, ειλικρινά ευχαριστώ που μου ανοίξατε ένα παράθυρο ακομα

----------


## elis

Αυτον τον αρχοντοκοπανο πρεπει να τον ξερω κυκλοφορει με βλαχομοντελα μοντελα δηλαδη αλλα στο χαρακτηρα βλαχακια υπαρχει το ειδοσ αυτο δεν ειναι κατι πρωτογνορο

----------


## Remedy

> Μα ειναι δικαίωμα σου να διαφωνησεις όσο θες και να ......διαφωνησεις και σε λάθος διατύπωση μιας άποψης. Εμείς άλλο πράγμα σχολιασαμε. 
> 
> Από τη στιγμή που ξεκαθαρίζεις ότι δεν τίθεται για σένα ζήτημα κριτηρίων για το αν κάποιος θα πει την άποψη σου ...δεν υπάρχει κάτι περαιτέρω προς συζήτηση.


για εμενα υπαρχει. θελω να ακουστει οτι εχει γινει πολυ ενοχλητικος αυτος ο λογος μισογυνισμου στο φορουμ, οχι μονο ο δικος του και του νικου-δυου. και πραγματικα i couldt care less που του μιλησε για την αγνοια του οσον αφορα στις γυναικες, ακριβως λογω του μισογυνισμου του. αν το ελεγε σε καποιον αλλον που δεν εκφραζει το κοινωνικο του μισος, απλα την προσωπικη του αποψη, φυσικα θα με ενοχλουσε να τον λεει απειρο (ή απειρη).

----------


## elis

Βασιλικο γυπα τον φωναζει εμενα η παρεα μου εχει ερθει απο ενα χωριο τα πουλησε ολα κι ειπε να τα φαει τσομπανοσ ειναι αμα ασχολειστε με τον τσομπανο καταλαβα τι μυαλα κουβαλατε κι εσεισ

----------


## Deleted-13072020a

> για εμενα υπαρχει. θελω να ακουστει οτι εχει γινει πολυ ενοχλητικος αυτος ο λογος μισογυνισμου στο φορουμ, οχι μονο ο δικος του και του νικου-δυου. και πραγματικα i couldt care less που του μιλησε για την αγνοια του οσον αφορα στις γυναικες, ακριβως λογω του μισογυνισμου του. αν το ελεγε σε καποιον αλλον που δεν εκφραζει το κοινωνικο του μισος, απλα την προσωπικη του αποψη, φυσικα θα με ενοχλουσε να τον λεει απειρο (ή απειρη).


Καλά κάνεις και τοποθετησε

----------


## Dem999

Εγώ πολύ πρόσφατα μπήκα στο φόρουμ αλλά απ ό τι κατάλαβα ο συγκεκριμένος άνθρωπος εκφράζει μία ρητορική μίσους επειδή ο ίδιος πληγώθηκε. Απλά είναι μια άστοχη γενίκευση και από αυτή έβγαλε και συμπεράσματα για εμένα τα οποία δεν ισχύουν. Η κριτική που του ασκήθηκε δεν έχει να κανει με την απειρία αλλά με το ότι λόγω προσωπικών βιωμάτων βάζει στο ίδιο σακούλι όλες τις γυναίκες. Όπως λέει και η παροιμία, απ τον γιο μου τον Νικόλα σιχάθηκα και τον Άγιο Νικόλα

----------


## Remedy

> Αυτον τον αρχοντοκοπανο πρεπει να τον ξερω κυκλοφορει με βλαχομοντελα μοντελα δηλαδη αλλα στο χαρακτηρα βλαχακια υπαρχει το ειδοσ αυτο δεν ειναι κατι πρωτογνορο


δεν ειναι απο θεσσαλονικη κουμπαρε... αν και σαν "ειδος", σιγουρα τον ξερουμε ολοι.

----------


## Deleted-13072020a

> Αυτον τον αρχοντοκοπανο πρεπει να τον ξερω κυκλοφορει με βλαχομοντελα μοντελα δηλαδη αλλα στο χαρακτηρα βλαχακια υπαρχει το ειδοσ αυτο δεν ειναι κατι πρωτογνορο


Σ' αγαπώ απλα χαχαχαχ 

Σου μείνε η φράση μου ο αρχοντοκοπανος... έτσι θα λέμε σε όποιο θέμα μας γράφουν για βλακες "ουσττττ από τον αρχοντοκοπανοοοοο......" να δεις για ποτέ θα φάμε αναφορά και μπλοκ...

----------


## Remedy

> Εγώ πολύ πρόσφατα μπήκα στο φόρουμ αλλά απ ό τι κατάλαβα ο συγκεκριμένος άνθρωπος εκφράζει μία ρητορική μίσους επειδή ο ίδιος πληγώθηκε. Απλά είναι μια άστοχη γενίκευση και από αυτή έβγαλε και συμπεράσματα για εμένα τα οποία δεν ισχύουν. Η κριτική που του ασκήθηκε δεν έχει να κανει με την απειρία αλλά με το ότι λόγω προσωπικών βιωμάτων βάζει στο ίδιο σακούλι όλες τις γυναίκες. Όπως λέει και η παροιμία, απ τον γιο μου τον Νικόλα σιχάθηκα και τον Άγιο Νικόλα


το ιδιο πιστευω κι εγω. αλλα το κουφο ειναι οτι απο μια και μονο τετοια εμπειρια ( απ οσα εχει πει), εχει βγαλει ολα αυτα τα συμπερασματα ουτε απο πολλες, ουτε απο δυο. κι αυτο, το κανει ακομα πιο εκνευριστικο... ισως γι αυτο και του μιλησαν για τις πολλες εμπειριες του κι οχι γιατι δεν εχει δικαιωμα να μιλαει ως απειρος.

----------


## george1520

> Εγώ πολύ πρόσφατα μπήκα στο φόρουμ αλλά απ ό τι κατάλαβα ο συγκεκριμένος άνθρωπος εκφράζει μία ρητορική μίσους επειδή ο ίδιος πληγώθηκε. Απλά είναι μια άστοχη γενίκευση και από αυτή έβγαλε και συμπεράσματα για εμένα τα οποία δεν ισχύουν. Η κριτική που του ασκήθηκε δεν έχει να κανει με την απειρία αλλά με το ότι λόγω προσωπικών βιωμάτων βάζει στο ίδιο σακούλι όλες τις γυναίκες. Όπως λέει και η παροιμία, απ τον γιο μου τον Νικόλα σιχάθηκα και τον Άγιο Νικόλα


Ωραία παροιμία χαχαχαχαχα.
Ο Ορέστης είναι καλός άνθρωπος απλά το τελευταίο διάστημα βγάζει θυμό απέναντι στις γυναίκες και μάλλον ο τρόπος που τα λέει κάνει κι όλους εμάς να του μιλάμε έτσι. Αλλά είναι καλός. Ίσως κάποια στιγμή ξεκολλήσει το μυαλό του και δει τις γυναίκες από μια άλλη οπτική.

----------


## Deleted-13072020a

> Αυτό το θείο κορμί μας έφαγε...
> Η αληθεια είναι ότι το ενδεχόμενο της εξαφάνισης δεν το είχα σκεφτεί αλλά τώρα αρχίζω να το επεξεργαζομαι


Αμανννν......το κορμί του είδες και έπεσες;;;;;;; όταν τα λεωωω εγωωωω.....

Το μυαλό του το κλουβιο δεν το είδες;;;;;;;

Ώστε λοιπόν ένας Άδωνις... που κερατωνει τη σχέση του ...και έχει καβατζα αλλες 10 στη γωνία και θεωρεί οτι είναι και έξυπνος και γοης αλλα στη πραγματικότητα είναι βλάκας και ρηχός...
(Και αποτυχημένος σαλιαρης μπατσος)

Μάλιστα.......

Μ αρέσει που μας τα δίνεις τα στοιχεία ένα ένα κάθε φορά

Προσωπικά θα του ριχνα ενα ghosting όλο δικό του.....το πολύ πολύ να τον κερναγα και καμία σοδιτσα .....να του πέσει ελαφρύ το σοκ της προσγείωσης όταν θα δει ότι το παιχνιδάκι αποχωρησε έτσι αθόρυβα και ότι δεν είναι ο Θεός....

----------


## Dem999

Ναι έχει τέλειο σώμα και πολύ ωραίο πρόσωπο, από εμφάνιση είναι πολύ καλός, δεν περνάει απαρατήρητος. Αλλα εντάξει αυτό ήταν μόνο στην αρχή, μετά πάνω στην κουβέντα έβλεπα οτι έχουμε πολλές κοινές απόψεις και αν βγαίναμε έξω είχαμε πράγματα να πούμε. Στη δουλειά του απ όσο ξέρω είναι καλός

----------


## Dem999

Τι να πω το εύχομαι γιατί είναι κρίμα
Αα δεν την ήξερες την παροιμία;

----------


## Dem999

O τσοπάνος τώρα πώς μας προέκυψε;

----------


## elis

Ολα παγιδεσ για ολουσ ειναι

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Καμιά εξελιξη?

----------


## Ορέστης

> Φυσικά και έχει σχέση, διότι τον πρώτο καιρό έγραφες ότι μιλούσατε σαν φίλοι, μετά λες ότι χάρηκες που πηγατε για περπάτημα και παγωτό αλλά μάλλον φάνηκες δειλός που δεν έκανες κίνηση, μετά δεν σου μιλούσε όπως το περίμενες και απομακρυνθήκατε και μετά άρχισες να γράφεις ότι το πρόβλημα ήταν που δεν έκανες κίνηση κι αυτή απομακρύνθηκε ενώ αν έκανες θα το εκτιμούσε και κάτι θα γινόταν και μετά έφτασες στο συμπέρασμα ότι όλες θέλουν κίνηση στο πρώτο ραντεβού αλλα για κάποιο λόγο ταυτόχρονα κανένας δεν τις παίρνει στα σοβαρά. Κι όλα αυτά κάθε φορά και προοδευτικά με μεγαλύτερες σάλτσες και άκυρα συμπεράσματα στο μυαλό σου που βδομάδα τη βδομάδα και απο θέμα σε θέμα τα γενικεύεις και λες τα δικά σου. Στο έχω ξαναγράψει, παλιότερα είχες μία αρνητικότητα, αλλά ήσουν δεκτικός στην συζήτηση και δεν ήσουν δογματικός και κάθετος. 
> 
> Ποιες είναι οι στερεοτυπικές απόψεις που λέμε εμείς και γιατί δεν είναι στερεοτυπικές οι δικές σου; Τι ακριβώς λες στην κοπέλα στην συγκεκριμενη περίπτωση με τον συγκεκριμένο άντρα;


Εχω αναλυσει τα παντα βασει δεδομενων. Ειμαι ανθρωπος που ψαχνει τη λεπτομερεια. Το οτι εμπλουτιζω την αποψη μου ή και οτι την αλλαζω τελειως οφειλεται στο οτι δεν ειμαι δογματικος, ουτε προκατελλειμενος. Πολυ θα ηθελα να με πεισετε οτι εχω αδικο γιατι θα αντιμετωπιζα και την δικη μου ζωη με μεγαλυτερη αισιοδοξια, αλλα δυστυχως απεκτησα τον κυνισμο του ανθρωπου που ανεβηκε σε μια κορυφη και αντικρυσε την αληθεια.

----------


## Sonia

Δεν απέκτησες κυνισμό και δεν είσαι στην κορυφή. Είσαι στον πάτο και ότι δεν φτάνεις τα κάνεις κρεμαστάρια.

----------


## Sonia

> γιατι οχι σονια;
> του οφειλει ειλικρινεια και συνεπεια;
> δεν ειδες τι δουλεμα τρωει;


Έχει να κάνει με το τι οφείλεις στον εαυτό σου, όχι στον άλλον. Και με αυτό που λέγαμε περί μεριδίου ευθύνης. Μου ακούγεται φυγόπονο να κάνω σαν να μη συνέβη κάτι επειδή κι εγώ μπορεί κάπου να έκανα λάθος και να χειρίστηκα κάποιες καταστάσεις λάθος. Έτσι το βλέπω. Οφείλω να μιλήσω και να ξεκαθαρίσω τα πράγματα πρώτα από όλα για να τα ακούσω εγώ, για να με πείσω ότι οι αποφάσεις μου είναι οριστικές και να συνειδητοποιήσω και να επεξεργαστώ ώριμα το τι συνέβη. Να κλείσω αυτό το κεφάλαιο τακτοποιημένα χωρίς εκκρεμότητες. Και να δείξω κι ότι είμαι εντάξει με την απόφασή μου κι είναι οριστική. Πρώτα από όλα σε εμένα, όχι σε αυτόν. Κι ας αισθάνομαι άσχημα ή μου φαίνεται δύσκολο εκείνη τη στιγμή. Η ζωή και οι σχέσεις των ανθρώπων έχουν και δυσκολίες, αλλά όποιος έχει τα γένια έχει και τα χτένια. Με το να παίζεις κρυφτό ή να υπεκφεύγεις, ούτε ωριμάζεις, ούτε ατσαλώνεσαι σαν χαρακτήρας ούτε τίποτα. Άποψή μου.

----------


## elis

Τελικα λυθηκε το θεμα

----------


## Dem999

Οριστικά όχι απλά έχω πάρει κάποια απόφαση και προσπαθώ να δω πότε θ το ληξω και με ποιον τρόπο. Αμφιταλαντευομαι ανάμεσα στο ξεκάθαρο και στην απλή εξαφανιση. Μου άρεσε και η άποψη της Σονιας σχετικά με το τι οφείλω στον εαυτό μου

----------


## elis

Αντε αποφασισε κ πεσ μασ εχουμε αγωνια

----------


## Remedy

> Έχει να κάνει με το τι οφείλεις στον εαυτό σου, όχι στον άλλον. Και με αυτό που λέγαμε περί μεριδίου ευθύνης. Μου ακούγεται φυγόπονο να κάνω σαν να μη συνέβη κάτι επειδή κι εγώ μπορεί κάπου να έκανα λάθος και να χειρίστηκα κάποιες καταστάσεις λάθος. Έτσι το βλέπω. Οφείλω να μιλήσω και να ξεκαθαρίσω τα πράγματα πρώτα από όλα για να τα ακούσω εγώ, για να με πείσω ότι οι αποφάσεις μου είναι οριστικές και να συνειδητοποιήσω και να επεξεργαστώ ώριμα το τι συνέβη. Να κλείσω αυτό το κεφάλαιο τακτοποιημένα χωρίς εκκρεμότητες. Και να δείξω κι ότι είμαι εντάξει με την απόφασή μου κι είναι οριστική. Πρώτα από όλα σε εμένα, όχι σε αυτόν. Κι ας αισθάνομαι άσχημα ή μου φαίνεται δύσκολο εκείνη τη στιγμή. Η ζωή και οι σχέσεις των ανθρώπων έχουν και δυσκολίες, αλλά όποιος έχει τα γένια έχει και τα χτένια. Με το να παίζεις κρυφτό ή να υπεκφεύγεις, ούτε ωριμάζεις, ούτε ατσαλώνεσαι σαν χαρακτήρας ούτε τίποτα. Άποψή μου.


σεβαστη η αποψη σου.
εγω θεωρω οτι ο,τι οφειλεις στον εαυτο σου, το λες και το τηρεις απεναντι στον ε αυτο σου.
οταν εχεις ασχοληθει με καποιον που παιζει με τους ανθρωπους κατα πως τον βολευει, δεν εχεις καμια υποχρεωση να τον συμπεριλαβεις στο τι θα πεις στον εαυτο σου και στις αποφασεις σου.
ο μονος λογος που ειναι καλυτερο το ξεκαθαρισμα, ειναι για να αποτελει μια δεσμευση για σενα, αν νοιωθεις αδυναμος.
αν δηλαδη φοβασαι οτι η εξαφανιση σου, σου δινει κι ενα περιθωριο να επανεμφανιστεις αν μετανοιωσεις, καλυτερα να μιλησεις, ωστε να μην εχεις το περιθωριο να κανεις πισω.
δεν νομιζω οτι της ειναι πιο ευκολη η εξαφανιση την δεδομενη στιγμη. ισα-ισα το πιο ευκολο ειναι η συζητηση, γιατι η καψουρα της την σπρωχνει στο να τον συναντησει, εστω κι αν ειναι για ενα ξεκαθαρισμα.
η εξαφανιση θα της ειναι πιο οδυνηρη, γιατι ακομα και τωρα, στο βαθος εχει μαι μικρη ελπιδα οτι θα μπορουσαν αν ηθελε εκεινος, τα πραγματα να γινουν καλα για εκεινην..

----------


## ntinti

Κοριτσακι μου για εμενα το πιο σωστο ειναι να ξεκαθαρισεις την θεση σου απεναντι του .

Δεν ειναι ωραιο να εξαφανιζομαστε απο τις ζωες των ανθρωπων οπως και αν μας φερθηκαν ......Ισως με αυτο τον τροπο αφεινουμε στον αλλον εστω μια μικρη ελπιδα οτι μπορει να γυρισεις....
Οπως και αν μας εχει συμπεριφερθει, οφειλουμε εμεις πρωτα στον ευατο μας για να νοιωθουμε καλα, να του πουμε τον λογο που θελουμε να διακοψουμε μια σχεση οποια ηταν αυτη ..
Ετσι και εμεις δεν θα ταλαντευομαστε στο αν θα γυρισουμε ή οχι καποια στιγμη αφου ολα θα ειναι μετεωρα με την εξαφανισει μας ,αλλα και ο αλλος σταματαει να ελπιζει και το παίρνει αποφασει και παει παρακατω....

Αν τωρα εσυ πιστευεις οτι δεν αντεχεις για μια τελευταια συζητηση τοτε προτιμοτερο οπως και στο ειπα ειναι απο το τηλεφωνο ...αρκε οταν θα του μιλησεις να εισαι ξεκαθαρη και αποφασιστικη και να του ζητησεις μονο να σε ακουσει......


Εγω τουλαχιστον το να εξαφανιζεται καποιος που εχω μοιραστει εστω και λιγο κατι μαζι του δεν το θεωρω σωστο και δεν θα το εκανα ποτε ..
ειναι σαν να ακυρωνω τον ιδιο μου τον ευατο ....καλος ή κακος καποιες επιλογες μας δεν εχουν τα επιθυμητα αποτελεσματα ,αυτο δεν συμμαινει οτι εξαφανιζομαστε ..
ειμαστε εκει ξεκαθαριζουμε την θεση μας και ειμαστε ετοιμοι να επομιστουμε τις συνέπειες ...
Τις εξαφανισεις ας τις αφειουμε γι αυτους που ντρεπονται για τις πραξεις τους ......

Ξερω οτι πολλοι δεν θα συμφωνησουν αλλα δεν με απασχολει καθολου ...το εχω πει πολλες φορες ο καθενας πρατει οπως νομιζει σωστα ωστε να μπορει μετα να τα εχει πρωτα καλα με τον ευατο του και μετα με ολους τους αλλους....
Με ανθρωπους που εχεις μοιραστει την ψυχη σου και πολυ περισσοτερο το κορμι σου συζητας και ξεκαθαριζεις ...

οτιδηποτε χρειαστεις εδω ειμαι καλο μου!

----------


## Dem999

To ξέρω και ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ. Ειλικρινά ο καθένας σας έχει δυνατά επιχειρήματα και δεν ξέρω τι να αποφασίσω

----------


## Remedy

> To ξέρω και ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ. Ειλικρινά ο καθένας σας έχει δυνατά επιχειρήματα και δεν ξέρω τι να αποφασίσω


το βασικο που πρεπει να αποφασισεις ειναι το αν θα απομακρυνθεις ΟΡΙΣΤΙΚΑ και αμετακλητα.
ο τροπος ας ειναι οποιος σου καθεται καλυτερα εσενα, για να απομακρυνθεις ΟΡΙΣΤΙΚΑ και αμετακλητα, και οχι για να αφησεις ανοιχτες πορτες και παραθυρα..

----------


## Dem999

Αυτό σίγουρα

----------


## ntinti

> To ξέρω και ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ. Ειλικρινά ο καθένας σας έχει δυνατά επιχειρήματα και δεν ξέρω τι να αποφασίσω



Το ζητουμενο ειναι να φανεις εσυ δυνατη αυτη την φορα !

Οποια και να ειναι η αποφαση σου να κοιταξεις να μη προσβαλεις τον ευατο σου......

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Οφείλεις πάντως να τον απομυθοποιήσεις

----------


## Ορέστης

> Βασιλικο γυπα τον φωναζει εμενα η παρεα μου εχει ερθει απο ενα χωριο τα πουλησε ολα κι ειπε να τα φαει τσομπανοσ ειναι αμα ασχολειστε με τον τσομπανο καταλαβα τι μυαλα κουβαλατε κι εσεισ


Πες τα ρε ελις!!!!!!!! ΧΑΧΑΧΑ!

----------


## Dem999

Μιλάμε για άλλο άτομο, καμία σχέση

----------


## elis

Κανεισ 2-3 δουλειεσ η μια ειναι τσομπανοσ η αλλη ειναι για την πολη απο οταν ηταν στρατιωτησ τον εκτιμησαν και τον βαζουν να κανει διαφορα δουλευε απο 10 χρονων ειναι ο μονοσ 40 χρονων δηλαδη νεοσ με 30 χρονια εμπειρια δηλαδη παλιοσ

----------


## elis

Εχει βρει ολοκληρωμενο συστημα διαχειρισησ ελιων κλαδεμα ραντισμα μαζεμα στα 20 μετα φοιτητησ κατι πατεντεσ στα ηλεκτρονικα για να γινονται οι δουλειεσ ασ πουμε πωσ κλεβει μια ηλεκτρονικη ζυγαρια τα εδωσε στο πανεπιστημιο κ συνεχισαν οι συμφοιτητεσ του στα αυτοκινητα επισησ κατι σχεδια για πορτεσ αυτα πανω κατω 30 χρονια εμπειριασ ηταν κατι σαν παιδι θαυμα

----------


## elis

https://youtu.be/XsuHYp5OqyA

----------


## Dem999

Ναι αλλά δεν έχει καμία σχέση με το θέμα μου αυτό

----------


## ntinti

> Ναι αλλά δεν έχει καμία σχέση με το θέμα μου αυτό


Ετσι ειναι ο elis!!!!!!

Tι κανεις κοριτσι μου?

----------


## Deleted-13072020a

Πότε βγήκε αυτό το τραγούδι; πρέπει να τα έχει τα χρονάκια του 


> https://youtu.be/XsuHYp5OqyA


... .

----------


## elis

Το 97 98 το πολυ 2000

----------


## Dem999

Χαχαχα ναι σας γνωρίζω σιγά σιγά 
Καλά είμαι, ευχαριστώ πολύ, δεν έχουμε κάποια εξέλιξη

----------


## Deleted-13072020a

> Το 97 98 το πολυ 2000


Παλιές αξίες...........

----------


## Almalexia

Γιατί ρε κορίτσια κάνετε σχέσεις με τόσο μεγαλύτερους άνδρες? Δηλαδή τι να πω τώρα σε αυτό? Όλες το ίδιο περνάτε, και όλες μυαλό δεν βάζετε. Εε σε πιάνει μια αηδία.

Νέο κορίτσι, μπορεί να είναι με ένα νέο παλληκάρι (όχι συνομήλικο ντε και καλά, αλλά κοντά στην ηλικία) και να περάσετε ζωή και κότα. Αντ' αυτού, επιλέγεις να είσαι με έναν άνθρωπο συναισθηματικά ασταθή, που κεράτωνε την κοπέλα του (και θα κερατώνει κι εσένα) και δεν μπορεί να δημιουργήσει κάτι σοβαρό μαζί σου.

Αν έχεις υπομονή, τι να πω, κάτσε. Στην θέση σου θα έφευγα τρέχοντας. Μπράβο πάντως που είπες την κατάσταση στο παλληκάρι που είχες και δεν τον κορόιδευες. Ήταν πολύ σωστό!

Ο σκοπός σου, λες, είναι να είσαι μαζί του με κάθε τρόπο. Δεν θέλεις δηλαδή να είσαι με έναν άνθρωπο σοβαρό, να έχει μάτια μόνο για εσένα, να δημιουργήσετε μια σταθερή σχέση που θα έχει και μέλλον? Τι να τον κάνεις τον άλλον αν σε παιδεύει έτσι?

----------


## Remedy

> Γιατί ρε κορίτσια κάνετε σχέσεις με τόσο μεγαλύτερους άνδρες? Δηλαδή τι να πω τώρα σε αυτό? Όλες το ίδιο περνάτε, και όλες μυαλό δεν βάζετε. Εε σε πιάνει μια αηδία.
> 
> Νέο κορίτσι, μπορεί να είναι με ένα νέο παλληκάρι (όχι συνομήλικο ντε και καλά, αλλά κοντά στην ηλικία) και να περάσετε ζωή και κότα. Αντ' αυτού, επιλέγεις να είσαι με έναν άνθρωπο συναισθηματικά ασταθή, που κεράτωνε την κοπέλα του (και θα κερατώνει κι εσένα) και δεν μπορεί να δημιουργήσει κάτι σοβαρό μαζί σου.
> 
> Αν έχεις υπομονή, τι να πω, κάτσε. Στην θέση σου θα έφευγα τρέχοντας. Μπράβο πάντως που είπες την κατάσταση στο παλληκάρι που είχες και δεν τον κορόιδευες. Ήταν πολύ σωστό!
> 
> Ο σκοπός σου, λες, είναι να είσαι μαζί του με κάθε τρόπο. Δεν θέλεις δηλαδή να είσαι με έναν άνθρωπο σοβαρό, να έχει μάτια μόνο για εσένα, να δημιουργήσετε μια σταθερή σχέση που θα έχει και μέλλον? Τι να τον κάνεις τον άλλον αν σε παιδεύει έτσι?


στα υπολοιπα συμφωνω, αλλα η ηλικια του δεν εχει καμια σχεση με το οτι ειναι ασταθης και ψευτης.
δλδ εσυ λες οτι στα 25 του που θα τα ειχε με καποια 20ρα, ηταν πιστος, κι οταν εγινε 30 εγινε απιστος;;
αυτα ειναι θεματα ανθρωπου και οχι ηλικιας...

----------


## Dem999

H αλήθεια είναι ότι αυτό ήθελα γιατί δεν ειχα ξανανιώσει έτσι. Εντούτοις, καταλαβαίνω σιγά σιγά ότι δεν υπάρχουν προοπτικές και πλέον είμαι στη φάση που, παρόλο που με πονάει, ψάχνω τρόπο να το τελειώσω

----------


## Almalexia

Παλιά πίστευα πως οι 30άρηδες είναι ώριμοι, όλοι. Φτάνεις στην ηλικία που σοβαρεύεσαι. Δεν είναι έτσι όμως, και το κατάλαβα. Σήμερα ένας 25άρης μπορεί να είναι πολύ πιο σοβαρός από έναν 30άρη και τούμπαλι. Δεν πάει με ηλικία.

Την ηλικία την ανέφερα γιατί τα 19 από τα 30 φεύγα είναι δύο εντελώς διαφορετικές φάσεις ζωής. Να τον κάνει τι η 19άρα τον 30άρη? Μετά από 10 χρόνια θα μοιάζει σιγά σιγά στον πατέρα της. Στα 19 δεν έχεις ολοκληρώσει τον χαρακτήρα σου, δεν έχεις κατασταλάξει στο ποια είναι τα γούστα σου, θα χάσεις το ενδιαφέρον σου γρήγορα.

Είσαι 20 χρονών κορίτσι. Νέο, όμορφο, μπορείς να έχεις όποιον θέλεις. Βρες εκεί έναν μέσα στην εικοσαετία και θα περάσεις μέλι. Εννοείται με προσοχή, γιατί κυκλοφορούν μακάκες, και ορισμένοι είναι και με παράσημα.

Άσε τώρα τον 30άρη. Το μόνο καλό που σου έκανε, από τα λεγόμενά σου, είναι καλό σεξ. Ωραία, έμαθες τι σε ικανοποιεί λίγο πολύ. Κρατάμε τα καλά και προχωράμε!

----------


## Deleted-13072020a

Ούτε και εγώ θεωρώ ότι είναι εμπόδιο ή κακος παράγοντας η ηλικία.

Αν το θεωρείς ως επικίνδυνο παράγοντα επειδή συνήθως οι μεγαλύτεροι άνδρες με εμπειρία ξερουν πως να χειριστούν καλύτερα τις μικρότερες για να πάρουν αυτό που θέλουν...τοτε ναι.

Αλλα σε κάθε περίπτωση είναι θέμα ανθρώπου έχω δει και γάμους να γίνονται με αντρες στα 35 και κοπέλες στα 24 πχ

----------


## ntinti

> *Γιατί ρε κορίτσια κάνετε σχέσεις με τόσο μεγαλύτερους άνδρες? Δηλαδή τι να πω τώρα σε αυτό? Όλες το ίδιο περνάτε, και όλες μυαλό δεν βάζετε. Εε σε πιάνει μια αηδία.
> *
> Νέο κορίτσι, μπορεί να είναι με ένα νέο παλληκάρι (όχι συνομήλικο ντε και καλά, αλλά κοντά στην ηλικία) και να περάσετε ζωή και κότα. Αντ' αυτού, επιλέγεις να είσαι με έναν άνθρωπο συναισθηματικά ασταθή, που κεράτωνε την κοπέλα του (και θα κερατώνει κι εσένα) και δεν μπορεί να δημιουργήσει κάτι σοβαρό μαζί σου.
> 
> Αν έχεις υπομονή, τι να πω, κάτσε. Στην θέση σου θα έφευγα τρέχοντας. Μπράβο πάντως που είπες την κατάσταση στο παλληκάρι που είχες και δεν τον κορόιδευες. Ήταν πολύ σωστό!
> 
> Ο σκοπός σου, λες, είναι να είσαι μαζί του με κάθε τρόπο. Δεν θέλεις δηλαδή να είσαι με έναν άνθρωπο σοβαρό, να έχει μάτια μόνο για εσένα, να δημιουργήσετε μια σταθερή σχέση που θα έχει και μέλλον? Τι να τον κάνεις τον άλλον αν σε παιδεύει έτσι?





> Παλιά πίστευα πως οι 30άρηδες είναι ώριμοι, όλοι. Φτάνεις στην ηλικία που σοβαρεύεσαι. Δεν είναι έτσι όμως, και το κατάλαβα. Σήμερα ένας 25άρης μπορεί να είναι πολύ πιο σοβαρός από έναν 30άρη και τούμπαλι. Δεν πάει με ηλικία.
> 
> Την ηλικία την ανέφερα γιατί τα 19 από τα 30 φεύγα είναι δύο εντελώς διαφορετικές φάσεις ζωής. Να τον κάνει τι η 19άρα τον 30άρη? Μετά από 10 χρόνια θα μοιάζει σιγά σιγά στον πατέρα της. Στα 19 δεν έχεις ολοκληρώσει τον χαρακτήρα σου, δεν έχεις κατασταλάξει στο ποια είναι τα γούστα σου, θα χάσεις το ενδιαφέρον σου γρήγορα.
> 
> Είσαι 20 χρονών κορίτσι. Νέο, όμορφο, μπορείς να έχεις όποιον θέλεις. Βρες εκεί έναν μέσα στην εικοσαετία και θα περάσεις μέλι. Εννοείται με προσοχή, γιατί κυκλοφορούν μακάκες, και ορισμένοι είναι και με παράσημα.
> 
> Άσε τώρα τον 30άρη. Το μόνο καλό που σου έκανε, από τα λεγόμενά σου, είναι καλό σεξ. Ωραία, έμαθες τι σε ικανοποιεί λίγο πολύ. Κρατάμε τα καλά και προχωράμε!



Η αηδια που κολλαει για εξηγησε μου για να καταλαβω ακριβως τι εννοεις γιατι δεν μου ακουστηκε και τοσο νορμαλ......

Οσο για την ηληκια ειναι τοσο ακυρα ολα αυτα που λες ....

Η ηληκια δεν παιζει κανενα ρολο στο κατα ποσο ενας ανθρωπος ειναι ωριμος αλλα τα βιωματα του....

Το αν μια κοπελα ψαχνει να βρει καποιον ωριμο και κατασταλαγμενο ειναι λογικο να τον σεαναζητα μεγαλυτερες ηλικιες ...
Βεβαια εχω γνωρισει και παιδια 22-23 χρονων που η ωριμοτητα τους ξεπερναει καθε προσδοκια ,αλλα αυτα τα παιδια ειναι ¨δουλεμενα¨απο μικρα και πλεον σπανιζουν....
Αν τωρα θελει να κανει χαβαλε και να ζησεις την ζωουλα της μεχρι καποια ηληκια φυσικα θα παει στα πιτσιρικια ....
Και το αντιθετο σε ολα αυτα...

Που θελω να καταληξω ?
οτι μια σχεση δεν βασιζεται στην διαφορα ηλικιας αλλα στα προσωπικα βιωματα του καθενος....
εκει φαινεται κατα ποσο μπορει να στηριξει ο ενας τον αλλων ......

----------


## Dem999

Παιδιά το τελείωσα σήμερα
Τον αντιμετώπισα προσωπο με πρόσωπο και δε με τουμπαρε

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Παιδιά το τελείωσα σήμερα
> Τον αντιμετώπισα προσωπο με πρόσωπο και δε με τουμπαρε


Μπράβο!!!!!!!!!

----------


## elis

Δεν ηθελε να σε τουμπαρει

----------


## Dem999

To προσπάθησε

----------


## Deleted-13072020a

> To προσπάθησε


Τι σου είπε δηλαδή;;;

----------


## Dem999

Και σκέψου πόσα έχουμε περάσει μαζί, πόσα έχουμε συζητήσει, τότε που έγινε αυτό τότε που έγινε το άλλο, και λίγο ακόμα χρόνο θέλω, έχεις δίκιο αλλά δε θέλω να φύγεις κ αλλα

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Και σκέψου πόσα έχουμε περάσει μαζί, πόσα έχουμε συζητήσει, τότε που έγινε αυτό τότε που έγινε το άλλο, και λίγο ακόμα χρόνο θέλω, έχεις δίκιο αλλά δε θέλω να φύγεις κ αλλα


Πάλι καλά που δεν λύγισες...

----------


## elis

Ακαρδη 2 μετρα παλικαρι το πληγωσεσ

----------


## Deleted-13072020a

> Ακαρδη 2 μετρα παλικαρι το πληγωσεσ


Ελις γλυκό μου αγόρι αυτό συμβαίνει σε άλλο θέμα συντονισου σε παρακαλώ

----------


## elis

https://youtu.be/ow6t6-CIESQ

----------


## elis

Τωρα με επιασε η χαζομαρα μου

----------


## Deleted-13072020a

> Τωρα με επιασε η χαζομαρα μου


Ζήσε το ελεύθερα δεν πειράζει

----------


## elis

Μονο η φασολαδα πειραζει

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Και σκέψου πόσα έχουμε περάσει μαζί, πόσα έχουμε συζητήσει, τότε που έγινε αυτό τότε που έγινε το άλλο, και λίγο ακόμα χρόνο θέλω, έχεις δίκιο αλλά δε θέλω να φύγεις κ αλλα


Και δεν του είπες οτι είναι μεγάλος μαλάκας;

----------


## Deleted-13072020a

> Και σκέψου πόσα έχουμε περάσει μαζί, πόσα έχουμε συζητήσει, τότε που έγινε αυτό τότε που έγινε το άλλο, και λίγο ακόμα χρόνο θέλω, έχεις δίκιο αλλά δε θέλω να φύγεις κ αλλα


Καλά....το μάθαμε τώρα....
παπαγιές....κλασσικες παπαγιές 

Από την παπάγια.......το φυτο

Γιατί βλητο είναι και αυτός

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> Παιδιά το τελείωσα σήμερα
> Τον αντιμετώπισα προσωπο με πρόσωπο και δε με τουμπαρε


Μπράβο!!
Εύχομαι απο εδω και πέρα μακριά απο τέτοιος τύπους.

Να τον προσέχεις τον ευατο σου και να τον ακούς, είναι ο μόνος που θα σε προστατεύσει απο οτι συμβαίνει γύρω σου!

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Μπράβο!!
> Εύχομαι απο εδω και πέρα μακριά απο τέτοιος τύπους.
> 
> Να τον προσέχεις τον ευατο σου και να τον ακούς, είναι ο μόνος που θα σε προστατεύσει απο οτι συμβαίνει γύρω σου!


Μπράβο στην κοπέλα (προφανώς) αλλά έχω έναν μικρό φόβο εξαιτίας όσων της είπε το ''κελεπούρι''.

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> Μπράβο στην κοπέλα (προφανώς) αλλά έχω έναν μικρό φόβο εξαιτίας όσων της είπε το ''κελεπούρι''.


Δεν κατάλαβα τι εννοείς.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Δεν κατάλαβα τι εννοείς.


Ναι,το έθεσα λίγο αινιγματικά.

H Dem999 έγραψε ότι το ''κελεπούρι'' της είπε κάτι τέτοια.




> Και σκέψου πόσα έχουμε περάσει μαζί, πόσα έχουμε συζητήσει, τότε που έγινε αυτό τότε που έγινε το άλλο, και λίγο ακόμα χρόνο θέλω, έχεις δίκιο αλλά δε θέλω να φύγεις κ αλλα


Και ελέω της χειριστικότητας αυτού,φοβάμαι μην κάνει το λάθος και μετανιώσει που το τελείωσε.Με αποτέλεσμα να τον ξαναθέλει πάλι,ή να μπλέξει με κάποιον ίδιο και χειρότερο στο μέλλον.
Με λίγα λόγια,εύχομαι να μην έχει επηρεαστεί από τις πίπες που αράδιασε εκείνος.
Μακάρι να κάνω λάθος.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

@Πες το μου κι αυτό

Τώρα νομίζω κατάλαβες τι εννοούσα.

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> @Πες το μου κι αυτό
> 
> Τώρα νομίζω κατάλαβες τι εννοούσα.


Ναι κατάλαβα τι εννοούσες.

----------


## Dem999

Αυτή τη στιγμή εγώ θέλω μόνο την ησυχία μου. Ούτε αυτόν ούτε κανέναν άλλον...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Αυτή τη στιγμή εγώ θέλω μόνο την ησυχία μου. Ούτε αυτόν ούτε κανέναν άλλον...


Kαλά θα κάνεις.
Να κάτσεις να ηρεμησεις όσο καιρό χρειαστεί.

----------


## Remedy

γιατι σου ειπε οτι θελει λιγο χρονο ακομα; σου ειχε ζητησει χρονο για να δει τι θα κανει;

----------


## ntinti

> Αυτή τη στιγμή εγώ θέλω μόνο την ησυχία μου. Ούτε αυτόν ούτε κανέναν άλλον...


Καλημερα κοριτσακι μου!

Μπραβο σου για την ολη σου δυναμη εως τωρα!
Παρε τον χρονο σου και ολα θα περασουν !

----------


## elis

Παπαντζα λεγεται κι αυτοσ παπαντζησ δηλαδη παιζει τον παπα, παπασ ειναι το ψεμα 


> Καλά....το μάθαμε τώρα....
> παπαγιές....κλασσικες παπαγιές 
> 
> Από την παπάγια.......το φυτο
> 
> Γιατί βλητο είναι και αυτός

----------


## Dem999

Όχι μου είπε ότι γενικά σκεφτόταν μόνος του και ήθελε λίγο χρόνο ακόμα για να πάρει κάποιες αποφάσεις

----------


## Remedy

> Όχι μου είπε ότι γενικά σκεφτόταν μόνος του και ήθελε λίγο χρόνο ακόμα για να πάρει κάποιες αποφάσεις


πες του να μην σκεφτεται πολυ. μπορει να παθει καμια ζημια.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Όχι μου είπε ότι γενικά σκεφτόταν μόνος του και ήθελε λίγο χρόνο ακόμα για να πάρει κάποιες αποφάσεις


Καλό είναι να σταματήσεις να ασχολησε μαζί του όσο δύσκολο κι αν είναι. Και το ξέρω είναι αρκετά δύσκολο. Αλλά δεν σου αξίζει όλη αυτή η συμπεριφορά. Οι σχέσεις είναι για να μας κάνουν χαρουμενους και όχι να μας κάνουν να ζούμε με ανασφαλειες.
Είχα και εγώ μια ιστορια με έναν αστυνομικό.στην αρχη το επαιζε ελεύθερο πουλί,αργότερα επειδή καταλαβε ότι κατι άρχισα να καταλαβαίνω μου είπε ότι έχει σχέση που είναι μακριά και θα χωρίσει σύντομα. Και στο τέλος ανακαλυψα από τρίτους ότι είναι παντρεμενος με δύο παιδιά. Γι αυτό σου λέω ας τον να πάει στα κομματια.νέα είσαι.έχεις όλη την ζωη μπροστά σου.και σου αξίζει κάτι πολύ καλύτερο.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> παντρεμενος με δύο παιδιά.


Άλλο κελεπούρι αυτός!Τι διάολο,δέρνει η μαλακία αλύπητα το αστυνομικό σώμα?

----------


## Αποστολια

> Άλλο κελεπούρι αυτός!Τι διάολο,δέρνει η μαλακία αλύπητα το αστυνομικό σώμα?


Χαχα.πες το ψέματα. Εγώ πάντως 3 αστυνομικούς ξέρω όλους κι όλους και είναι ας τα να πάνε. Δεν ξέρω αν φταιει το επάγγελμα δεν τους βάζω όλους στο ίδιο τσουβαλι.

----------


## mindcrime

Είναι απλά τα πράγματα ποιος νοήμων ανθρωπος θετει την ίδια του τη ζωή σε κίνδυνο για να ζει με την ψευδαίσθηση της ανωτερότητας με την εξεφτελιστική αμοιβή των 800 ευρώ;

Θεωρείτε πως αυτός ο άνθρωπος ο οποίος ζει για να έχει ένα glock στο τετρακέφαλο και χειροπέδες στη ζώνη έχει την νοημοσύνη να αντιληφθεί το καλύτερο για αυτόν ή αυτήν; Καλά για γυναίκες είναι ακόμα χειρότερα, οι άντρες πες είναι βόδια και δεν καταλαβαίνουν εσύ μωρή μαλάκω που πας που θα σε βρει μια ξωφαλτση από ΑΚ-47 θα σου το λιώσει το αλεξίσφαιρο και πριν προλάβεις να πάρεις αναπνοή θα σε έχει στείλει για διακοπές εφόρου ζωής στον Αγιο Πετρο...

Ο καθένας ότι αντιλαμβανεται η νοημοσύνη του. Εαν τωρα εμείς συναστρεφομαστε με ατομα τετοιας νοημοσύνης που δεν σεβονται ουτε την ιδια τους την ζωή, ούτε απαιτήσεις μπορουμε να έχουμε ουτε και να ριχνουμε το φταιξιμο πανω τους....

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Μπράβο κορίτσι μου,εκανες το σωστό.

----------


## Dem999

Καλά αυτό δεν είναι απόλυτα σωστή προσέγγιση. Δεν είναι όλοι το ίδιο, σε κάθε επαγγελμα υπάρχουν και σωστοί και ανισόρροποι. Έχω και φίλους αστυνομικούς που είναι πολύ καλά παιδιά. Το ότι βάζουν σε κίνδυνο τη ζωή τους για 800 ευρώ πολλές φορές είναι άξιο θαυμασμού. Ο εν λόγω άνθρωπος είχε σώσει μία κοπέλα που πήγαινε να αυτοκτονήσει

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Καλά αυτό δεν είναι απόλυτα σωστή προσέγγιση. Δεν είναι όλοι το ίδιο, σε κάθε επαγγελμα υπάρχουν και σωστοί και ανισόρροποι. Έχω και φίλους αστυνομικούς που είναι πολύ καλά παιδιά. Το ότι βάζουν σε κίνδυνο τη ζωή τους για 800 ευρώ πολλές φορές είναι άξιο θαυμασμού. Ο εν λόγω άνθρωπος είχε σώσει μία κοπέλα που πήγαινε να αυτοκτονήσει


Προφανώς δεν είναι όλοι σε όλα τα επαγγέλματα ή του ύψους ή του βάθους.
Ο πρωην σου όμως και αυτός που ανεφερε η Αποστολία είναι ''διαμάντια''.

Μου δίνεις πατημα να ανοίξω θεμα για την Αστυνομία.

----------


## mindcrime

> Καλά αυτό δεν είναι απόλυτα σωστή προσέγγιση. Δεν είναι όλοι το ίδιο, σε κάθε επαγγελμα υπάρχουν και σωστοί και ανισόρροποι. Έχω και φίλους αστυνομικούς που είναι πολύ καλά παιδιά. Το ότι βάζουν σε κίνδυνο τη ζωή τους για 800 ευρώ πολλές φορές είναι άξιο θαυμασμού. Ο εν λόγω άνθρωπος είχε σώσει μία κοπέλα που πήγαινε να αυτοκτονήσει


Οχι δεν υπαρχουν παντου σωστοι και ανισορροποι γιατι οι ανισορροποι στον ιδιωτικό τομέα τρώνε κλωτσια και έξω απο τη επιχειρηση. Αλλα έστω ότι υπάρχουν καλοι, αφου υπαρχουν καλοι λοιπον γιατι δεν καταγγελουν τους ανισορροπους να τους διώξουν απο το σώμα; Γιατι για παραδειγμα ο συνηγορος του πολιτη έχει αναφερει πως εκατονταδες φορές οι ΕΔΕ καταληγουν στο αρχειο χωρις να καλεσουν ουτε τον πολιτη που έκανε την καταγγελια προς εξεταση; Ολη η καλοσυνη της πλανης στην αστυνομια μαζευτηκε και ολοι οι πολιτες το εχουν εμπεδωσει αυτό....

----------


## spyrous23

Δεν σου αξίζει να είσαι δεύτερη ούτε να έχεις τον ρολο της αντροχωρίστρας. Νομίζω πως το ξερεις κι εσυ ότι κάποια στιγμή η σχέση θα λήξει. Κάντο οσο είναι νωρίς πριν χειροτερέψουν τα πράγματα. Είσαι νέα. Θα ξανα ερωτευτεις πίστεψε με. Σίγουρα εκεινος θα σε παρακαλεί να μη φύγεις αλλα...ας πρόσεχε. Και μη μου πεις για δεύτερη ευκαιρία. Την έχεις ηδη δωσει. Ελπίζω να πάνε ολα καλα

----------

